#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Trump Protesters Storm Capitol. DC on lockdown

## Backspin

US Capitol: Police clearing pro-Trump mob from building after rioters stormed halls of Congress - CNNPolitics

CNN

Shortly after 1 p.m. ET hundreds of pro-Trump protesters pushed through  barriers set up along the perimeter of the Capitol, where they tussled  with officers in full riot gear, some calling the officers "traitors"  for doing their jobs. About 90 minutes later, police said demonstrators  got into the building and the doors to the House and Senate were being  locked. Shortly after, the House floor was evacuated by police.

An armed standoff took place at the House front door as of 3 p.m. ET,  and police officers had their guns drawn at someone who was trying to  breach it. A Trump supporter was also pictured standing at the Senate  dais earlier in the afternoon. A woman is in critical condition after  being shot in the chest on the Capitol grounds, according to two sources  familiar with the matter. The sources could not provide further details  on the circumstances of the shooting. Multiple officers have been  injured with at least one transported to the hospital, multiple sources  tell CNN.

----------


## Backspin

Now that the right has staged a protest, they will be called terrorists.

Live feed

----------


## sabang

Is this the freedom and democracy that the US pushes down our throat? Well done, for proving the Chinese right in the eyes of many.

----------


## Backspin

This apparently is a Trump protester in nancy pelosi's office. Is it real ? We dont know. Judge for yourself

 Source.  https://twitter.com/GPIngersoll/stat...23733160767488

----------


## baldrick

2 weeks of covid sanitation coming right up

----------


## tomcat

> Now that the right has staged a protest, they will be called terrorists.


...RT?... :rofl: 


...trailer park denizen outraged...


...rodent infestation in the capitol...

----------


## elche

Send in the horses to break up the mob.

----------


## Backspin



----------


## Backspin



----------


## AntRobertson

Some guy just had his twitter account locked and a video about the situation deleted because it might inspire more violence.

Oh, wait, what...that guy was the president. The president of the US.

----------


## Backspin



----------


## Saint Willy

Banned him again.

----------


## Backspin

> Banned him again.


The retard that runs twitter should have banned him 2 years ago.

----------


## bsnub

> Now that the right has staged a protest


That was no fucking protest. That was in insurrection.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That was no fucking protest. That was in insurrection.

----------


## nidhogg

The difference in policing between now and the blm gatherings is staggering.

----------


## Headworx

At what point does Trump get arrested and locked-up and gagged after what he's caused, and what he could clearly cause in the future? Genuine question, because I simply cannot believe what I'm seeing and the universal condemnation of the acts of this complete madman on the various world news channels this morning (including Fox!). Jesus H Christ, this is something you'd expect to see in basket case shitholes like Zimbabwe or Yemen!

----------


## AntRobertson

> The difference in policing between now and the blm gatherings is staggering.


There really are two Americas.

And for those that can't quite grasp or believe that white privilege exists take a look, this is what it looks like:



They would have been shot dead going up the stairs had they been black.


Edit: there's video doing the rounds purporting to show the Capital Police opening barriers to let them in.

----------


## Saint Willy

> There really are two Americas.
> 
> And for those that can't quite grasp or believe that white privilege exists take a look, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have been shot dead going up the stairs had they been black.
> 
> 
> Edit: there's video doing the rounds purporting to show the Capital Police opening barriers to let them in.



Indeed.

----------


## Backspin

> There really are two Americas.
> 
> And for those that can't quite grasp or believe that white privilege exists take a look, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have been shot dead going up the stairs had they been black.
> 
> 
> Edit: there's video doing the rounds purporting to show the Capital Police opening barriers to let them in.


The woman who was shot during the US Capitol riots was pronounced dead  at an area hospital, a spokesperson with the Metropolitan Police  Department confirmed to CNN. CNN's Pamela Brown reports.


https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/...ollege-vpx.cnn

----------


## Backspin

Defund the police. 

I wonder if the Proud Boys will get a street named after them for this ?

----------


## bsnub

> The difference in policing between now and the blm gatherings is staggering.





> They would have been shot dead going up the stairs had they been black.


The above comments are spot on. Hell if it was BLM they would never have got to the stairs because the capital police had a small army in the capital to defend it. They for some reason had the day off today. Somebody has some big questions to answer for this failed coup attempt.




> I wonder if the Proud Boys will get a street named after them for this ?


You fucking scumbag. The proud boys are fucking treasonous traitors to this nation. If the founding fathers were alive the "proud boys" would be all hanging from the highest branches of the tree of liberty.

----------


## tomcat

> They for some reason had the day of today


...*cough*...please wipe spittle from your screen...




> there's video doing the rounds purporting to show the Capital Police opening barriers to let them in.


..I assume those in the vid were white policemen...lock 'em up!...

----------


## bsnub

> ...*cough*...please wipe spittle from your screen...


Edited.

----------


## lom



----------


## AntRobertson

"We live in a country where a 12 year old boy with a toy gun gets shot by police and insurrectionists who lay siege to the US Capitol get a pass."

----------


## Backspin

> The difference in policing between now and the blm gatherings is staggering.


No it isn't. Fucking moron

----------


## bsnub

> No it isn't. Fucking moron


The moron is you. A blinkered dimwitted fucktard. There is a stark contrast to the amount of law enforcement that was deployed and many people are on record noticing the difference.

----------


## katie23

As I watched the vids, my thought was, why didn't the police stop the mob from entering in the first place? And why weren't the police/ army/ etc in full battle gear? SMH. 

As one comment on YT said, "this is better than season 8 of GOT!"  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> No it isn't. Fucking moron



You really need to start carrying around a plant to replace the oxygen you waste.

----------


## AntRobertson

> No it isn't. Fucking moron


It objectively is. 

Your need to feel hated--presumably just to feel something--is pathetic and weird. 

Sit down and shut-up, boy.

----------


## bsnub

> As I watched the vids, my thought was, why didn't the police stop the mob from entering in the first place? And why weren't the police/ army/ etc in full battle gear? SMH.


That is a question many will be asking in the coming days. When you compared the response to the BLM protests they deployed a small army of police to deal with that not the same response this time. Someone or many may well lose their jobs for this.

----------


## Cujo

> As I watched the vids, my thought was, why didn't the police stop the mob from entering in the first place? And why weren't the police/ army/ etc in full battle gear? SMH.


My thoughts exactly. All things considered I'd have thought security would have been a top priority. Someone dropped the ball on this big time. They had warning that these Trump militias were coming to town and looking for trouble.

----------


## David48atTD

> As I watched the vids, my thought was, why didn't the police stop the mob from entering in the first place? And why weren't the police/ army/ etc in full battle gear? SMH.


1/  "_why didn't the police stop the mob from entering in the first place?_" --- There were literally 1,000's of demonstrators
2/ "_why weren't the police/ army/ etc in full battle gear_"  Illegal/not constitutional/something like that to use the Army against US Citizens in the USA (National Guard = OK).  Many were in full riot gear.  Also Washington DC has strict gun laws so maybe judged to be a lower risk?

... maybe no-one believed that even Trump would not do such a treacherous act ... to incite those who attended his rally to violence.

Below is from today ...



Happy to be corrected if the above is not factual.

----------


## cyrille

With this pitiful episode, the US is suffering exactly what it has caused in other countries with its aggressive policies, Venezuelas foreign ministry said in a statement. Venezuela hopes these violent events will soon cease and that the US people will finally be able to find a new path towards stability and social justice.

----------


## aging one

> maybe no-one believed that even Trump would not do such a treacherous act ... to incite those who attended his rally to violence.
> 
> Below is from today ...


But he did and its on video for all to see. "March to the capital"

----------


## Cujo

> But he did and its on video for all to see. "March to the capital"


He said he was going to march with them (then slunk back to to the whitehouse. )

----------


## bsnub

> There were literally 1,000's of demonstrators


Do you have a source for that claim?

----------


## Edmond

Bat shit crazy, in fairness.  :Smile: 


Welcome to Mogadishu.

----------


## Headworx

^Would be a far fetch to call Trump or his typical supporters _skinny's_ though  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson



----------


## Stumpy

Let's be honest here, did we expect anything less?  Trump has been on the verge of a nervous breakdown for months.  

Bottom line the very laws we have in place are letting us down as we continue to let Trump break those laws and incite violence.  He should be handcuffed and taken away for the world to see. This behavior should no longer be tolerated.

----------


## cyrille

He's certainly a strong argument against republics.

Maybe they should downgrade presidential powers and crown Oprah queen or something.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Let's be honest here, did we expect anything less?  Trump has been on the verge of a nervous breakdown for months.  
> 
> Bottom line the very laws we have in place are letting us down as we continue to let Trump break those laws and incite violence.  He should be handcuffed and taken away for the world to see. This behavior should no longer be tolerated.



For 4 years we have been laughing at Americans. It was one of the best comedy shows I have ever seen. I guess you could call these final days an encore of an unbelievable performance. The only good thing I can see coming from this is that it was Trumps last act. He put the last nails into his coffin. 

The nightmare is over!

----------


## Cujo

He still has 2 weeks to cause havoc.

----------


## cyrille

If it were a movie then it would have to be something like 'Airplane!', and the climactic scene would involve the nuclear button.

Just sayin' like.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> For 4 years we have been laughing at Americans. It was one of the best comedy shows I have ever seen. I guess you could call these final days an encore of an unbelievable performance. The only good thing I can see coming from this is that it was Trumps last act. He put the last nails into his coffin. 
> 
> The nightmare is over!


As you should.  We deserve all the laughs and criticisms as we constantly brag how great we are. Trump was voted into office by a bunch of back woods, uneducated, white trailer trash voters and ignorant "I only vote republican no matter what" folks. 

What I hoped our country learned is that voting for the lesser of 2 evils has its consequences.

----------


## Edmond

> He still has 2 weeks to cause havoc.


What are the requirements for a country to be downgraded from being classed as the 'Developed World'? 

The US must be getting kinda close.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> What are the requirements for a country to be downgraded from being classed as the 'Developed World'? 
> 
> The US must be getting kinda close.


At this point, I would say that we are an emerging 2nd world country similar to Thailand.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

> There were literally 1,000's of demonstrators





> Do you have a source for that claim?



Supporters of US President Donald Trump take over stands set up for the  presidential inauguration as they protest at the US Capitol in  Washington, DC, January 6, 2021.  Thousands of Trump supporters, fueled  by his spurious claims of voter fraud, are flooding the nations  capital protesting the expected certification of Joe Bidens White House  victory by the US Congress. (Photo by SAUL LOEB / AFP) (Photo by SAUL  LOEB/AFP via Getty Images) 
Access Restricted

But bsnub, you are correct, I haven't read an official report of the number of protesters who continued from the Trump save America march onto the Capitol.

----------


## tomcat

> Please explain your alternative facts.


... :rofl: ...

----------


## David48atTD

Thousands? ...

Trump supporters clash with police and security  forces as they gather at the US Capitol in Washington, DC on January 6,  2021. - Demonstrators breeched security and entered the Capitol as  Congress debated the a 2020 presidential election Electoral Vote  Certification. (Photo by ROBERTO SCHMIDT / AFP) (Photo by ROBERTO  SCHMIDT/AFP via Getty Images)


Police hold back supporters of US President  Donald Trump as they gather outside the US Capitol's Rotunda on January  6, 2021, in Washington, DC. - Demonstrators breeched security and  entered the Capitol as Congress debated the a 2020 presidential elec


Good photo montage here ... PHOTOS: Pro-Trump protesters storm Capitol in DC

----------


## misskit

*Woman Shot Dead as Mob Overran Capitol ID’ed as Air Force Vet*


The woman shot dead as a mob of President Donald Trump’s supporters violently stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday has been identified by her family as an Air Force vet who was an outspoken supporter of Trump.


Local San Diego news outlet KUSI named the woman as Ashli Babbitt, a San Diego resident who is said to have served 14 years in the military. Her husband, who was not identified by name in the report, described her as an avid Trump supporter. The two are said to own a business together in San Diego, though he did not travel with her to D.C.


“I really don’t know why she decided to do this,” Babbitt’s mother-in-law was quoted as telling Fox 5 DC.


Authorities have yet to confirm her identity after she was pronounced dead at a local hospital Wednesday, and attempts to reach her family were not immediately successful. A spokesman with the Metropolitan Police Department told The Daily Beast they were still investigating the woman’s death and that “additional details will be forthcoming.” The Wall Street Journal reported late Wednesday that a woman was shot by Capitol Police after breaching barricades to storm the building.


Babbitt supported the violent pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy theory, according to her Twitter account. She quoted “Q,” the anonymous figure behind QAnon, which falsely claims Democrats and other opponents of President Trump are Satanic pedophiles, in an Aug. 21 tweet, writing: “It is going to be biblical - Q.” On Sept. 7, Babbitt posted a picture of herself at a Trump boat parade with the hashtag “WWG1WGA,” a reference to the QAnon slogan, “Where we go one, we go all.”


In total, Babbitt sent 21 tweets referencing the QAnon slogan, starting in February 2020. She also praised major QAnon promoters on the platform, and appeared to embrace conspiracy theories that hospitals are claiming fake coronavirus patients.


MORE https://www.thedailybeast.com/one-wo...pitol?ref=home

----------


## AntRobertson

> Babbitt supported the violent pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy theory, according to her Twitter account.


Her last tweet:

_"Nothing will stop us....they can try and try and try but the storm is here and it is descending upon DC in less than 24 hours....dark to light!"
_
Well I guess they stopped her. I don't think she deserved to die but she was a full on radicalized Q-tard who committed an act of terrorism and when simply being black in America is enough for a death sentence that she'll likely be martyred by fuckwits rankles.

----------


## misskit

Couldn’t find this on YouTube. Worth a watch.


*Stephen Colbert Delivers Furious Takedown of Trump, GOP, and Fox News After Capitol Riot*

https://www.thedailybeast.com/stephen-colbert-delivers-furious-takedown-of-trump-gop-and-fox-news-after-capitol-riot

----------


## aging one

Trumptards are calling her a hero on twitter. "Died trying to save her country".

----------


## Stumpy

> The woman shot dead as a mob of President Donald Trump’s supporters violently stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday has been identified by her family as an Air Force vet who was an outspoken supporter of Trump.


Will it's a sad state affairs, her actions had consequences.

----------


## bsnub

> Good photo montage here ...


You got those photos from Fox News. They have a history of doctoring images. Every news article/site I saw said numbers in the hundreds. Not one said thousands. Also, that first image looks photoshopped to me.

----------


## Stumpy

What's really bad is that Trump is going to exit with his call girl wife with full benefits and full security and the US taxpayers get to foot the bill.  Hopefully they arrest the twat and put him in jail.  He can toss a few salads while there.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> What's really bad is that Trump is going to exit with his call girl wife with full benefits and full security and the US taxpayers get to foot the bill.


He is going to face a shit storm of epic proportions when he leaves office.

----------


## PAG

Ashli Babbit identified as woman killed at DC protest in Capitol

----------


## Stumpy

> He is going to face a shit storm of epic proportions when he leaves office.


Yep.  If we are all so lucky a few of them might look the other way.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

> Babbitt supported the violent pro-Trump QAnon


Umm . . . thoughts and prayers?

----------


## taxexile

How extremist movements born on social media seized the heart of American government.





> The storming of the US Capitol was the product of weeks of online organising and years of radicalisation on Facebook, Youtube and elsewhere
> 
> By
> Laurence Dodds,
> 
>  US TECHNOLOGY REPORTER, SAN FRANCISCO
> 
> 7 January 2021 • 10:07am
> 
> ...

----------


## aging one

Stars and stripes backpack on, right at the front of the group breaking the windows to get in. First to jump up and try to go through the broken window. Got in the windowsill and bam shot.

Graphic content.
Ashli Babbit identified as woman killed at DC protest in Capitol

----------


## raycarey

^^
that guy with the horns is going to be meme'd to death.

----------


## bsnub

> that guy with the horns is going to be meme'd to death.


Hopefully he winds up in prison.

----------


## misskit

Just now on MSNBC news they are saying police were prepared for a crowd of 20,000 but the crowd was between 40,000 to 50,000.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Umm . . . thoughts and prayers?


Let's hope the police officer who shot her gets pardoned.  Better yet, gets a medal for standing up.

...my thoughts and prayers to the police officer.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Attachment 62815


The similarities are amazing:

The President is hiding somewhere in a hole, while his followers are out in the streets.
The U.S. Senators/ Iraqi Officers & politicians are the first ones to run like chickens. 

Why did the Senators not go out and face the crowd. After all, the Republicans could have taken the confed flag from the protesters  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Let's hope the police officer who shot her gets pardoned.  Better yet, gets a medal for standing up.
> 
> ...my thoughts and prayers to the police officer.


Yep.  He did his job.  He was protecting the federal building from some deranged Kool Aid drinking Trumptard.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Couldn’t find this on YouTube. Worth a watch.


Here you go

----------


## misskit

*FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building*FBI — FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building

----------


## Norton

> *FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building*
> 
> 
> FBI — FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building


Lock em up!

----------


## raycarey

^
maybe it's just me but......i think if i were going to break the law i wouldn't take selfies of myself while engaged in a criminal act....and then post the photos on internet.

----------


## misskit

^No one said Trumpsters are intelligent.  :Smile: 


*American Airlines says flight attendants forced to deal with 'politically motivated aggression' on DC flights*

American Airlines says it is taking several new "precautionary" measures, including no longer serving alcohol on flights to and from Washington, DC, as one union reported several incidents during which flight attendants "were forced to confront passengers exhibiting politically motivated aggression towards other passengers and crew."


"We are working closely with local law enforcement and airport authority partners to ensure the safety of our customers and team members on the ground and in the air," the airline's statement said.


The airline did not provide details on specific incidents, but the announcement came on the same day thousands of rioters -- supporters of President Donald Trump -- stormed the US Capitol as Congress kicked off its joint session to certify President-elect Joe Biden's victory.


In a message to union members, the president of the Association of Professional Flight Attendants said union leadership was aware of incidents on multiple flights headed to DC.


"As safety professionals, we are well trained in handling inflight disruptions, but we should never find ourselves having to deal with politically motivated verbal or physical altercations onboard," the message said.


It directed flight attendants to continue to "maintain situational awareness, and attempt to deal with all safety and security issues on the ground."


"Remain extra vigilant on flights departing from the Washington, D.C. area for the next few days, and involve your fellow crewmembers if you have safety concerns."


American Airlines announces new measures after flight attendants forced to deal with '''politically motivated aggression''' on DC flights | CNN Travel

----------


## deeks

Well Well Well, what ave we ere then. The news on google was that "Hundreds of Trump supporters are showing up in the Capital". And now it's, "Police cars are on fire and business's are being looted".

----------


## cyrille

> No one said Trumpsters are intelligent


Enter deeks.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## bsnub

> Enter deeks.


Fitting. I do not think he grasps the timing.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Well he turned off his repo so he can see himself going even more crimson.

----------


## deeks

^ ^^ ^^^, Oh how i missed you guy's. :sexy:

----------


## bsnub

You lost dummy.  :Smile: 

And if you are not aware the trumpanees lost the Senate as well. The party is OVER.

----------


## deeks

> You lost dummy. 
> 
> And if you are not aware the trumpanees lost the Senate as well. The party is OVER.



I lost NOTHING commie, I live in Thailand, you enjoy your life now that you have no-one to blame. For me, Ive made my life and am self sufficient, Regardless of what Trump or Biden does, I'm fine.  :bananaman:

----------


## Backspin

> You got those photos from Fox News. They have a history of doctoring images. Every news article/site I saw said numbers in the hundreds. Not one said thousands. Also, that first image looks photoshopped to me.


Yeah yeah

----------


## deeks

#forcethevote

----------


## deeks

Lol, "Hundreds of Trump supporters" "Rioters swarm the Capital" "The Capital is overrun" 'Mostly peaceful protesters"'Let them vent""Protests aren't meant to be comfortable" LMFAO. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> He said he was going to march with them (then slunk back to to the whitehouse. )


He would have but his bone spurs were acting up.

----------


## misskit

Another example of a not-so-bright Trumpster.
*

WV lawmaker took video of himself rushing into US Capitol with pro-Trump mob*

A West Virginia lawmaker was among the people -- mostly pro-Trump protesters -- who broke into the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday. 


Del. Derrick Evans took a video of himself and others rushing into the building after attacking Capitol police. In it, he is seen wearing a helmet and yelling, "We're in! Keep it moving, baby!"


Once inside, Evans walked around the Capitol Rotunda, which is filled with historical works of art, and yelled, "No vandalizing!"

He has since deleted the video from his social media. 


According to The Associated Press, State House of Delegates Speaker Roger Hanshaw said Evans will need to "answer to his constituents and colleagues regarding his involvement in what has occurred today."


"I want to thank everyone for their prayers today," Evans wrote in a Facebook statement after the Capitol break-in. "I am on the bus headed back home to WV. As many of you know, for the last few years I have traveled across the country to film many different events. Today, I had the opportunity to film another event in DC. I want to assure you all that I did not have any negative interactions with law enforcement, nor did I participate in any destruction that may have occurred. I was simply there as an independent member of the media to film history."

Trump-Biden transition live updates: Pence announces Biden as next president, Trump accepts defeat - ABC News

----------


## Norton

> He has since deleted the video from his social media.


Too late.

----------


## Backspin

Female protester who was shot and killed.

----------


## deeks

Now that the "Disrupter" is out ,they can get back to business as usual. (Hint) anyone want to make big money? make a run for politics.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Hopefully he winds up in prison.





> *FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building*
> 
> 
> FBI  FBI Seeking Information Related to Violent Activity at the U.S Capitol Building


This should be as easy as shooting fish in a barrel, the morons were taking selfies and posing for pictures grinning idiotically, many of them I am sure have posted about it on social media.

I am sure they are running face recognition software as we speak, many of those morons will be getting a knock on the door soon.

----------


## deeks

What a Dickhead. A fucking helmet, Why a helmet?, only anarchists wear helmets because they expect to get into shit. The "hundreds" of Trump supporters that turned up today did not have helmets, they sang hymes, the national anthem and cheered waving the the stars and stripes.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> According to The Associated Press, State House of Delegates Speaker Roger Hanshaw said Evans will need to "answer to his constituents and colleagues regarding his involvement in what has occurred today."


I Think he will have to answer to more than his colleagues and constituents






> "I want to thank everyone for their prayers today," Evans wrote in a Facebook statement after the Capitol break-in. "I am on the bus headed back home to WV. As many of you know, for the last few years I have traveled across the country to film many different events. Today, I had the opportunity to film another event in DC. I want to assure you all that I did not have any negative interactions with law enforcement, nor did I participate in any destruction that may have occurred. I was simply there as an independent member of the media to film history."


Call me crazy, but I would say  Breaking and Entering, Trespassing,and a bunch of Federal crimes I don't know of, etc are considered "negative interactions with law enforcements"

----------


## Cujo

> Stars and stripes backpack on, right at the front of the group breaking the windows to get in. First to jump up and try to go through the broken window. Got in the windowsill and bam shot.
> 
> Graphic content.
> Ashli Babbit identified as woman killed at DC protest in Capitol


Unfortunately she'll probably end up with some kind of Trumpanzee martyrdom.

----------


## bsnub

> (Hint) anyone want to make big money? make a run for politics.


You dimwit clearly you have nothing in the US market.

----------


## deeks

This is bad, just heard about a member of congress saying this. “Let’s make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see  anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a  gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back  on them. And you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere. We’ve  got to get the children connected to their parents.”

----------


## Cujo

> What a Dickhead. A fucking helmet, Why a helmet?, only anarchists wear helmets because they expect to get into shit. The "hundreds" of Trump supporters that turned up today did not have helmets, they sang hymes, the national anthem and cheered waving the the stars and stripes.


Sounds like deeks is starting to parrot gaetz's narrative.

----------


## Cujo

> This is bad, just heard about a member of congress saying this. “Let’s make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see  anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a  gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back  on them. And you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere. We’ve  got to get the children connected to their parents.”


What are you babbling about you idiot?
Sounds like the nutjob website talking points are out.

----------


## deeks

> Unfortunately she'll probably end up with some kind of Trumpanzee martyrdom.



Finally we starting to agree, people causing havoc like that should be shot.

----------


## nidhogg

Attachment 62812


Deeks, just to clue you in, that is not the Stars and Stripes.

----------


## Backspin

The protester killed was a childless 35 year old woman. Similar to AOC.

----------


## deeks

> What are you babbling about you idiot?
> Sounds like the nutjob website talking points are out.



Its a quote you nutjob

----------


## deeks

> The protester killed was a childless 35 year old woman. Similar to AOC.


Phewe, If it was Black man there would be riots and looting.

----------


## bsnub

> The protester killed was a childless 35 year old woman. Similar to AOC.


She was not a protester she was a terrorist. A scumbag right wing buffoon like you who got what she deserved for trying to disrupt the democratic process of a Republic that has stood for over two hundred years.

You traitorous filth will meet the same end if you are so emboldened after your orange god is rightfully according to the rule of law removed from office.

----------


## raycarey

> that guy with the horns is going to be meme'd to death.





> Hopefully he winds up in prison.


it seems he's well known in douchebag circles...




> Among those who swarmed into the Capitol would be well-known QAnon characters and white supremacists. Jake Angeli, a QAnon supporter known for his painted face and horned hat, roamed the Senate floor.


‘Be There. Will Be Wild!’: Trump All but Circled the Date - The New York Times

----------


## bsnub

> Phewe, If it was Black man there would be riots and looting.


You lost snowflake. 

 :smiley laughing: 

Nothing that happened will change that you stupid fucktard. I will tell you one thing. Those identified in the videos and photos will have no quarter. They will be hunted down like the rats they are and will spend long sentences in federal prisons.

----------


## Takeovers

> Those identified in the videos and photos will have no quarter. They will be hunted down like the rats they are and will spend long sentences in federal prisons.


You must be the last optimist. I expect nothing will come from it beyond a few friendly word of warning.

I do expect the cop will be charged who shot that woman. Lucky if he gets away with a stern warning.

----------


## elche

On the morning of January 6, the trumps and their associates lit the fire that was to consume the senate with their speeches.  But where were they when the crowd made their way to the Capitol building?  Trump, Don jr., and Giuliano disappeared, decamped like chicken shit cowards that they are, leaving their stooges to their fate, a fate that could have been a lot worse had it not be for the bungling of security forces on capitol hill.  Those so called leaders of the insurrection should be arrested.  No one is above the law.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You must be the last optimist. I expect nothing will come from it beyond a few friendly word of warning.
> 
> I do expect the cop will be charged who shot that woman. Lucky if he gets away with a stern warning.


Well if you see the videos of the wankers around her carrying guns, I think you'll find you're wrong.

----------


## OhOh

> That was in insurrection.


*Middle East Twitter puts comic spin on Capitol Hill riots*

_"Lebanon's Permanent Representative to the United Nations Mohamad Safa:

"_*If the United States saw what the United States is doing in the United States, the United States would invade the United States to liberate the United States from the tyranny of the United States"*

Middle East Twitter puts comic spin on Capitol Hill riots | The National


A third world politician airs his opinion. B52's in the air to wish him well, as ameristan does.

----------


## OhOh

> the wankers around her carrying guns


Here's me thinking goldilocks invited them all, each of whom have right to "bear arms":

_"On June 26, 2008, in District of Columbia v. Heller  (PDF),  the United States Supreme Court issued its first decision since  1939  interpreting the Second Amendment to the United States  Constitution.  The Court ruled that the Second Amendment to the U.S.  Constitution confers an individual right to possess a firearm for  traditionally lawful purposes such as self-defense.  It also ruled that  two District of Columbia provisions, one that banned handguns and one  that required lawful firearms in the home to be disassembled or  trigger-locked, violate this right. "_

Second Amendment | Law Library of Congress

to join the party.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Thousands? ...
> 
> Attachment 62845Trump supporters clash with police and security  forces as they gather at the US Capitol in Washington, DC on January 6,  2021. - Demonstrators breeched security and entered the Capitol as  Congress debated the a 2020 presidential election Electoral Vote  Certification. (Photo by ROBERTO SCHMIDT / AFP) (Photo by ROBERTO  SCHMIDT/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> 
> Attachment 62846Police hold back supporters of US President  Donald Trump as they gather outside the US Capitol's Rotunda on January  6, 2021, in Washington, DC. - Demonstrators breeched security and  entered the Capitol as Congress debated the a 2020 presidential elec
> 
> 
> Good photo montage here ... PHOTOS: Pro-Trump protesters storm Capitol in DC



I'm calling bullshit. This doesn't tally at all with what we saw last night. 

I don't think the images are manipulated - the first picture is nowhere near the Capitol building, and the second was cherry picked by Fux News to give the impression of a bigger crowd than was actually there.

----------


## lom

> Here's me thinking goldilocks invited them all, each of whom have right to "bear arms"





> The Court ruled that the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution confers an individual right to possess a firearm for traditionally lawful purposes such as self-defense.


bear arms and possess arms is not the same thing

----------


## Backspin

> She was not a protester she was a terrorist. A scumbag right wing buffoon like you who got what she deserved for trying to disrupt the democratic process of a Republic that has stood for over two hundred years.
> 
> You traitorous filth will meet the same end if you are so emboldened after your orange god is rightfully according to the rule of law removed from office.


Just like I said. Neo Jacobins who burn down police stations aren't terrorists but protesters at government buildings are.

It is the norm for political protesters to be in the vacinity of government buildings

----------


## deeks

> I'm calling bullshit. This doesn't tally at all with what we saw last night. 
> 
> I don't think the images are manipulated - the first picture is nowhere near the Capitol building, and the second was cherry picked by Fux News to give the impression of a bigger crowd than was actually there.


The media have being saying "Hundreds of Trump supporters", at every rally and event, including Jan 6, they are manipulating the truth.

----------


## deeks

One thing that I find very curious is that, the twitter feeds and news orgs haven't showed pics of all the destruction that was caused, Like the burning police cars, the businesses looted with smashed glass fronts,the flames coming out of buildings, but they call it a riot?  It's not good, its bad, but was it a riot?, well show us the destruction.

----------


## elche

> was it a riot?


Worse, it was an attempted insurrection by extremists that left 4 dead.  How far did you get in school again?

----------


## OhOh

> bear arms and possess arms is not the same thing


Pray tell, how does one possess arms, without bearing arms?

Possess:
_
"to have [in ones hand/in ones pocket/__in ones car] or own something,"_

Bear:
_
"to hold__[in ones hand__/slung over ones shoulder/__in ones car] or supportsomething"

POSSESS | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary_

----------


## Backspin

> Worse, it was an attempted insurrection by extremists that left 4 dead.  How far did you get in school again?


Political protests tend to happen at government capitals HQ's. Happens all over the world every year. 

Usually it's the US government supporting such actions. Like in Ukraine even Thailand recently

----------


## deeks

> Worse, it was an attempted insurrection by extremists that left 4 dead.  How far did you get in school again?


Well history taught me well, if that was an insurrection, it was pretty piss poor, a bunch of blokes walkin in and sitting down in "their" chairs for a selfy,that's about what happened, If im wrong please post the pics and videos of all the burning and looting.

----------


## misskit

*A Facial Recognition Company Says That Viral Washington Times “Antifa” Story Is False*

A facial recognition company says a viral Washington Times story claiming it identified antifa members among the mob that stormed the Capitol on Wednesday is completely false.


XRVision told BuzzFeed News it has asked the conservative outlet for a retraction and apology over the story, which was cited in the House of Representatives after the riot late Wednesday by Florida Republican Rep. Matt Gaetz, an ardent Trump supporter.


On Wednesday, the Washington Times published a story that claimed XRVision “used its software to do facial recognition of protesters and matched two Philadelphia Antifa members to two men inside the Senate.” It claimed one man “has a tattoo that indicates he is a Stalinist sympathizer” and the other “is someone who shows up at climate and Black Lives Matter protests in the West.” The story did not name the men or provide evidence that they were involved in antifa, a decentralized group of "anti-fascists" who go to protests around the US and whom the right often uses as a bogeyman.


An attorney representing XRVision, which says it was founded in 2015 in Singapore, issued a statement to BuzzFeed News refuting the Washington Times story. The statement said XRVision’s software actually identified two members of neo-Nazi organizations and a QAnon supporter among the pro-Trump mob — not antifa members.


“Our attorney is in contact with the Washington Times and has instructed them to ‘Cease and Desist’ from any claims regarding sourcing of XRVision analytics, to retract the current claims, and publish an apology,” the statement said.


The story was published with the headline “Facial Recognition Firm Claims Antifa Infiltrated Trump Protesters Who Stormed Capitol” and quickly went viral. Prominent Trump supporters and right-wing media have spread baseless claims about antifa being involved in the Wednesday breach of the Capitol.


The Washington Times said it was provided a copy of the XRVision antifa photo match by a “retired military officer.” But XRVision said it has no idea who that source might be and added that the alleged photo match is false.


“XRVision didn’t generate any composites or detection imagery for the Washington Times nor for a ‘retired military officer’ and did not authorize them to make any such representations,” the statement said.


“The image analysis that we performed were distributed to a handful of individuals for their private consumption and not for publication. XRVision takes pride in its technology's precision and deems the Washington Times publication as outright false, misleading, and defamatory.”


The Washington Times did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


Facial Recognition Firm: Washington Times Antifa Story False

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Pray tell, how does one possess arms, without bearing arms?
> 
> Possess:
> _
> "to have [in ones hand/in ones pocket/__in ones car] or own something,"_
> 
> Bear:
> _
> "to hold__[in ones hand__/slung over ones shoulder/__in ones car] or supportsomething"
> ...


You've answered your own question. You can have guns in your house while you are elsewhere and unarmed. You have guns, but you are not holding them. Your arms are possessed, but not borne.

----------


## Chico

Bet the Iranians will feel safer, once he's done one.....

Capitol hill should be a blockbuster movie, the goings on they've had there, even before it was built'

----------


## misskit

> Well history taught me well, if that was an insurrection, it was pretty piss poor,


What do you expect with Donald Trump as the leader? At his rally, he told them to follow him to the capital, then slipped into his limo and slipped off. He didn’t tell them what to do when they got there. That lot was looking for Mike Pence though, and someone had erected some gallows outside the building. Wasn’t a good look for your “patriots.”

As a matter of fact, they mostly looked like rubes. Your contemporaries, yes?

----------


## deeks

> *A Facial Recognition Company Says That Viral Washington Times “Antifa” Story Is False*
> 
> A facial recognition company says a viral Washington Times story claiming it identified antifa members among the mob that stormed the Capitol on Wednesday is completely false.
> 
> 
> XRVision told BuzzFeed News it has asked the conservative outlet for a retraction and apology over the story, which was cited in the House of Representatives after the riot late Wednesday by Florida Republican Rep. Matt Gaetz, an ardent Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, the Washington Times published a story that claimed XRVision “used its software to do facial recognition of protesters and matched two Philadelphia Antifa members to two men inside the Senate.” It claimed one man “has a tattoo that indicates he is a Stalinist sympathizer” and the other “is someone who shows up at climate and Black Lives Matter protests in the West.” The story did not name the men or provide evidence that they were involved in antifa, a decentralized group of "anti-fascists" who go to protests around the US and whom the right often uses as a bogeyman.
> ...


Does DC still have cashless bail, Fuck that, bring cash bail back. Don't let them out, they will be back tomorrow doing the same fucking thing.

----------


## Troy

Unbelievable scenes and yet not unexpected with Trump refusing to yield to the election result.

It's going to be an interesting problem for the future, balancing misinformation spread through social media and censorship of that social media content.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Well history taught me well, if that was an insurrection, it was pretty piss poor, a bunch of blokes walkin in and sitting down in "their" chairs for a selfy,that's about what happened, If im wrong please post the pics and videos of all the burning and looting.


I'm calling it a piss poor insurrection, but an insurrection nonetheless. 

It was a bit light on burning and looting (though I did see one laughable attempt to make a bonfire from gear looted from a TV crew last night). They did, however, break in to the Capitol building and force a halt to the lawful process of government. That's insurrection right there.

Anyway, it doesn't matter whether we think it's insurrection; Biden has called it insurrection, and since it was a piss poor insurrection, Biden gets to be the boss after all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *A Facial Recognition Company Says That Viral Washington Times Antifa Story Is False*


Given that the Washington Times is a right wing shit website, that isn't surprising at all.

While channel surfing I just heard some Republican on Fox blaming the actions of these knuckle-dragging simians on Pelosi tearing up the rubbish baldy orange loser spewed at the State of the Union, and the supposedly "fake" impeachment that only failed because Republicans are self-serving cowards.

Let's hope the criminal trials are more successful.

----------


## deeks

> Unbelievable scenes and yet not unexpected with Trump refusing to yield to the election result.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting problem for the future, balancing misinformation spread through social media and censorship of that social media content.


So are you saying that all the information on social media is misinformation,or only the information that you believe is not misinformation? Bye Bye Wikileaks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Its a quote you nutjob


Let me get this straight, you heard about someone who heard about someone who......

Nah fuck it, it's just the usual deeks shit isn't it?

Fucking trumpanzees, they'll believe anything the fucking losers.

 :rofl:

----------


## Troy

> So are you saying that all the information on social media is misinformation,or only the information that you believe is not misinformation? Bye Bye Wikileaks.


I'm saying it's going to be an interesting problem balancing "misinformation" with "censorship of information"...Nothing to do with what I personally believe.

Latest reports are that Trump will be banned from Facebook and Instagram for the remainder of his presidency. Should have been banned at the start of it...

----------


## deeks

> What do you expect with Donald Trump as the leader? At his rally, he told them to follow him to the capital, then slipped into his limo and slipped off. He didn’t tell them what to do when they got there. That lot was looking for Mike Pence though, and someone had erected some gallows outside the building. Wasn’t a good look for your “patriots.”
> 
> As a matter of fact, they mostly looked like rubes. Your contemporaries, yes?
> 
> Attachment 62860


And Miss, please tell me how many businesses they burned down, how many cop cars they burnt and how many shops they looted how many shop owners they bashed and killed. What they did was wrong, Now show me the pics of all the destruction they caused, PLEASE, convince me that was a full on riot like we had in the last 6 months. OR did the dumb fucks just go home after a selfie in the speakers office?

----------


## Backspin

Female officer who killed protester has been put on leave.

----------


## misskit

^^ Does knocking police in the head with lead pipes count as rioting? Or because they are white, it was ok? Anyone defending these people is a disgusting excuse for a human being.


*Rioters Hit Police Officers Over the Head With Lead Pipes During Capitol Chaos
*
About 60 Capitol Police officers were injured in Wednesday’s violence at the U.S. Capitol, including one officer currently hospitalized in critical condition, Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH) told NBC News on Thursday. Fifteen officers were hospitalized altogether, as some were hit over the head with lead pipes, Ryan said. “It’s pretty clear there’s a number of people who are going to be without employment very, very soon,” Ryan said at a Wednesday press conference. “There was a strategic breakdown, for sure. You can bet your ass we’re going to get to the bottom of it.” Ryan is chair of the Legislative Branch Appropriations Committee, which oversees the Capitol Police. The department, in charge of safeguarding the Capitol and members of Congress, has received sweeping criticism for allowing a mob of supporters of President Trump to breach the building during the certification of his Electoral College loss.


https://www.thedailybeast.com/rioter...chaos?ref=home

----------


## misskit

*dueling banjos playing*




Marketing firm terminates employee who wore company badge while storming US Capitol - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism

----------


## hallelujah

The absolute lunatics on his Twitter feed are saying that the peaceful Trump protest was hijacked by Antifa and it was they who stormed the Capitol to make Trump supporters look bad.

I kid you not.

----------


## pickel

> Female officer who killed protester has been put on leave.


That's too bad, as she was the only one who appeared to be doing her job.

----------


## deeks

> I'm saying it's going to be an interesting problem balancing "misinformation" with "censorship of information"...Nothing to do with what I personally believe.
> 
> Latest reports are that Trump will be banned from Facebook and Instagram for the remainder of his presidency. Should have been banned at the start of it...


Just think about what you said, "Should have been banned at the start of it", Now tell me please, who tells you who to watch on TV,the radio,social media? The old saying goes,"If you don't like it, change the channel" and that is what millions of Americans did, but you want all of those Americans to only have your "channel" because why, because you believe it as disinformation. The Hunter Biden laptop was "Russian disinformation", Hillery's emails was "A Trump Russian disinformation campaign"That's what you heard for 4 years, from "the trusted sources of news". Look if you are a dumby that believes in everything you hear on the news or social media, that is your problem, learn to discern, wait a few days, the headline is gone and the correction is in the bottom paragraph.

----------


## Troy

> Female officer who killed protester has been put on leave.


Isn't that standard practice? Some mixed reports of gender, some saying male officer. I think it's irrelevant.

----------


## deeks

> That's too bad, as she was the only one who appeared to be doing her job.


Yay, the cops killed a whitey :tumbs: , woohoo.

----------


## deeks

> The absolute lunatics on his Twitter feed are saying that the peaceful Trump protest was hijacked by Antifa and it was they who stormed the Capitol to make Trump supporters look bad.
> 
> I kid you not.


Antifa is a myth, ask Nadler.

----------


## helge

> lead pipes,


I heard them mentioned before
Never seen one

Where can I buy one ? :Smile: 
Scrab yard ?



Edit:
So I went to wiki.

Among others the US uses lead pipes in water distribution.

Another excuse for Trump's behaviour right there  :Smile: 


Lead miners must have a few representatives in Lobbyland

----------


## deeks

> Antifa is a myth, ask Nadler.


Just look at that little tiny fat fuck, is it no wonder that the kids who cant make it in life turn out to be politicians.

----------


## deeks

> That's too bad, as she was the only one who appeared to be doing her job.


Problem is, that this one had $100,000"s of dollars spent on her in 14 years of service in the airforce of tax payers money, Boom all gone. what a waste.

----------


## helge

> what a waste.


Yes
You really should consider making some millitary spending cuts  :Smile: 

It doesn't make your dicks bigger, you know

----------


## deeks

> ^^ Does knocking police in the head with lead pipes count as rioting? Or because they are white, it was ok? Anyone defending these people is a disgusting excuse for a human being.
> 
> 
> *Rioters Hit Police Officers Over the Head With Lead Pipes During Capitol Chaos
> *
> About 60 Capitol Police officers were injured in Wednesday’s violence at the U.S. Capitol, including one officer currently hospitalized in critical condition, Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH) told NBC News on Thursday. Fifteen officers were hospitalized altogether, as some were hit over the head with lead pipes, Ryan said. “It’s pretty clear there’s a number of people who are going to be without employment very, very soon,” Ryan said at a Wednesday press conference. “There was a strategic breakdown, for sure. You can bet your ass we’re going to get to the bottom of it.” Ryan is chair of the Legislative Branch Appropriations Committee, which oversees the Capitol Police. The department, in charge of safeguarding the Capitol and members of Congress, has received sweeping criticism for allowing a mob of supporters of President Trump to breach the building during the certification of his Electoral College loss.
> 
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/rioter...chaos?ref=home


We are finally in complete agreement, god bless our police, I'm so happy that one comment has made you see the light, The cops are just there doing the job that we wont do, and for anyone to attack them like that is irredeemable, and i hope to Jesus above us that they are ALL caught and jailed for it,

----------


## deeks

> Yes
> You really should consider making some millitary spending cuts 
> 
> It doesn't make your dicks bigger, you know



Yeah, that's what she found out the hard way, A 9MM is always bigger than any dick.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> The absolute lunatics on his Twitter feed are saying that the peaceful Trump protest was hijacked by Antifa and it was they who stormed the Capitol to make Trump supporters look bad.


That particular tin foil hat theory might have started with somebody recognising this guy from the news footage:



Jake Angeli calls himself the QAnon Shaman. He's been photographed in similar dress at Antifa rallies, as was being demonstrated on social media even while the Trumptards were raising hell in the Capitol.


The lizard contingency went straight to the idea that Antifa were posing as Trumptards, entirely overlooking otter possibilities, such as:

# A Trumptard  had previously posed as Antifa;

# An Antifatard, having been persuaded that some of his more extreme beliefs were fucktarded, underwent a political conversion and jumped straight to Trumptardery, bypassing any middle ground;

# FBI undercover, posing first as Antifatard, then as Trumptard;

# Anarchist for hire, will work for chicken wings;

# Just a fucktard. I mean, look at him. He is in fact, clearly, just a fucktard.

----------


## deeks

> Let me get this straight, you heard about someone who heard about someone who......
> 
> Nah fuck it, it's just the usual deeks shit isn't it?
> 
> Fucking trumpanzees, they'll believe anything the fucking losers.


I can post the actual video if you want. :bananaman:

----------


## David48atTD

> This is bad, just heard about a member of congress saying this. Lets make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see  anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a  gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back  on them. And you tell them theyre not welcome anymore, anywhere. Weve  got to get the children connected to their parents.


Just for context ...

*Maxine Waters encourages supporters to harass Trump administration officials*

By Jamie Ehrlich, CNN
Updated 1802 GMT June 25,* 2018*


Washington (CNN)Rep. Maxine  Waters called on her supporters to publicly confront and harass members  of the Trump administration in response to the "zero tolerance" policy  that led to the separation of families at the border.

Maxine Waters encourages supporters to harass Trump administration officials - CNNPolitics

----------


## deeks

This is hilarious to me, did you see the guy with viking horns,that was the caliber of the "riot". Still waiting to see the pics of all the"destruction" of the capital. LOL, And then i would ask ,How many people lost their business in the "peaceful protests" over the last 6 months let alone their lives?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I can post the actual video if you want.


Yes, because trumpanzees get all their "facts" off youtube videos.

Fucking twats.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is hilarious to me, did you see the guy with viking horns,that was the caliber of the "riot". Still waiting to see the pics of all the"destruction" of the capital. LOL, And then i would ask ,How many people lost their business in the "peaceful protests" over the last 6 months let alone their lives?


The wanker in the horns is apparently a major QAnon weirdo.

It's a shame they didn't shoot him in the throat as well.

----------


## elche

> Political protests tend to happen at government capitals HQ's. Happens all over the world every year. 
> 
> Usually it's the US government supporting such actions. Like in Ukraine even Thailand recently


It was an insurrection, not a political protest.  Protests don't take over the seats of government.  Insurrections happen in banana republics, not in advanced western world countries.  Btw, if you don't know the difference between capital and capitol, you haven't a clue what you are talking about.

----------


## elche

> Still waiting to see the pics of all the"destruction" of the capital


Four dead.  Likewise, I think you mean Capitol, not capital.  Btw, you still haven't answered the question, dipshit.

----------


## Backspin

deeks really flusters the Jacobins

----------


## Backspin

> Four dead.  Likewise, I think you mean Capitol, not capital.  Btw, you still haven't answered the question, dipshit.



And nobody, not one, was shot in the Hong Kong riots by police. They also stormed the legislature.  Yet we heard that the HK cops are brutal bastards

----------


## pickel

> Problem is, that this one had $100,000"s of dollars spent on her in 14 years of service in the airforce of tax payers money, Boom all gone. what a waste.


She took an oath then. Fuck her.




> Yay, the cops killed a whitey, woohoo.


If you're gonna make it about race, what do you think would have happened if they were black?

----------


## elche

> And nobody, not one, was shot in the Hong Kong riots by police. They also stormed the legislature.  Yet we heard that the HK cops are brutal bastards


Whataboutism, dipshit

----------


## sabang

Anyway, Trump and his useful idiots have just dealt a body blow to the GOP- and with the Dems about to take over the Presidency & both houses of Congress, what sweet timing.  :Smile:

----------


## TheMadBaron

> This is bad, just heard about a member of congress saying this. “Let’s make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see  anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a  gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back  on them. And you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere. We’ve  got to get the children connected to their parents.”





> I can post the actual video if you want.



Allow me. It's from 2018....

Maxine Waters encourages supporters to harass Trump administration officials - CNNPolitics

----------


## Joe 90

What's next?

Military coup.....

----------


## panama hat

> Allow me. It's from 2018....


 :rofl: . deeks is a special kind of stupid - a full-blown trumptard who used to post here under other names and tries to tell others he is 'Australian' to seem uninvolved and balnaced




> And nobody, not one, was shot in the Hong Kong riots by police. They also stormed the legislature. Yet we heard that the HK cops are brutal bastards


No, really - how stupid are you?

----------


## TheMadBaron

Sniffer Joe tears Donnie Darko a new one:

----------


## TheMadBaron

> What's next?
> 
> Military coup.....


Can Donald Trump be removed from office?




I mean, obviously he _can_ be removed from office. Kennedy was....

----------


## tomcat



----------


## deeks

> 



There's no .com address

----------


## deeks

> Anyway, Trump and his useful idiots have just dealt a body blow to the GOP- and with the Dems about to take over the Presidency & both houses of Congress, what sweet timing.



One thing that i'm looking forward to now is the devaluation of the US dollar, im only getting 22 Baht for an oz now, back the same as 20 years ago. c'mon Aussie, get that industrial spirit going. give me back the 32 baht.

----------


## David48atTD

Amazing imagery ...


Credit

----------


## David48atTD

Still available (in stock) ...



*Redneck Nation*

*Trump Rambo Sticker
*
Trump Rambo Sticker - Redneck Nation

----------


## deeks

> What's next?
> 
> Military coup.....


Its called a koo dipshit

----------


## Norton

> I mean, obviously he can be removed from office. Kennedy was....


Aside from JFK method there are 2 ways. 
His cabinet can recommend he be removed but when Trump objects goes to Congress where it will never pass.
Congress can again bring impeachment into play. Again, not enough votes to have him removed.
Bottom line, Pence will remain de facto Pres until Jan 20th. Unfortunately without powers of Pres.

What tRump might do til 20 Jan is up in the air but nothing he does would be surprising.

----------


## deeks

> Still available (in stock) ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Redneck Nation*
> 
> *Trump Rambo Sticker
> *
> Trump Rambo Sticker - Redneck Nation


Fuck man all that stuff in Russian money,  ::usaflag1::

----------


## elche

"Nothing will stop us ..."
Ashli Babbitt, trumper shot and killed while storming the Capitol.

You can't help the stupid.

----------


## tomcat

...lock him up...

----------


## deeks

> "Nothing will stop us ..."
> Ashli Babbitt, trumper shot and killed while storming the Capitol.
> 
> You can't help the stupid.


A 9MM  will stop most people at close range, get out to about 100m might slow them down depends on where it hits, she was hit in the throat upper chest area, Knocked her to the ground, loss of all mobility, she said "I'M OK" and then lost consciousness, same as like you or I would do when we first injure ourself. and then realize, nah this is bad babe get the car, but she just fell asleep.

----------


## deeks

> ...lock him up...



OOhh my dear lord, nnnoooooo, Jut look at him, he is in Nancy's chair, what about the icecream, don't you people care about the icecream. How Dare You. Thank fuck Trump's AG bought back Hanging for treason. Because this is so close to treason.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...sporting company ID while insurrecting:  :rofl: ...

----------


## Cujo

Looks like an utter retard as well. Typical Trumpanzee. 
Thick as pigshit and looks it.

----------


## tomcat

...I assume he's hoping for a tRump pardon...

----------


## deeks

^ look at the rioter. FFS really you guys, it's like 12 hours, show me the pics of the burning cop cars and business's being looted, the fucking buildings burning? something??????? Or are you just going to parrot what you hear,?????? look for the it, you won't fucking find it. because the media sets the narrative, you heard "riots" today but in the last half year you heard "peaceful protests". Get it yet?

----------


## deeks

> ...I assume he's hoping for a tRump pardon...



But they said hundreds,?

----------


## deeks

> Looks like an utter retard as well. Typical Trumpanzee. 
> Thick as pigshit and looks it.


Show us your pic in the chair Cujy, one for the family hey.

----------


## Cujo

They really are a precious bunch of snowflakes aren't they.

----------


## Cujo

> Show us your pic in the chair Cujy, one for the family hey.


What's the matter Deeks, your president is JOE BIDEN.
In a couple of weeks Trump will be relegated to history.

----------


## AntRobertson

> They really are a precious bunch of snowflakes aren't they.


It's the Internet's fault in a way--now that every moron with a pig-shit ignorant idea thinks it matters.

----------


## deeks

> It's the Internet's fault in a way--now that every moron with a pig-shit ignorant idea thinks it matters.


Nah nah you guys are the boss now, so its going to be our turn to put everything he does to shit, GET IT.

----------


## deeks

> You come across as variously drunk and angry most the time actually


 nicely put, i will save this one for future tortes.

----------


## AntRobertson

> drunk





> future tortes.


Go drunk deeks, you're home.




> angry





> GET IT


Oooh belligerent drunk is being belligerent.

Scary.

 ::chitown::

----------


## nidhogg

CNN just announced a 5th death.  A capitol hill policeman.

----------


## tomcat



----------


## deeks

> 



Thankyou for the sense of humor

----------


## Seekingasylum

I have always said the US is essentially an emerging state and yet to develop its institutions and rule of law but I suppose such tardiness can be attributed to the not entirely insignificant fact half the population are little more than morons.

As several have already observed, had the Capitol bn assaulted by 'nigras' the bodies would have been stacked three deep.

Dreadful country, racist, bigoted, violent and profoundly stupid.

----------


## HuangLao

> 




Good one, TC!!

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*Snowden: Zuckerberg's Decision To Silence Trump Is "The Turning Point In The Battle For Control Of Digital Speech"*Snowden: Zuckerberg'&#39;'s Decision To Silence Trump Is "The Turning Point In The Battle For Control Of Digital Speech" | ZeroHedgeSome may consider "Free Speech", and the ability to utilise it "clutter" and wish to censor it. 

Others may read the article above and post their opinions, agreeing or disagreeing.

Read before it is banned!

----------


## OhOh

*As US confirms its descent into chaos and depravity, emboldened China looks on with growing confidence*As US confirms its descent into chaos and depravity, emboldened China looks on with growing confidence — RT Op-ed

----------


## Stumpy

> Some may consider "Free Speech", and the ability to utilise it "clutter" and wish to censor it. 
> 
> Others may read the article above and post their opinions, agreeing or disagreeing.


I do not use any of those social media sites but from what I have seen, Trump is nothing more then a relentless spammer. While I fully believe and support freedom of speech, there has to be a responsibility on the person speaking. Trump has clearly used these platforms to push his personal agenda of dividing the population, inciting violence to deflect his ineptness to lead our country.. The thing is, his behavior is that of a juvenile and not a President. I think the general population clearly expects more and he simply has no mental capacity to understand that.

I agree with the decisions made by those social media platforms to ban him.

----------


## deeks

Listen guy's please, please, please. It has been 24 hours now? show me the pics of the riot in DC. like these.

----------


## jabir

> Is this the freedom and democracy that the US pushes down our throat? Well done, for proving the Chinese right in the eyes of many.


Unfortunately true, though it's a formality when a powerful ideology restricted by its own values and rigorous scrutiny, clashes with one that exploits the weaknesses of those values, and with no rules of its own beyond whatever it takes to expand.

I would bring out the heavies to take these people down.

----------


## TheMadBaron

The leader has now condemned the attack on the plenary session building, stating that Marinus van der Lubbe, a Dutch council communist, was the culprit, and attributing the fire to communist agitators no, wait, that was Hitler and the Reichstag fire.... oh well, it's the same thing really, here's Battle Wolf with his clever misdirection thingummy....

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by sabang View Post
> Is this the freedom and democracy that the US pushes down our throat? Well done, for proving the Chinese right in the eyes of many.
> Unfortunately true, though it's a formality when a powerful ideology restricted by its own values and rigorous scrutiny, clashes with one that exploits the weaknesses of those values, and with no rules of its own beyond whatever it takes to expand.


You have both hit the nail on the head, With a lot of luck, maybe elections can get back to the ink on the thumb. Seems that the old ways are the best ways.  :tumbs:

----------


## deeks

> The leader has now condemned the attack on the plenary session building, stating that Marinus van der Lubbe, a Dutch council communist, was the culprit, and attributing the fire to communist agitators no, wait, that was Hitler and the Reichstag fire.... oh well, it's the same thing really, here's Battle Wolf with his clever misdirection thingummy....


God bless.

----------


## Backspin

Trump is joining Parler you sad fools

----------


## OhOh

*Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: 

China Daily editorial*                                              chinadaily.com.cn |             Updated: 2021-01-07 20:38

Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: China Daily editorial - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## deeks

> Trump is joining Parler you sad fools


Oh if he does, buy stocks now, (as soon as twitter suspended the tweet about "go home now with love" was when to buy Parler shares).

----------


## Cujo

> Trump is joining Parler you sad fools


Why are WE sad fools because Trump is joining a right wing propoganda website?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Trump is joining Parler you sad fools


Who gives a fuck it's an echo-chamber for MAGAts, Q-tards and morons like you.

----------


## deeks

> *Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: 
> 
> China Daily editorial*
> 
>                                               chinadaily.com.cn |             Updated: 2021-01-07 20:38
> 
> Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: China Daily editorial - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


Really, who gives a fuck about China, or what the CCP puts out in the CCP media, Think back about a year ago.

----------


## Cujo

> *Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: 
> 
> China Daily editorial*
> 
>                                               chinadaily.com.cn |             Updated: 2021-01-07 20:38
> 
> Storming of US Capitol, epilogue or prologue: China Daily editorial - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


China daily CCP propoganda mouthpiece, give me a break.
Do you participate in their forums?

----------


## panama hat

> Do you participate in their forums?


He moderates them

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by Backspin View Post
> Trump is joining Parler you sad fools
> Who gives a fuck it's an echo-chamber for MAGAts, Q-tards and morons like you.


Because he is Putin's puppet remember, and all the media and "spys" will have to go over to Parler to catch him.

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by aging one View Post
> Actual footage of Deeks as he is posting....
> This ape is sober, whereas deeks/Texpat never is


Humanly impossible, But if I was the Ape?

----------


## pickel

> Oh if he does, buy stocks now, (as soon as twitter suspended the tweet about "go home now with love" was when to buy Parler shares).


Why don't you tell us how to buy Parler shares? Go on, find us a link now. And don't come back until you do.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Because he is Putin's puppet remember, and all the media and "spys" will have to go over to Parler to catch him.


What use does Putin have for a disgraced, at least one time impeached, one-term lame duck former president and broke reality tv 'star' who is likely going to jail...?

 :Dunno:

----------


## deeks

> Why don't you tell us how to buy Parler shares? Go on, find us a link now. And don't come back until you do.


There ya go, choose the one closest to you. I had visitors, sorry for being late.duck duck go at DuckDuckGo

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A 9MM  will stop most people at close range, get out to about 100m might slow them down depends on where it hits, she was hit in the throat upper chest area, Knocked her to the ground, loss of all mobility, she said "I'M OK" and then lost consciousness, same as like you or I would do when we first injure ourself. and then realize, nah this is bad babe get the car, but she just fell asleep.


Oh look, our little trumpanzee is now a gun expert.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ...I assume he's hoping for a tRump pardon...


Nothing would surprise me.

----------


## Cujo

> What use does Putin have for a disgraced, at least one time impeached, one-term lame duck former president and broke reality tv 'star' who is likely going to jail...?


Yep, dumped like a fat useless girlfriend I reckon.

----------


## deeks

> What use does Putin have for a disgraced, at least one time impeached, one-term lame duck former president and broke reality tv 'star' who is likely going to jail...?


Know what, you could be right, might be better to start investing in some Chynah stocks. Huawei?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Cant you dumb cunts see the enjoyment that i get out of this, the poor trumpard snowflake cares about you lot, haa haa, fuck i was going to wait till jan 20 but this was too good.


... he wrote defiantly, wiping away the tears.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nah nah you guys are the boss now, so its going to be our turn to put everything he does to shit, GET IT.



"Our" turn? What's "our", barstool farang quarterbacks with fart arses, big mouths and small brains?

----------


## deeks

> Oh look, our little trumpanzee is now a gun expert.


Nope, just watched the video.

----------


## panama hat

> There ya go, choose the one closest to you. I had visitors, sorry for being late.duck duck go at DuckDuckGo


What a moron . . . why not gives us the sticker symbol where you can buy them

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is there an fx thread anywhere on the forum? I'm feeling lucky. Bye Bye america pie.


Sadly you for you there's probably a $100 minimum.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Infantile.


That's the high end of the trumpanzee spectrum.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Snowden: Zuckerberg's Decision To Silence Trump Is "The Turning Point In The Battle For Control Of Digital Speech"*
> 
> 
> Snowden: Zuckerberg'''s Decision To Silence Trump Is "The Turning Point In The Battle For Control Of Digital Speech" | ZeroHedgeSome may consider "Free Speech", and the ability to utilise it "clutter" and wish to censor it. 
> 
> Others may read the article above and post their opinions, agreeing or disagreeing.
> 
> Read before it is banned!


It's not though, is it, he can just switch to Parler and keep spouting the same bollocks.

Might wanna ask Snowden if he has a camp bed though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You have both hit the nail on the head, With a lot of luck, maybe elections can get back to the ink on the thumb. Seems that the old ways are the best ways.



That would be a big help to people like yourself who struggle with cursive handwriting, eh?

----------


## deeks

> Quote Originally Posted by deeks View Post
> You have both hit the nail on the head, With a lot of luck, maybe elections can get back to the ink on the thumb. Seems that the old ways are the best ways.
> 
> That would be a big help to people like yourself who struggle with cursive handwriting, eh?


Blame that on the teacher, She said "write cursive" so i did. fucknell

----------


## deeks

> at least you remembered.


What ya havin a go at me for now?

----------


## Headworx

> The epitome of a hoohoo post:
> 
> Russian propaganda blowing the chinky trumpet.


I get all my world news from chinese media, especially when it comes to Covid. The fact that if any reporters printed anything deemed derogatory to china they'd get shot through the temple at point-blank range doesn't seem to skew the truth at all.

----------


## PlanK

I'm just here to watch deeks' snowflake meltdown.

Don't mind me.
Keep scrolling.
 ::chitown::

----------


## deeks

> I get all my world news from chinese media, especially when it comes to Covid. The fact that if any reporters printed anything deemed derogatory to china they'd get shot through the temple at point-blank range doesn't seem to skew the truth at all.


Agree, they definitely know how to carry out orders.

----------


## deeks

> I'm just here to watch deeks' snowflake meltdown.
> 
> Don't mind me.
> Keep scrolling.


Hee HAA HEE, Plan C sounds good from my angle. lol

----------


## deeks

> What a moron . . . why not gives us the sticker symbol where you can buy them
> 
> 
> Come on, Texpat . . . we're waiting for the sticker symbol so we can take your advice and buy shares in an unlisted company.
> 
> Still trying to pretend you're an Aussie? 
> 
> Wanker



Ahhh, cause I think that might be illegal in 99% of western speaking countries. Infact I think it may even be illegal to entice a person to commit an offence in maybe half of those countries? but what would i know, rite, I'm just a tard as you say?

----------


## PlanK



----------


## OhOh

Another article regarding free speech.*

America Under Censorship: Bidens Presidency Certified, Free Speech May be No Longer*

07.01.2021                      Author: Catherine Shakdam 

_If freedom of speech is taken away, then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter. ― George Washington
__
As of January 6, 2021 Twitter decided to  suspend US President Donald Trumps account, for all intents and  purposes putting a sock into the mans mouth for IT didnt feel like  entertaining his political rants. And though many will argue that such  measures to silence Mr Trump were wielded in the publics best interest,  in the context of the violence we all saw unravel at Capital Hill this  Wednesday, Id like you to consider for a moment the implications of  such a unilateral move.__

And for those who missed it, Jo Bidens presidency was certified by Congress late last night.__

Twitter, however familiar the platform  has become, remains forever a private entity, a corporate body that  cannot claim to legislate or in this particular instance rule over our  realities by shutting out certain voices and/or certain ideas. Such  powers are far too great for any one individual or corporation to  exercise without oversight and lawful recourses. One does not simply  suspend a democratically elected presidents opinions on the basis that  they clash with the CEOs own personal views and interests.__

Let us not pretend that Twitter was  incensed by Wednesday violence  lets not be so blind and egregiously  naive as to believe that Twitter fancies itself the guardian of all  things virtuous and fair: like freedom, democracy and civil liberties.  Maybe more to the point let us remember that it is not Twitters job to  moderate our views and shape our thoughts process. If free we are, and  indeed free we want to stay, then we ought to defend our rights to free  speech  however vile such speech may at times be.__

To silence is to dictate and to any form of diktat sits contarian to democratic principles.__I will quote here another US President, President Harry S. Truman, who, in a speech before Congress, warned:__
Once a government is committed to  the principle of silencing the voice of opposition, it has only one way  to go, and that is down the path of increasingly repressive measures,  until it becomes a source of terror to all its citizens and creates a  country where everyone lives in fear.__
He was of course referring to calls by  state agencies to monitor and contain certain dissident voices to  preserve the integrity of the State, but the essence of his speech  applies here perfectly still  only now it seems the power to silence,  monitor, and repress lies now in the hands of corporations as opposed to  state agencies. I find the idea slightly more unnerving __

Whatever anyone may think of Trump: hate  him, loathe him, mock him, adore him, support him, idolise him, he  ought not to be shut out so that others voices could rise above to  better dominate the landscape. This is not how healthy democracies  function, this is now how you defend a nations democratic future, and  it is certainly not an example you want to set out to the world and  still argue that America is the Land of the Free and the Home of the  Brave.__

Back in 2018, University of Detroit  Mercy law professor Kyle Langvardt wrote a pertinent commentary in the  Georgetown Law Journal on the matter. She said,  It seems obvious to me that this is an unacceptable way for a liberal  society to do business  What concerns me is that we entrust a few  unaccountable and self-interested tech companies to govern online  discourse.

__Twitter most definitely overstepped its  bounds, thus setting a precedent few have even bothered to challenge for  they are only too glad the target was Trump. I often marvel at peoples  ability to rationalise their lack of intellectual consistency  call it  cognitive dissonance if you will. To hold to the principles of free  speech is to agree to bear the poison of opposite views and opinions.__

There is another important point Id  like to make, one which too few have even bothered looking into so busy  they were to blame Mr Trump for the chaos we  all witnessed on our screens. To accuse is one thing, to prove beyond  the shadow of a doubt is another. Those agents provocateurs we saw  commit acts of vandalism and violence may not have been Trumps MAGA  army  until we know for sure, we should not assume; especially since it  so conveniently fits the very narrative which rationalises censorship.

__But then again the whole point of this  blame exercise was exactly that: to muddle half facts with fast-made  conclusions to better manipulate public thinking and thus justify ones  decision to self-righteously silence the proverbial Opposition- in  this case Trump and his supporters, so that the field would be cleared.__

I will leave you here to ponder over the  words of John Stuart Mill  undoubtedly one of the greatest thinkers of  our Western philosophical canon.__The basic thrust of his argument on Free Speech is set out in a remarkably succinct form in the following passage of his essay, On Liberty:
_
_the peculiar evil of silencing the  expression of an opinion is that it is robbing the human race;  posterity as well as the existing generation; those who dissent from the  opinion, still more than those who hold it. If the opinion is right,  they are deprived of the opportunity of exchanging error for truth; if  wrong, they lose, what is almost as great a benefit, the clearer  perception and livelier impression of truth produced by its collision  with error.

https://journal-neo.org/2021/01/07/a...-be-no-longer/
_

----------


## deeks

> 



Fuck yeah.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *America Under Censorship: Biden’s Presidency Certified, Free Speech May be No Longer*


Before you waste any time on Hoohoo's latest piece of nonsense, it's worth mentioning that he believes....

----------


## Klondyke

*Russiagate Democrats blame PUTIN for crowd that stormed US Capitol protesting ‘stolen’ US election*
7 Jan, 2021 

Having spent four years insisting Russia ‘hacked’ the US election for President Donald Trump, some prominent Democrats are now blaming Moscow for Americans who stormed the US Capitol protesting the 2020 results.

As thousands of Trump supporters gathered in Washington, DC on Wednesday for a 'Stop the Steal' rally and Congress met to certify the Electoral College votes that would make Democrat Joe Biden the next US president, a group of protesters stormed the Capitol and interrupted the lawmakers.

Russiagate Democrats blame PUTIN for crowd that stormed US Capitol protesting ‘stolen’ US election — RT USA News


(anybody seen the video where the Russian Ambassador distributes 100 Ruble to the Capitol protesters/terorrists?  The bags with the money left over from Mr. Putin's election - cannot find now the video from Moscow 2 years ago...)

----------


## cyrille

...fok

----------


## Neverna

> "Nothing will stop us ..."
> Ashli Babbitt, trumper shot and killed while storming the Capitol.


*Ashli Babbitt: US Air Force veteran who lost her life in riots*

The day before she died, Ashli Babbitt wrote on social media about the upcoming gathering of Trump supporters in the US capital.

"Nothing will stop us," she wrote. "They can try and try and try but the storm is here and it is descending upon DC in less than 24 hours."

Ms Babbitt, 35, was among the mob which breached the US Capitol on Wednesday. She has been identified by US Capitol Police as one of five people who died amid the chaos.

A veteran of the US Air Force, Babbitt served two tours in Afghanistan and Iraq before later deployments with the National Guard to Kuwait and Qatar, her ex-husband Timothy McEntee told US media.

On social media, Ms Babbitt described herself as a libertarian and a patriot. She posted frequently about President Donald Trump, expressing ardent support for the president and echoing his unproven claims of wide-scale voter fraud.



In September, Ms Babbitt posted a photo from a boat parade for Mr Trump in San Diego wearing a shirt that said "We are Q" - referring to QAnon - the far-right, completely unfounded conspiracy theory that says Mr Trump is battling a clandestine war against Satan-worshipping paedophiles.

Days before this week's demonstrations, Ms Babbitt wrote on Twitter that she would be in Washington for Mr Trump's so-called Stop the Steal rally.

"I will be in DC on the 6th!" she wrote. "God bless America and WWG1WGA" - using an abbreviation common among QAnon supporters.


More here: Ashli Babbitt: US Air Force veteran who lost her life in riots - BBC News

----------


## harrybarracuda

"Nothing will stop us" she wrote.

Yeah well that worked out well.

----------


## Neverna

WWG1WGA = "Where we go one, we go all"  - a line from the 1996 Jeff Bridges sailing adventure "White Squall" that they misattribute to President Kennedy. 

What is QAnon? What does WWG1WGA mean? The conspiracy theory that explains everything and nothing - CBS News

----------


## deeks

God bless her sole to Jesus, She served her country and died fighting for what she felt in her heart was the only option left. Please Lord, these are our brothers and sisters, they are your children, with your mighty hand over this country please fix it, so it won't happen again.

----------


## Neverna

> God bless her sole to Jesus, She served her country and died fighting for what she felt in her heart was the only option left. Please Lord, these are our brothers and sisters, they are your children, with your mighty hand over this country please fix it, so it won't happen again.


 :smiley laughing: 
She's just another statistic - a gun death statistic in the USA. Same as it ever was*. 



* (Hat tip to Jeff).







And for the record, I don't think her fish, feet or footwear bottoms will be appreciated by Jesus.

----------


## Klondyke

^She was not so lucky like the old lady protesting Lukashenko election in Belarus (however in DC were no protesters but terrorists, weren 't they?)

https://teakdoor.com/world-news/1987...ml#post4162640 (Another Colour Revolution Attempt? Belarus - Election Time.)

----------


## aging one

One minute the top of the world, one of the first to go through a broken window into the capital. The next dead. Wink of an eye.  Adios, nobody went with her at that scene.

----------


## Cujo

> God bless her sole to Jesus, She served her country and died fighting for what she felt in her heart was the only option left. Please Lord, these are our brothers and sisters, they are your children, with your mighty hand over this country please fix it, so it won't happen again.


So what won't happen again ?
Fix it so simple minded traitors won't illegally storm U.S. government buildings and disrupt the legitimate business of legitimate government. That?

----------


## raycarey

a couple of things....

* the capitol police force is apparently the 9th largest police force in the US....~2,000 members, a $500,000,000 budget, and they're responsible for protecting fewer than 10 buildings.
the NYT is reporting that capitol police gave directions to the terrorists so they could find senator chuck schumer's office.
fun fact:  the capitol police are not subject to FOIA requests.

* would love to know how many off duty cops and current/former military were at the capitol attempting to overthrow the US government.  yes, i'm saying there's a 5th column inside the US military and police force.

* anyone else wondering how roger stone fits into all this?  i have no doubt that he was involved.

*when referring to a seat of govt. it's "capitol", not "capital".

----------


## deeks

> Fix it


Sorry for asking God to "Fix it", you fucking [at][at][at][at], "Fix it" get it knuckle head? just fucking "Fix it".

----------


## deeks

Now i can imagine Cujo, Taking the car to the shop to be fixed, The owner say's " what do you want done" Cujo sais, "I don't know, what are you going to do to me car"!. Dumb fuck, you say "Fix it"

----------


## raycarey

^
you seem upset.
some of your brahs from 8chan get arrested and about to get tried for insurrection?

----------


## deeks

> ^
> you seem upset.
> some of your brahs from 8chan get arrested and about to get tried for insurrection?


Bro, Im in Thailand ok, don't know but 1 person from my childhood that lives in the USA. I'm not upset, but had Blue Cattle dog pups and found that "lessons are learned not taught"

----------


## Troy

With the death of the policeman, Trump has blood on both hands.

I bet Bo-Jo and Farage wished they'd kept their distance from from the Trump now. Shit sticks and there's plenty of Trump shit.

----------


## tomcat

“I would like to announce my resignation, effective immediately.”

----------


## deeks

> “I would like to announce my resignation, effective immediately.”


Get off now, quickly there is room at the back.

----------


## AntRobertson

> would love to know how many off duty cops and current/former military were at the capitol attempting to overthrow the US government. yes, i'm saying there's a 5th column inside the US military and police force.


Saw a report earlier that several were seen flashing badges and credentials to attempt to gain entry




> Could be that Biden allowed the protestors entry , knowing full well what the ramifications would be ?





> And it worked as well .


Sure. It could also be any other baseless, crackhead, nutty nonsense you make up. But it won't be.

----------


## AntRobertson

*“This is not America,” a woman said to a small group, her voice shaking. “They’re shooting at us. They’re supposed to shoot BLM, but they’re shooting the patriots.”*

Madness on Capitol Hill | The Nation

A not at all unfamiliar attitude from some on TD.

----------


## nidhogg

> Could be that Biden allowed the protestors entry , knowing full well what the ramifications would be ?


Jesus fucking Christ.  This board gets stupider by the day.

----------


## Cujo

> Bro, Im in Thailand ok, don't know but 1 person from my childhood that lives in the USA. I'm not upset, but had Blue Cattle dog pups and found that "lessons are learned not taught"


It's 'bra' not 'bro'. "bro' is an American thing.
Anyone who had cattle dog pups would know that you stupid yank.

----------


## bsnub

> Biden supporting officials then , Sleepy could easily have collaborated with top officials , quick phone call asking them to open the doors and let the protestors in


Jeezus you are an idiot.




> It's 'bra' not 'bro'. "bro' is an American thing.


Not all America. On the west coast we say bra not bro. Bro is something someone from Texas might say.

----------


## Cujo

> Sorry for asking God to "Fix it", you fucking [at][at][at][at], "Fix it" get it knuckle head? just fucking "Fix it".


"god'? whose 'god"?
I don't understand?
'Fix it'? stop being so vague?
Jesus? You mean the illigitimate sone of Joe and mary who went on to establish a cult?
Or the Mexican guy who mows my friends neighbours cousins lawn?

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

5555

----------


## Cujo

> *This is not America, a woman said to a small group, her voice shaking. Theyre shooting at us. Theyre supposed to shoot BLM, but theyre shooting the patriots.*
> 
> Madness on Capitol Hill | The Nation
> 
> A not at all unfamiliar attitude from some on TD.





> It was 5 PM when the explosions started, one after another, washing the crowd of Donald Trump supporters in plumes of tear gas. For hours, these protesters had swarmed and stomped atop of the Capitol steps. They had torn down barricades and pushed into the Capitol rotunda, forcing members of Congress and staffers to shelter in place. But now there were explosions, and the protesters ran. In the tear gas, they retched.
> 
> 
> The protesters had traveled from all over the country to Washington, D.C., to support a defeated presidents fever dream that it was in fact he who had won the 2020 election. Early in the day, at the Save America Rally at the White House, Trump himself encouraged his supporters to march on the Capitol. They did, hoisting as they marched a large assortment of flags: American flags, Confederate flags, and Trump 2020 flags; the Christian flag, QAnon flags, and Dont Tread on Me flags. They carried signsFUCK YOUR FEELINGS; GOD, GUNS & TRUMP; STOP THE STEALand some carried weapons.
> Here is what I saw Wednesday as I walked from where I live in Northwest Washington to the United States Capitol Building, starting around 3 PM.
> 
> Heading south on 14th Street, a commercial corridor full-to-bursting with shops and restaurants, Trump protesters were at first hard to pick out from city residents rushing around before the 6 PM citywide curfew. Then there came a smattering of people with rolled-up flags. A MAGA beanie here, a blood-red Keep America Great hat there. It was just south of Thomas Circle that DC became Trump country. Outside a luxury hotel, a white woman in a bejeweled Trump hat and yoga pants inquired of a Black hotel employee where she might catch a cab. I dont think youre going to have any luck with that right now, maam, she was told.
> For some protesters, the mood was tense. Thats wrong, no, no no! a man wearing all black shouted into a phone. Im not trying to destroy the country, Im trying to save the future! On the news, anchors and experts were warning that people involved in the assault on the Capitol were guilty of a federal crime and could be investigated by police or the FBI. And so, some were eager to avoid trouble. Okay, I think weve come far enough, a young man said to his companions, scanning the mostly empty streets. Well be safe up here.
> 
> ...


Madness on Capitol Hill | The Nation

----------


## raycarey

> “This is not America,” a woman said to a small group, her voice shaking. “They’re shooting at us. They’re supposed to shoot BLM, but they’re shooting the patriots.”


this may have already been posted...but just in case it hasn't.

it's maybe the greatest trumptard video ever.  yes, ever.

----------


## baldrick

imagine being all dressed up as he man , fcuking up and tazering yourself , having a heart attack and dying

----------


## bsnub

> it's maybe the greatest trumptard video ever. yes, ever.


That was good.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## HuangLao

> “I would like to announce my resignation, effective immediately.”




Sure is.
Reflective of a broader cultural thing. 
....and sinking fast under a deluded and dumbed down mindset.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Could be that Biden allowed the protestors entry , knowing full well what the ramifications would be ?


Could be that you're a fucking imbecile. In fact if you think this is true, it's extremely likely.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> this may have already been posted...but just in case it hasn't.
> 
> it's maybe the greatest trumptard video ever.  yes, ever.


The best bit is where she identifies herself to save the FBI looking for her.

----------


## cyrille

> Reflective of a broader cultural thing.


Thing?

_Thing_? 

Surely you should have gone for, oh, I dunno, 'viscosity paradigm' or 'translucent construct'?

----------


## misskit

*Trump Was ‘Pleased’ as Mob Stormed Capitol: NYT*

President Trump was “pleased” as hordes of his supporters first stormed the Capitol Building on Wednesday, and he ignored pleas from his aides to step in and defuse the situation, The New York Times reports. Several advisers are said to have frantically tried to convince him to take action, to no avail. As the full fallout of the coup attempt became clear late Thursday—with four people confirmed dead and a Capitol Police officer on life support—Trump released a video in which he finally condemned the violence and acknowledged that his presidency was ending (albeit while clearly reading from a script). But even that two-and-a-half-minute video came not after Trump realized the scope of the damage of the riots but after he realized he could personally face legal trouble, according to the Times. He is said to have initially been against making the video and agreed to it only after it became clear that prosecutors intended to scrutinize his comments to supporters before the coup.


https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-...-says?ref=home

----------


## bsnub

> Trump Was Pleased as Mob Stormed Capitol: NYT


Full story here...

President  Trumps administration plunged deeper into crisis on Thursday as more  officials resigned in protest, prominent Republicans broke with him and  Democratic congressional leaders threatened to impeach him for  encouraging a mob that stormed the Capitol a day earlier.What  was already shaping up as a volatile final stretch to the Trump  presidency took on an air of national emergency as the White House  emptied out and some Republicans joined Speaker Nancy Pelosi and a  cascade of Democrats calling for Mr. Trump to be removed from office  without waiting the 13 days until the inauguration of President-elect  Joseph R. Biden Jr.

The prospect of  actually short-circuiting Mr. Trumps tenure in its last days appeared  remote. Despite a rupture with Mr. Trump, Vice President Mike Pence  privately ruled out invoking the disability clause of the 25th Amendment  to sideline the president, as many had urged that he and the cabinet  do, according to officials. Democrats suggested they could move quickly  to impeachment, a step that would have its own logistical and political  challenges.

But the highly charged  debate about Mr. Trumps capacity to govern even for less than two weeks  underscored the depth of anger and anxiety after the invasion of the  Capitol that forced lawmakers to evacuate, halted the counting of the  Electoral College votes for several hours and left people dead,  including a Capitol Hill police officer who died Thursday night.

Ending a day of public silence, Mr. Trump posted a 2½-minute video on Twitter  on Thursday evening denouncing the mob attack in a way that he had  refused to do a day earlier. Reading dutifully from a script prepared by  his staff, he declared himself outraged by the violence, lawlessness  and mayhem and told those who broke the law that you will pay.

While  he did not give up his false claims of election fraud, he finally  conceded defeat. A new administration will be inaugurated on Jan. 20,  Mr. Trump acknowledged. My focus now turns to ensuring a smooth,  orderly and seamless transition of power. This moment calls for healing  and reconciliation.

Mr. Trump initially resisted taping the  video, agreeing to do it only after aides pressed him and he appeared to  suddenly realize he could face legal risk for prodding the mob, coming  shortly after the chief federal prosecutor for Washington left open the  possibility of investigating the president for illegally inciting the  attack by telling supporters to march on the Capitol and show strength.

Pat  A. Cipollone, the White House counsel, had warned Mr. Trump of just  that danger on Wednesday as aides frantically tried to get the president  to intervene and publicly call off rioters, which he did only  belatedly, reluctantly and halfheartedly.

We are looking at all actors, not only the people who went into the  building, Michael R. Sherwin, the U.S. attorney in Washington, told  reporters. Asked if that included Mr. Trump, he did not rule it out.  Were looking at all actors, he repeated. If the evidence fits the  elements of a crime, theyre going to be charged.

The presidents  late, grudging video statement came after a day of disarray in the West  Wing, where officials expressed growing alarm about the presidents  erratic behavior and sought to keep more staff members from marching out  the door. Aides hoped the latest statement would at least stanch the  bleeding within Mr. Trumps own party. Ivanka Trump, his eldest  daughter, called lawmakers before it posted, promising it would reassure  them.

Despite the talk of healing,  however, Mr. Trump quietly made plans to take a trip next week to the  southwestern border to highlight his hard-line immigration policies,  which have inflamed Washington over the years, according to a person  briefed on the planning. He also told advisers he wanted to give a media  exit interview, which they presumed might undercut any conciliatory  notes. But the first family has discussed leaving the White House for  good on Jan. 19, the day before the inauguration.

Washington  remained on edge on Thursday, awakening as if from a nightmare that  turned out to be real and a changed political reality that caused many  to reassess the future. As debris was swept up, businesses and  storefronts remained boarded up, thousands of National Guard troops  began fanning out around the city and some of the participants in the  attack were arrested. Amid scrutiny over the security breakdown, the  Capitol Police chief and the Senate sergeant-at-arms resigned.

The  main focus, however, was on Mr. Trump. Ms. Pelosi and Senator Chuck  Schumer of New York, the Democratic leader, called on Mr. Pence and the  cabinet to invoke the 25th Amendment. But after the vice president  refused to take their telephone calls, Ms. Pelosi told reporters that  she would pursue impeachment if he did not act.

While  its only 13 days left, any day can be a horror show for America, Ms.  Pelosi said, calling Mr. Trumps actions on Wednesday a seditious act.

This  president should not hold office one day longer, said Mr. Schumer, who  will become majority leader with the seating of two Democrats elected  to the Senate in Georgia this week and the inauguration of Vice  President-elect Kamala Harris as the tiebreaker.

Mr.  Biden would not address whether Mr. Trump should remain in office but  called Wednesday one of the darkest days in the history of our nation  and forcefully laid blame at the presidents feet after years of  stirring the pot. 

I wish we could say we couldnt see it coming, he  said. But that isnt true. We could see it coming.

Even  aides to Mr. Trump quietly discussed among themselves the possibility  of invoking the 25th Amendment, and several prominent Republicans and  Republican-leaning business groups endorsed the idea, including John F. Kelly, a former White House chief of staff to Mr. Trump; Representative Adam Kinzinger of Illinois; Gov. Larry Hogan of Maryland; and Michael Chertoff, a former homeland security secretary under President George W. Bush.

The conservative editorial page of The Wall Street Journal called on Mr. Trump to resign, terming his actions impeachable.

But  Mr. Pence, several cabinet secretaries and other administration  officials concluded that the 25th Amendment was an unwieldy mechanism to  remove a president, according to people informed about the discussions.  The notion became even less plausible when two cabinet members  Elaine  L. Chao, the transportation secretary, and Betsy DeVos, the education secretary  resigned in protest of the presidents encouragement of the mob.
John  R. Bolton, a former national security adviser to Mr. Trump who broke  with him, said the idea was misguided. People glibly have been saying  its for situations like this, he said in an interview. In fact, he  said, the process of declaring a president unable to discharge his  duties is drawn out and could lead to the chaos of having two people  claiming to be president simultaneously.

While  an impeachment conviction would only strip Mr. Trump of his power days  earlier than he is set to lose it anyway, it could also disqualify him  from running again in 2024. And even if another impeachment might not be  any more successful than the first one, in which he was acquitted by  the Senate last year in the Ukraine pressure scheme, advocates argued  that the mere threat of it could serve as a deterrent for the remaining  days of his tenure.

The latest danger signs may only encourage Mr. Trump to pardon himself  before leaving office, an idea he had raised with aides even before the  Capitol siege, according to two people with knowledge of the  discussions.
In  several conversations since Election Day, Mr. Trump has told advisers  that he is considering giving himself a pardon and, in other instances,  asked whether he should and what the effect would be on him legally and  politically, according to the two people.

Mr.  Trump has shown signs that his level of interest in pardoning himself  goes beyond idle musings. He has long maintained he has the power to  pardon himself, and his survey of aides views is typically a sign that  he is preparing to follow through on his aims. He has also become  increasingly convinced that his perceived enemies will use the levers of  law enforcement to target him after he leaves office.

Despite  ransacking the Capitol, the mob failed to stop Congress from counting  the Electoral College votes in the final procedural stage of the  election held Nov. 3. After the rioters were cleared from the building,  lawmakers voted down efforts by Mr. Trumps Republican allies to block  electors from swing states and formally sealed Mr. Bidens victory at  3:41 a.m. Thursday with Mr. Pence presiding in his role as president of  the Senate.

Mr.  Trumps Twitter account was suspended for part of the day on Thursday  before being restored, temporarily depriving him of that platform. But  Facebook and Instagram barred him from their sites for the remainder of  his presidency.

Behind the scenes, Mr.  Trump railed about Mr. Pence, who refused to use his position presiding  over the electoral count to block it despite the presidents repeated  demands.

The  vice president, who for four years had remained loyal to Mr. Trump to  the point of obsequiousness, was angry in return at the presidents  public lashing. Senator James M. Inhofe, Republican of Oklahoma, told The Tulsa World that Mr. Pence privately expressed a sense of betrayal by Mr. Trump after all the things Ive done for him.

Even  when the vice president had to be evacuated during the siege on  Wednesday, the president never checked with him personally to make sure  he was OK. The Secret Service agents wanted the vice president to leave  the building, but he refused and sheltered in the basement, according to  two officials. Congressional leaders were whisked to Fort McNair for  their safety, but the vice president later urged them to finish the  count at the Capitol.
On Thursday, Mr.  Pence did not go to the White House complex, instead working out of the  vice-presidential residence, according to administration officials.

He  was not the only one feeling betrayed by the president. In the White  House, aides were exasperated and despondent, convinced that Mr. Trump  had effectively nullified four years of work and ensured that his  presidency would be defined in history by the image of him sending a mob  to the Capitol in an assault on democracy.

Ms.  Chao stepped down a day after her husband, Senator Mitch McConnell of  Kentucky, the Republican leader, forcefully repudiated Mr. Trumps  effort to overturn the election. Yesterday, our country experienced a  traumatic and entirely avoidable event as supporters of the president  stormed the Capitol building following a rally he addressed, she wrote  in her resignation letter. As Im sure is the case with many of you, it  has deeply troubled me in a way that I simply cannot set aside.

In  her own letter, Ms. DeVos laid the responsibility for the mayhem  directly at Mr. Trumps feet. There is no mistaking the impact your  rhetoric had on the situation, and it is the inflection point for me, she wrote, just a couple weeks after Mr. Trump pardoned four security contractors convicted of war crimes in Iraq committed while working for her brother, Erik Prince.

In addition to three White House aides who resigned on Wednesday, others stepping down  included Matthew Pottinger, the deputy national security adviser; Tyler  Goodspeed, the acting chairman of the White House Council of Economic  Advisers; and Mick Mulvaney, the former acting White House chief of  staff, who has been serving as a special envoy to Northern Ireland.

Also leaving were two other National Security Council aides as well as officials at the Justice and Commerce  Departments. Gabriel Noronha, a Trump appointee who worked on Iran  issues at the State Department, was fired after tweeting that the  president was entirely unfit to remain in office.

The  events of yesterday made my position no longer tenable, Mr. Goodspeed  said in a brief interview. On CNBC, Mr. Mulvaney said, I cant stay  here, not after yesterday.

Mr.  Mulvaney went further, suggesting Mr. Trump had become increasingly  unhinged in recent months. Clearly he is not the same as he was eight  months ago and certainly the people advising him are not the same as  they were eight months ago and that leads to a dangerous sort of  combination, as you saw yesterday, he said.

Former  Attorney General William P. Barr, perhaps the presidents most  important defender until stepping down last month after a falling out,  denounced Mr. Trump. In a statement to The Associated Press, Mr. Barr  said that the presidents actions were a betrayal of his office and  supporters and that orchestrating a mob to pressure Congress is  inexcusable.

Even one of Mr. Trumps  lawyers in his bid to reverse the election results in Pennsylvania,  Jerome M. Marcus, broke with him on Thursday, filing a motion  withdrawing because the client has used the lawyers services to  perpetrate a crime and the client insists upon taking action that the  lawyer considers repugnant and with which the lawyer has a fundamental  disagreement.

But concern about the  exodus grew among some officials, who feared what Mr. Trump could do  without anyone around him and worried about destabilizing the United  States in a dangerous world. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo; Robert C.  OBrien, the national security adviser; and John Ratcliffe, the director  of national intelligence, among others, were urged to stay. Mr.  Cipollone received calls from senators and cabinet members urging him to  remain.

I  understand the high emotions here, former Secretary of State  Condoleezza Rice said in an interview, but I hope that the national  security team will stay in place because its important to send a signal  to our adversaries that the United States is prepared and functioning  and they shouldnt try to take advantage at this time.

In  the weeks since the election, Mr. Trump has shrunk his circle, shutting  out those who told him to concede and favoring those telling him what  he wanted to hear, that he was somehow cheated of the presidency. As  supporters stormed into the Capitol on Wednesday, Mr. Trump was  initially pleased, officials said, and disregarded aides pleading with  him to intercede.

Unable to get  through to him, Mark Meadows, his chief of staff, sought help from  Ivanka Trump. Former Gov. Chris Christie of New Jersey, a longtime  friend who has publicly criticized his efforts to invalidate the  election results, tried to call Mr. Trump during the violence, but could  not get through to him.

The video  that Mr. Trump eventually released on Wednesday justified the anger of  the rioters even as he told them it was time to go home. Rather than  condemn their action, he embraced them. We love you, he said. Youre  very special.

Mr. Christie said he  believed that Mr. Trump deliberately encouraged the crowd to march on  the Capitol as a way to put pressure on Mr. Pence to reject the election  results during the congressional count.

Unfortunately,  I think what the president showed yesterday is he believes hes more  important than the system, bigger than the office, Mr. Christie told  the radio show host Brian Kilmeade. And I think hes going to learn  that that was a very, very big miscalculation.


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/07/u...signation.html

----------


## raycarey

the possibility of impeachment is picking up steam.....sasse is more or less on board.  i don't know if they've got 67 votes to convict...but after wednesday, i suppose it's possible.



btw, there are too many fucking trump threads....and it's nearly impossible to keep track of what's happening in each thread.  can we just agree to make this thread the impeachment/25th thread because it stems from what happened at the capitol?

----------


## bsnub

> the possibility of impeachment is picking up steam....


I doubt that.

----------


## raycarey

> I doubt that.


you're probably right....could be wishful thinking on my part....and just yesterday i posted the same thing in reply to misskit.

but then i saw the sasse interview....he said what trump did was "wicked"

and there are loads of old school republicans who would love to stick the knife in trump on his way out the door....1) because they hate him, 2) because of what he's done to the reputation of the party, 3) and they definitely don't want him bringing his circus back to town in 2024.

we'll see.

 ::chitown::

----------


## misskit

I doubt it, either. As long as he can be kept in a straight jacket until the 21st, I’m good.

----------


## raycarey

a message needs to be sent...to trump, to the nation, and to the international community....again, probably wishful thinking, but i believe that they might go for it.




> Lack of time may be the only thing that saves President Trump from becoming the first U.S. president to be impeached a second time, Hill sources tell Axios.
> 
> 
> House Democrats have a caucus call at noon to discuss that very topic. Assistant House Speaker Katherine Clark (D-Mass.) told CNN that Democrats could bring articles of impeachment to the House floor as soon as "mid-next week" if Cabinet members do not invoke the 25th Amendment.


House Democrats moving toward second impeachment as Trump offers meek concession - Axios

----------


## raycarey

and say what you like about george conway and the shitty things he's done in his political life....but he's undeniably plugged into the republican caucus......and he thinks there's probably 67 votes.

----------


## misskit

Man with foot up on desk in Pelosi'''s office at Capitol arrested

----------


## misskit

*W. Va. GOP lawmaker charged after videoing himself rioting inside Capitol*



A West Virginia Republican legislator who recorded and then deleted a video of himself storming the U.S. Capitol with a mob has been charged in connection with Wednesday's riots.


Del. Derrick Evans, a Republican West Virginia state representative, was charged Friday, NBC News confirmed.


Despite coming under mounting pressure to resign, Evans has refused to do so.


Nearly 32,000 people signed a Change.org petition demanding that Evans step down.


Evans livestreamed a video on his Facebook page Wednesday afternoon outside the Capitol as rioters who support President Trump pushed against a police barricade.


"Bring the tear gas. We don't care," Evans is heard yelling. "We're taking this country back whether you like it or not. Today's a test run. We're taking this country back."


At another point, he's heard asking, "Where's the Proud Boys?" referring to the far-right, all-male, self-described group of "Western chauvinists."

W. Va. GOP lawmaker charged after videoing himself rioting inside Capitol

----------


## Troy

^ Trump should be told to resign or face charges of conspiracy. The kid has to go in order for the USA to restore its place in the world.

----------


## PlanK



----------


## misskit

I would like to see if any of these people who were in the capitol are Antifa as all the trumpsters are claiming. All you trump trolls tell me when I get to some Antifa rioters.

*2 Northwest Suburban Men Among Dozens Arrested After Storming U.S. Capitol

*

United States Capitol Police said Bradley Rukstales, of Inverness, was arrested for unlawful entry. Capitol Police have reported at least 14 arrests from the assault on the Capitol so far.

Online campaign contributions show he has donated more than $2,800 to Republican causes – including $12,000 to President Donald Trump through various committees.


David Fitzgerald from Roselle was also arrested during the chaos in D.C. He posted several times to Facebook Wednesday.

2 Northwest Suburban Men Among Dozens Arrested After Storming U.S. Capitol – CBS Chicago

----------


## misskit

Josiah Colt, Capitol Rioter Pictured Hanging from Senate Balcony, Begs Forgiveness



Josiah Colt, Capitol Rioter Pictured Hanging from Senate Balcony, Begs Forgiveness

----------


## misskit

Rick Saccone resigns from Saint Vincent faculty in wake of Capitol trip



Saccone, a Republican who ran a failed campaign against Rep. Conor Lamb for a congressional seat in 2018, said he didn’t mean for the comment about “storming the capitol” to be taken literally. He said he went to Washington with a group of area residents to peacefully “let Congress know we have some grievances about the way the (presidential) election was handled.”


One of Saccone’s posts showed a photo of him with Pennsylvania Sen. Doug Mastriano, R-Adams. That led to calls for Mastriano’s resignation on Thursday.

https://triblive.com/local/westmorel...rip-draw-flak/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> said he didn’t mean for the comment about “storming the capitol” to be taken literally


Ah fucking hell here we go, the baldy orange loser defence.

"I was only joking"
"I was being sarcastic"

etc. etc.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Ah fucking hell here we go, the baldy orange loser defence.
> 
> "I was only joking"
> "I was being sarcastic"
> 
> etc. etc.


An the judge will say  "_ Inosend_"  and as Saccone starts to leave, the judge will say "_ nahh , I was joking, you going to jail, say Hello to Bubba , your cell mate and boyfriend_"

----------


## misskit

I read somewhere this morning that it matters not that they erase their social media and deny they were in DC, their telephones have been tracked already.  :rofl:

----------


## misskit

Sorry, couldn’t help myself.*

No, the infamous Capitol podium thief was not a BLM activist*

The man in question is actually a pro-Trump, anti-BLM activist from Florida.

Secondly, it appears the man has already been identified and is a long-time Trump supporter out of Florida.


As reported by the Bradeton Herald, the man in question is 36-year-old Adam Johnson.

No, The Infamous Podium Thief Was Not A BLM Activist

----------


## bsnub

Let them all burn. 

Just an observation. Is something wrong here...




> Posts                              59                                         deeks     Posts                              19 Backspin     Posts                              18 misskit     Posts                              18 bsnub     Posts                              18 harrybarracuda     Posts                              16 Cujo     Posts                              13 AntRobertson     Posts                              10 raycarey     Posts                              9 tomcat     Posts                              8 JPPR2


Something is out of sorts.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Deeky-poo had a meltdown of sorts.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Deeky-poo had a meltdown of sorts.


Seems like he had the mother of all meltdowns. Like Chernobyl scale.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Just an observation. Is something wrong here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     Posts                              59                                         deeks     Posts                              19 Backspin     Posts                              18 misskit     Posts                              18 bsnub     Posts                              18 harrybarracuda     Posts                              16 Cujo     Posts                              13 AntRobertson     Posts                              10 raycarey     Posts                              9 tomcat     Posts                              8 JPPR2 
> 
> 
> Something is out of sorts.



Damm, another list I didn't make!

Re *deeks* ... 1 beer = 1 post

----------


## panama hat

deeks and Skidmark together 78 posts . . . Skidmark in his element defending right-wing actions and deeks just  . . . well . . . 



In the video where Trump tells his supporters to walk down to Congress and he'll be there with them.  

Guess who wasn't there with them.

That's so typical of people, like him - using stooges for their deeds

----------


## Saint Willy

> Bro, Im in Thailand ok, don't know but 1 person from my childhood that lives in the USA. I'm not upset, but had Blue Cattle dog pups and found that "lessons are learned not taught"



Youve had Blue Cattle dog pups?

You can call them Australian Cattle dogs or Blue Heelers but not Blue Cattle

----------


## Saint Willy

> convinced that his perceived enemies will use the levers of law enforcement to target him after he leaves office.


not just his enemies

----------


## David48atTD

Q/  Can Donald pardon the capitol invaders before trial?

A/  He *absolutely can*. In fact it's exactly the kind of thing he could issue a *pre-emptive pardon for*, before authorities finish arresting and charging those involved.



Are Trumps balls big enough?

----------


## elche

> In the video where Trump tells his supporters to walk down to Congress and he'll be there with them.


After telling his stooges to march to the Capitol, Trump and his criminal associates decamped and disappeared, leaving them to an uncertain fate, a fate that could have turned into a nightmare, if it were not for the color of their skin.

----------


## misskit

What a surprise!  :mid: 
*

FBI: No evidence antifa involved in Capitol riot
*
No evidence has been found that members of the left-wing antifa movement were involved in this week’s storming of the Capitol building, the FBI said Friday, contradicting a narrative pushed by some Trump allies.

“We have no indication of that at this time,” Washington Field Office assistant director Steven D'Antuono said during a briefing when asked about any potential involvement of antifa.

The term is used to refer to the loosely connected network of far-left activists who say they are fighting against what they perceive as fascism.

Acting U.S. Attorney for the District of Columbia Michael Sherwin separately said Thursday that investigators had not seen evidence of antifa presence.

Several figures on the right have attempted to pin fault for the mob that broke into the Capitol Wednesday on antifa.

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) on Wednesday claimed that left-wing agitators had disguised themselves as Trump supporters, citing a Washington Times story with false claims that was later retracted.

Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) also suggested on Twitter that the riot had “all the hallmarks of antifa provocation,” while Fox News host Laura Ingraham gave air to the baseless conspiracy on television.

Blaming antifa for apparent instances of right-wing violence, and claiming such members are creating “false flags,” has become a popular deflection for some conservative allies of the president.

Among those who have been identified from the Capitol riots are white nationalist and “QAnon Shaman” Jason Tankersley and Nick Ochs, founder of the Hawaii chapter for the far-right group Proud Boys, among others.



FBI: No evidence antifa involved in Capitol riot | TheHill

----------


## panama hat

> Josiah Colt, Capitol Rioter Pictured Hanging from Senate Balcony, Begs Forgiveness
> 
> 
> 
> Josiah Colt, Capitol Rioter Pictured Hanging from Senate Balcony, Begs Forgiveness



And this is exactly what all the inbred, chickenshit bigmouths are all about.  We have several of them here, fishlocker being one, who go on about "I've got a gun" as an reaction to change and the 'Gummint'.

So, how many of these morons think it's ok to do this and are then aghast when they lose their job?  The perpetual victims. 

Forgiveness?  Fuck 'em.  Jail.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Forgiveness? Fuck 'em. Jail.


Agreed. A slap on the wrist will not deter.

----------


## Saint Willy

A real estate broker from Frisco, Texas flew on a private jet to Washington, DC, along with friends to “storm the Capitol” on Wednesday.
Jenna Ryan, who is also a radio host, posted a photo on Facebook standing next to four people in front of the private jet at US Trinity Aviation in Denton, Texas.
The caption of the now-deleted post read “Here we go!!! #stopthesteal #dfwpatriots #PatriotParty #MarchForTrump”, the _New York Post reported._
_

_Texas woman took private jet to Trump rally in Washington DC

----------


## PlanK

> Deeky-poo had a meltdown of sorts.


Tis the nature of snowflakes.  When there's a bunch of them all munted together they can be an annoyance but at the first sign of heat they melt away.





> No, the infamous Capitol podium thief was not a BLM activist


Give him some credit.  He was only doing what he thought was right.

----------


## panama hat

> A slap on the wrist will not deter.


If anything it will embolden them





> Jenna Ryan


Please have her face on camera in the building . . . her next trip will be on public transport, the bus to jail

----------


## sabang

Schadenfreude-


*"Lawlessness and rioting - here or around the world - is always unacceptable," said Pompeo in a tweet* 


_Pompeo's remarks have so far received more than 16,700 comments on Weibo as of 3 pm Friday, with many Chinese web users scoffing at Pompeo and other US politicians, after they pointed their fingers at China's Hong Kong affairs, finally tasting the bitterness of violence and calamity that often falls under the cover of "freedom and democracy" in places overseas, at least so they claim.

"What a 'Washington Spring!' Pompeo, how do you like this long-awaited New Year's gift for the US?" a Weibo user commented under the translated post.

"Don't you appreciate such a 'beautiful sight?' Have you forgotten what you said about Hong Kong?" wrote another, drawing on House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's shameless support of the smashing and robbing of rioters in Hong Kong as a "beautiful sight."

At least five people have died in the stunning Capitol riot, including an "unarmed" female Trump supporter who was confirmed as "a veteran of the United States Air Force" deployed in Iraq, US media reported.

"What a poor American veteran!" a Chinese netizen commented. "She used to kill people for the US, but now the US killed her."

Instead of calling the Capitol rioters "freedom (or democracy) fighters" like US politicians have often done when witnessing similar scenes overseas, Pompeo condemned the behaviors of the rioters as "unacceptable" and "intolerable" in his tweets.

His double standards were taunted by Chinese Weibo users, who said it is more unacceptable and intolerable for the US to shoot "its own warriors of democracy and freedom."

"An unarmed, peace-loving American woman was brutally killed by the cops," a user said, imitating the familiar tone expressed by some US politicians. "This is a merciless trampling of the US police on democracy and freedom, and a merciless violation of American people's human rights."

"The US officials need an introspection; they need to think over what kind of government it is that has driven its people to this point," a user wrote, teasing that it's time for Pompeo to think about imposing sanctions on the US itself.

More netizens jeered the chaos as karma. "Congratulations to Pompeo and the US, you've finally achieved the 'democracy' that you have been advocating for abroad," one wrote on Weibo on Friday.

_Chinese netizens mock Pompeo's Capitol Riot tweets, say his 'long-awaited Washington Spring' has finally come - Global Times


Ain't payback Hell?  ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> Ain't payback Hell?


Add to that criticism levelled at Guayana . . . 


The halcyon days of American holier-than-thou moral high-ground posturing are over (though China shouldn't talk as they are far, far worse than anything the US could dish out internally)

----------


## elche

*Feds say police found a pickup truck full of bombs and guns near Capitol insurrection as wide-ranging investigation unfurls*https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/politics/us-capitol-riots-arrest-pelosi-desk/index.html

----------


## elche

These terrorists have been emboldened after Wednesday's violence. And who wouldn't be, after 4 years of support and encouragement from the villain himself and the security disaster on Wednesday?  They're calling for more violence ahead of inauguration day. Police should be given orders to shoot them on sight.


https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/us/on...nvs/index.html

----------


## raycarey

my understanding is that if trump were to be impeached and convicted, he would no longer be eligible for:

$207,000 yearly pension
$1,000,000 yearly travel allowance
lifetime secret service protection
right to run for president in the future


do it.

----------


## Klondyke

> Feds say police found a pickup truck full of bombs and guns near Capitol


What they did not mention (but it surely will come later) that a business card of Trump's Towers was found under the seat...

----------


## elche

> What they did not mention (but it surely will come later) that a business card of Trump's Towers was found under the seat...


Because you get your "news" from Qanon and YouTube videos.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Backspin

> What they did not mention (but it surely will come later) that a business card of Trump's Towers was found under the seat...


yep. Just like the passports found on 9/11. And the Salisbury assassins who flew Aeroflot direct from Moscow.

----------


## Backspin

> A real estate broker from Frisco, Texas flew on a private jet to Washington, DC, along with friends to storm the Capitol on Wednesday.
> Jenna Ryan, who is also a radio host, posted a photo on Facebook standing next to four people in front of the private jet


Its a turboprop. Not a jet.

----------


## panama hat

> yep. Just like the passports found on 9/11. And the Salisbury assassins who flew Aeroflot direct from Moscow.


Exactly the same yet completely different.







> Its a turboprop. Not a jet.


And both are way above your head . . . whooooosh . . . that's you completely missing the point

----------


## lom

> Its a turboprop. Not a jet.


That makes a huge difference, doesn't it? 
If the reporter lies about the planes engines then one can suspect that they also lied about the trip taking place..

----------


## AntRobertson

I'm sure it has already been posted but Trump and a bunch of his alt-accounts and enablers have been banned from Twitter

----------


## AntRobertson

> _Lack of time may be the only thing that saves President Trump from becoming the first U.S. president to be impeached a second time, Hill sources tell Axios._


The GOP installed a justice on the SCOTUS 8 days before an election and are now saying there's not enough time to impeach 12 days before inauguration

----------


## raycarey

apparently mcconnell is going to slow roll any impeachment trial until january 20th or 21st.....therefore being on biden's and schumer's watch.

dick.

----------


## Storekeeper

This retired LT Colonel needs to be recalled to active duty, demoted and loss of pension:

An Air Force Combat Veteran Breached the Senate and Descended on Nancy Pelosi’s Office Suite | The New Yorker

----------


## David48atTD

> This retired LT Colonel needs to be recalled to active duty, demoted and loss of pension:
> 
> An Air Force Combat Veteran Breached the Senate and Descended on Nancy Pelosis Office Suite | The New Yorker


If you can't see the article ^ ...


The retired Air Force officer Larry Rendall Brock, Jr., wearing a combat helmet, in the Senate chamber.Photograph by Win McNamee / Getty


As insurrectionists stormed the U.S. Capitol this week, a few figures  stood out. 

One man, clad in a combat helmet, body armor, and other  tactical gear, was among the group that made it to the inner reaches of  the building. 
Carrying zip-tie handcuffs, he was captured in photographs  and videos on the Senate floor and with a group that descended on  Speaker Nancy Pelosis office suite. 

In a video shot by ITV News, he is  seen standing against a wall adjacent to Pelosis office, his face  covered by a bandana. At another point, he appears to exit the suite,  face exposed, pushing his way through the crowds of demonstrators.

The retired Air Force officer Larry Rendall Brock, Jr., wearing a combat helmet, in the Senate chamber.

----------


## raycarey

i did not know this....




> *Trump can still be impeached as an ex-president.
> 
> *
> History gives little guide on the question of whether a president can be impeached once he leaves office, and House lawyers were racing to understand the legal and constitutional issues.
> 
> 
> There is precedent for doing so in the case of other high government officers. In 1876, the House impeached President Ulysses S. Grant’s war secretary for graft, even after he resigned from his post. The Senate at the time considered whether it still had jurisdiction to hear the case of a former official, and determined that it did. Ultimately, the secretary was acquitted.
> 
> 
> ...


How to Impeach a President in 12 Days: Here’s What It Would Take - The New York Times

----------


## OhOh

Why has social media only blocked goldilocks? Do not other federal,  state and city government officials/"politicians" also post their  suggestive rants on the same sites daily?

----------


## David48atTD

> How to Impeach a President in 12 Days: Here’s What It Would Take - The New York Times


That would be great ... good find Ray.

----------


## nidhogg

The fact that a few of the protestors have been photographed with bundles of plastic handcuffs would seem quite ominous to be honest.

----------


## raycarey

> The fact that a few of the protestors have been photographed with bundles of plastic handcuffs would seem quite ominous to be honest.


some of them are saying that they "found them on the floor".

and i take issue with this categorization...they were not protesters.

they are insurrectionists...who attempted to overthrow the duly elected government of the united states.



IMO their leaders/organizers should either be exiled or executed if found guilty in a court of law.



edited to add.....why haven't we heard anything from roger stone this week?

----------


## David48atTD

> IMO their leaders/organizers should either be exiled or executed if found guilty in a court of law.


_exiled_ ... to what country?

_executed_  :Crucified:  ... I understand the contempt, but a bit harsh?

----------


## raycarey

further....

insurgents outside the US capitol chanting "hang mike pence" while the vice president was inside carrying out his constitutional duties.





and in case anyone hasn't seen it, a gallows was erected outside the capitol...

----------


## Cujo

Traitors used to be taken out the back and shot.

----------


## Klondyke

> Traitors used to be taken out the back and shot.


That's why some Repbl. senators changed democratically and flexibly their mind, seeing that they made a mistake being misled by their charismatic leader... 

(isn't it better to be with the winning side?)

----------


## nidhogg

> and i take issue with this categorization...they were not protesters.
> 
> they are insurrectionists...who attempted to overthrow the duly elected government of the united states.



I can take the correction, albeit that I have to note it was a pretty piss poor insurrection, whereby the plan seems to be we will storm the building, then mill around taking selfies.

----------


## raycarey

> t was a pretty piss poor insurrection, whereby the plan seems to be we will storm the building, then mill around taking selfies.


for many of them, i imagine it was not dissimilar to the proverbial dog that caught the car. 

but the plotters and organizers planned for a lot (if not all) of this to play out exactly as it did.

----------


## David48atTD

> but the plotters and organizer planned for a lot (if not all) of this to play out exactly as it did.


So *Ray*, should they be "_be exiled or executed_" ...  :Firedevil:

----------


## raycarey

> At least one Republican, Senator Lisa Murkowski, Republican of Alaska, followed Ms. Pelosi’s lead and told The Anchorage Daily News that she was *considering leaving the Republican Party altogether because of Mr. Trump.*
> 
> 
> “I want him out,” she said. “He has caused enough damage.”


Democrats Ready Impeachment Charge Against Trump for Inciting Capitol Mob - The New York Times

 ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

Just seen a brilliant vid on Twitter perfectly summing up these entitled assholes:

https://twitter.com/i/status/1347336476451872769

...annnnnd it won't post.

----------


## sabang

Nice photo actually.

----------


## bsnub

> Just seen a brilliant vid on Twitter perfectly summing up these entitled assholes:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1347336476451872769


That was good, and he has another one on his page...

https://twitter.com/Jon_R_Ferguson/s...97455916326915

----------


## AntRobertson

From 6:45... Pretty prescient, he called it:

----------


## AntRobertson

> He would get his point across much better, if he would calm down and stop shouting and swearing .


I'm quite sure he would give zero fucks that you're reaching for the smelling salts & fainting couch and calling for decorum over his take on an attempted insurrection that left 5 people dead.

----------


## tomcat

> He would get his point across much better, if he would calm down and stop shouting and swearing .


....actually, his point was the shouting and swearing...

----------


## panama hat

> Just seen a brilliant vid on Twitter perfectly summing up these entitled assholes:


Excellent







> he could have said that in 10 seconds


 . . . as could all the inbred cretins who stormed the building.  Just stay at home and send a quietly reasoned 10 second clip outlining why you feel the majority of voters should not be represented.

I can just imagine your position had he been black . . . uppitty, right?!

----------


## misskit

A lot of distancing going on here.
*


Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging march to the Capitol
*

“At 1 p.m., we will march to the Capitol building and call on Congress to stop the steal,” said the voice on the recording, which was obtained by NBC News.

Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging march to the Capitol

----------


## S Landreth

I dont know if it has been said, but I believe most of the charges against these insurrectionists are federal charges.

They should wait till after Jan 20th to arrest these individuals.: Officials Announce Charges Against Capitol Insurrectionists | DCist

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why has social media only blocked goldilocks? Do not other federal,  state and city government officials/"politicians" also post their  suggestive rants on the same sites daily?


It's done on a case by case basis. There aren't 80 million people following the twatter account of some redneck mayor in Shitholesville, Kentucky.

----------


## cyrille

Well with the end of 2020 I'm no closer to understanding why anybody can't immediately ascertain that Trump is a Grade 'A' ****, and why BREXIT is an act of national idiocy.

For me Trump is the less worrying but most unfathomable of the two.

There's a profile here of the woman who was shot. 'Ashli Babbit was a devoted conspiracy theorist'. We've become inured to the existence of these raving nutters in the US. Then once in a while one has to stop and wonder 'How did they get there?'




> In interviews, members of Babbitts family have defended her political views, and her anger.
> 
> My sister was a normal Californian, her brother, Roger Witthoeft, told the New York Times. The issues she was mad about were the things all of us are mad about.
> 
> 
> Babbitt had served in the military for 14 years, Witthoeft said. If you feel like you gave the majority of your life to your country and youre not being listened to, that is a hard pill to swallow. Thats why she was upset.


How could anyone who has served in the US military think for one second that Trump was even on their side, let alone the answer to their problems?


'She was deep into it': Ashli Babbitt, killed in Capitol riot, was devoted conspiracy theorist | US Capitol breach | The Guardian

----------


## misskit

*Flags, signs and other items left behind in Capitol riot to be preserved as historical artifacts*

Flags, signs and other items left throughout the Capitol by rioters who stormed the building Wednesday will be preserved as historical artifacts in the House and Senate collections and shared with national museums. 


According to The Washington Post, a spokesperson for the Committee on House Administration, which oversees the House curator and Architect of the Capitol, artifacts, including pro-insurrection stickers and flags, as well as Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s (D-Calif.) damaged nameplate, are being collected for preservation as part of an archive on Wednesday’s events. 


The spokesperson told the Post that seven pieces of historically significant art, including a marble statue of Thomas Jefferson and portraits of James Madison and John Quincy Adams, were covered in “corrosive gas agent residue,” and were being sent to the Smithsonian for assessment and restoration. 




“On the West Front, the teams identified graffiti on the building near the Inaugural Stands and two broken Olmsted light fixtures,” said a spokeswoman for the Architect of the Capitol in an email. “Statues, murals, historic benches and original shutters all suffered varying degrees of damage – primarily from pepper spray accretions and residue from tear gas and fire extinguishers – that will require cleaning and conservation.”


Frank Blazich, a curator from the National Museum of American History, also collected signs and other items left at the scene of the chaos, including a sign that read, “Off with their heads: Stop the steal.”


The Hill has reached out to the Architect of the Capitol for comment. 


Jane Campbell, president of the U.S. Capitol Historical Society, a nonprofit chartered by Congress to inspire “informed patriotism,” told the Post that while she was angered by Wednesday’s events, she hopes the preservation of items from the day will force people to remember what took place.


“As a historian I want everything preserved,” Campbell said. “I think the people who did the attack on the Capitol are insurrectionist, immoral and bad news all the way around ... but if they left stuff behind, it should be preserved and studied later. We have to look at, ‘What did we learn?’ ”


The events Wednesday saw a group of pro-Trump rioters storm through the halls of the Capitol, breaking through windows and doors and ransacking offices throughout the historic building. 


In addition to the items left and the artifacts damaged, laptops were reported missing from the offices of Pelosi, Sen. Jeff Merkley (D-Ore.) and others. A Florida man photographed carrying the Speaker’s lectern was also arrested this week. 


Five people died amid Wednesday’s chaos, including a woman who was shot by a Capitol Police officer and an officer who died after sustaining injuries while responding to the riot. Both fatalities are under investigation.

Flags, signs and other items left behind in Capitol riot to be preserved as historical artifacts | TheHill

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Then once in a while one has to stop and wonder 'How did they get there?'


No surprise at all. Why would there be any surprise that someone with conspiracy theory tendencies, would be manipulated by the Conspiracy Theorist in Chief?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

They just arrest the idiot that stole Pelosi's podium and and took a selfie . 
but i was watching the Stephen Colbert late show and was joking as to how easy these idiots made it for the police to find them. 
I could not stop laughing. 
Watch after minute 7
[COLOR=var(--paper-tooltip-text-color, white)]The Late Show with Stephen Colbert[/COLOR]

----------


## Topper

As an American, I'm still at the point I don't know what to say.....

The president, such as he is, announced a rally at a location where the White House would be a backdrop to his speech on the same day as Congress was ratifying the election results.  

He then told his supporters that they'd walk over to the Capitol Building and let Congress know what they think. 

Everyone was then "surprised" by what happened next.  

The police were well prepared for the BLM movement protest with an overwhelming show of force.  Why didn't the police have a clue that inviting a few thousand people to a rally to oppose people upholding the Constitution might lead to the Capitol being stormed?

Personally, I think it was all planned.....

----------


## Topper

trump will probably be facing criminal charges from the US government, the Iraqi and Iranian governments.   

I wonder which one will put him in a courtroom first.....

----------


## Backspin

> Traitors used to be taken out the back and shot.


The whole episode just shows that the US is at the same lever as an Eastern European failed state

----------


## TheMadBaron

> I wonder which one will put him in a courtroom first.....


I'm wondering if America can afford to let him come close to standing in any courtroom.

He won't have any interest in protecting the establishment after the 20th January. He _will_ have plenty of establishment "enemies" to attack (in revenge for slights and transgressions both real and imagined), the kind of knowledge which only a few trusted officials are ever supposed to be privy to, a fertile and demented imagination, and an angry rabble of Neanderthals hanging on his every word.

I think they'll probably just shoot him.

----------


## Backspin

> Just seen a brilliant vid on Twitter perfectly summing up these entitled assholes:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1347336476451872769
> 
> ...annnnnd it won't post.


And what is the majority white antifa and BLM left burning down police stations for ?

----------


## Backspin

> So *Ray*, should they be "_be exiled or executed_" ...


Raymond seems incapable of answering the question

----------


## helge

Don't know if this has been posted before:

Why the sad face from the demolished Trump fanatics ?

The US still,with Biden, have the most ultra- right- wing government in the western world.

----------


## bsnub

> The US still,with Biden, have the most ultra- right- wing government in the western world.


Did you forget about Hungary, Poland or Brazil?

----------


## bsnub

> And what is the majority white antifa and BLM left burning down police stations for ?


You fucking moron there is no comparison. Do you comprehend the English language? Look up treason, sedition and coup for starters. If BLM tried to do what your redneck buddies did in DC we would be looking at hundreds of dead.

----------


## helge

> Hungary, Poland or Brazil?


No

Not western world to me

Hungary and Poland are misfits in the EU nowadays

Brazil  :Smile:   Trumpish lite

----------


## bsnub

> Brazil Trumpish lite


Lite?

----------


## helge

What the fuck

I wrote 'light' in one thread and got laughed out

Now I used 'lite' and it's still not good enough for your petty cultural imperialistic self

MAKE UP YOUR FUCKKIN MIND

----------


## bsnub

:smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

Pro-Trump dark money groups organized the rally that led to deadly Capitol Hill riot


Pro-Trump protesters  storm into the U.S. Capitol during clashes with police, during a rally  to contest the certification of the 2020 U.S. presidential election  results by the U.S. Congress, in Washington, U.S, January 6, 2021.
Shannon Stapelton | REUTERS

*Key Points*

The  rally, officially known as the March to Save America, was largely  organized by a 501(c)(4) group known as Women for America First.Women  for America Firsts Facebook pages show they were calling on supporters  to be part of what they described as a caravan to Washington for the  event. 

Women for Trump were involved with setting up a backstage area, the permit says. 

According to video obtained by CNBC,  those backstage included the president, Donald Trump Jr., his  girlfriend and Trump campaign advisor Kimberly Guilfoyle, his brother  Eric Trump and White House chief of staff Mark Meadows. 

Many behind the  scenes were laughing and dancing before the festivities ensued.


Pro-Trump dark money groups organized the rally that led to deadly Capitol Hill riot

----------


## David48atTD

If  so, agents want to hear from you. They are conducting a massive effort  to track down and arrest the people who broke into the Capitol building  on Wednesday. They want everyone in the city, and across the US, to join  their crime-solving team.




*What's the situation so far?*

Five people died, including one Capitol Police officerSo far there have been at least 82 arrestsInvestigators in DC say they have received over 17,000 tips from the public on the riotersThe  FBI is offering a $50,000 (£37,000) reward for information leading to  the arrest of an individual who planted pipe bombs at Democratic and  Republican party headquarters 



Capitol riots: The hunt to identify and arrest the rioters - BBC News

----------


## David48atTD

Presidential historian Doris Kearns Goodwin and NBC News senior correspondent Harry Smith join TODAY to share their thoughts about how history will remember this moment following the riot on Capitol Hill.

----------


## David48atTD

FBI working to track down South Carolinians who committed Federal crimes during Capitol Hill riots



Some of the crimes listed are:

18 U.S.C. § 2385. Seditious Conspiracy. If two or more people  conspire by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law  of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any  property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof,  penalties are fines and twenty years imprisonment.18 U.S.C. §  1361. Destruction of Government Property. If the damage exceeds $100,  penalties are fines up to $250,000 and ten years imprisonment.18 U.S.C. § 111. Assaulting Federal Officers. Fines vary, 20 years imprisonment.18 U.S.C. § 351. Assault on Members of Congress. One year imprisonment.41 CFR 102-74.380. Creating a Hazard on Federal Property. Penalties vary.36 CFR 2.34 (and elsewhere). Disorderly Conduct. 90 days imprisonment, $300 fine. 

He says social media has already acted as a springboard for locating  these individuals. However, the Federal Bureau of Investigation is also  asking that people utilize their information form found here.

Access Restricted

----------


## panama hat

> According to video obtained by CNBC, those backstage included the president, Donald Trump Jr., his girlfriend and Trump campaign advisor Kimberly Guilfoyle, his brother Eric Trump and White House chief of staff Mark Meadows.


Sounds like a good start to prosecute

----------


## sabang

Surely must be some Chinese or Russian involvement? Not newsworthy otherwise.  ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

Why would you say that . . . with your usual 'edgy' popcorn emoji following?  How many threads do you see with Chinese and Russian 'involvement' content or are you sliding down the <insert name here> path?

----------


## sabang

Oh come on- we've already got Venezuelan Polling machines involved in the vast Conspiracy- now add a bit of PutinXi spice. Always works on the numpties.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Surely must be some Chinese or Russian involvement? Not newsworthy otherwise.


Don't think we actually need any at this point.

----------


## Klondyke

Isn't it true that the Capitol protection guard is (was) one of the best funded and equipped? So, quite surprised that such a mob could enter without much defence...

Perhaps, somebody could help them? But it would be a conspiration theory, won't be?

----------


## misskit

> Perhaps, somebody could help them? But it would be a conspiration theory, won't be?


Looks like a planning failure in the big picture but individually some capitol police may have let the protesters in. Also, there were state representatives in the crowd that used their badges for access. All being investigated now so stay tuned.


Congress Will Investigate Capitol Police Failures, Selfies

----------


## Neverna

Some were poorly trained from what I could see. I saw a video on the BBC showing a cop/security guard inside the building raising a baton and shouting at the intruders to "back up". An intruder took a step forward, the cop/guard turned and ran back 10 metres or so, only to repeat the same thing over and over again. Pointless. That said, they probably never expected to see intruders inside the building.

----------


## misskit

^ Saw that. He was one lone policeman against a mob and he couldn’t get any back up. Don’t know if he had a gun but if he only had that baton, he would’ve been overrun by the intruders anyway. I also read the Black cops inside the Capitol were taking abuse from the white crowd.

----------


## HuangLao

> Some were poorly trained from what I could see. I saw a video on the BBC showing a cop/security guard inside the building raising a baton and shouting at the intruders to "back up". An intruder took a step forward, the cop/guard turned and ran back 10 metres or so, only to repeat the same thing over and over again. Pointless. That said, they probably never expected to see intruders inside the building.



Aside from the ideal that the Capitol Security is well funded/trained [easily, could be questioned] - the bigger picture suggest that the immediate Capitol area was not secure nor prepared for the onslaught. 
They were obviously outnumbered 200-300 to 1......[DC Metro Police/Capitol Police] from the get go. 

The authorities were quite aware that this gathering would be taking place and planned weeks ago. Yet, didn't lift a finger to create odds in their favour....[perimeter infrastructure/number of law enforcement]

The conspicuous comparatives have been suggested: if this major protest/riot mass was made up of....let's say, a BLM surge, almost guaranteed that their would've been an overwhelming response from the same authorities - example: witness how these things were carried out last summer. 

Adding to the complexity and hypocrisy - no official questions/challenging has been cast by the media, assorted pundits and the collective of phony politicians. 
Lay fault to where it belongs instead of creating misdirection. 

The bottom line - they weren't prepared and preferred not to be.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Aside from the ideal that the Capitol Security is well funded/trained [easily, could be questioned] - the bigger picture suggest that the immediate Capitol area was not secure nor prepared for the onslaught. 
> They were obviously outnumbered 200-300 to 1......[DC Metro Police/Capitol Police] from the get go. 
> 
> The authorities were quite aware that this gathering would be taking place and planned weeks ago. Yet, didn't lift a finger to create odds in their favour....[perimeter infrastructure/number of law enforcement]
> 
> The conspicuous comparatives have been suggested: if this major protest/riot mass was made up of....let's say, a BLM surge, almost guaranteed that their would've been an overwhelming response from the same authorities - example: witness how these things were carried out last summer. 
> 
> Adding to the complexity and hypocrisy - no official questions/challenging has been cast by the media, assorted pundits and the collective of phony politicians. 
> Lay fault to where it belongs instead of creating misdirection. 
> ...


There is a lot about this to come out.
Remember , it was not long ago that career officials in the pentagon were fired by trump and replaced by yes men, and then when it is time to deploy the National guard, or allow the national guard from Maryland to assist, it took them hours to react while trump's troops were overrunning the  capital. 
Does anyone see anything suspicious there?

----------


## raycarey

> would love to know how many off duty cops and current/former military were at the capitol attempting to overthrow the US government. yes, i'm saying there's a 5th column inside the US military and police force.


i've been reading/hearing a lot of bizarre details about the lack of preparedness beforehand by the capitol police and also the delayed national guard response during the insurrection.

i'm not conspiratorial minded...but IMO something about this stinks.

----------


## Topper

> The bottom line - they weren't prepared and preferred not to be.


I personally disagree.  I think it was a carefully planned event.  

*Top's conspiracy theory
*
Let's set up the scene....

The "President" decided to have a rally called "Save America" on coincidentally the same day as Congress was certifying his ouster from the presidency. Thousands of rabid trump supporters were expected to attend to "Save America".

How in God's name could anyone not predict the outcome?  A month ago when he announced the "rally", I guess then it would be an attempt to prevent Congress from fulfilling its obligation in certifying voting results.

Along the way, fuckwits like Cruz and Hawkley came along saying "We must protest the votes from the states that trump thinks stole the election." even though there was no Constitutional way to do this in a way to change anything.

This raised the temperature of the trumpettes....which should have raised the concerns of the various security services.

Then trump gets on stage, tells his insurrection mob to go down the street and let the politicians know what the mob thinks.

I watched the speech live, even I, a complete fuckwit myself, guessed the outcome then.

Why didn't the 5 alarm security alert go out then and why weren't the security forces better prepared beforehand?

*Someone didn't want them to be.  It's simple.

*Who would benefit?

1. Trump - Yes, he's the obvious person that worked behind the scenes to ensure his "people" would see little resistance to his attempted insurrection.  Even if he had forced Congress to act under literal gunpoint, I doubt that any other branches of government would have supported his action.

2. Nancy Pelosi - Who had the most to gain by having trump supporters attempt insurrection?  Nancy and the Dems.  By allowing what happened, Pelosi has certainly destroyed trump and caused very serious to his supporters in particular, and the Repubs in general.  

These are just my conspiracy theories. I have no evidence for them, but surely the Capitol security forces didn't need a crystal ball to predict what would take place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Along the way, fuckwits like Cruz and Hawkley came along saying "We must protest the votes from the states that trump thinks stole the election." even though there was no Constitutional way to do this in a way to change anything.


You might want to check that.

----------


## Topper

> You might want to check that.


Ok, let me paraphrase here...

The fuckwits said, in order to suck cock to the trump supporter money base...

*We'll do whatever we can to fuck up the process so we can set up a commission to look into unverified claims of voter fraud because that's the Congress' role even though Congress doesn't have the authority to overturn the election so trump will give us a little pat on our heads.  After all, those silly states are too stupid to know how to hold elections!   "*

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ok, let me paraphrase here...
> 
> The fuckwits said, in order to suck cock to the trump supporter money base...
> 
> *We'll do whatever we can to fuck up the process so we can set up a commission to look into unverified claims of voter fraud because that's the Congress' role even though Congress doesn't have the authority to overturn the election so trump will give us a little pat on our heads.  After all, those silly states are too stupid to know how to hold elections!   "*


You still might want to check that.

There is a legal right to voice an objection and a legal right to vote to overturn each result and send it back to the state.

The fact that there was very little chance of this happening doesn't mean it wasn't legally possible.

----------


## Chico

> Surely must be some Chinese or Russian involvement? Not newsworthy otherwise.


You want Chinese Involvement here you go. :Smile: 

Gen. McInerny - We Got Pelosi's Laptop

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You want Chinese Involvement here you go.
> 
> Gen. McInerny - We Got Pelosi's Laptop


 :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> You want Chinese Involvement here you go.
> 
> Gen. McInerny - We Got Pelosi's Laptop


Who's more dense, chico or the braindead geriatric?   China, chico?   Five letters.  Try again.

----------


## misskit

^^Poor old guy is senile and doesn’t know it.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^^Poor old guy is senile and doesn’t know it.


That's the good thing about brain damage, you never know you have it. 

Good thing I don't have any LOL

----------


## tomcat

*Horned Capitol rioter is failed actor and QAnon conspiracy theorist who lives with his mother  report*

Kate Ng (Independent)

Sun, January 10, 2021, 9:19 PM GMT+7


Jake Angeli (Getty Images)

A Trump supporter who became known as the QAnon shaman after being pictured during riots at the US Capitol is reportedly a failed actor and conspiracy theorist described by his mothers neighbours as bizarre."

Jacob Angeli Chansley, 33, was charged with entering a restricted building or grounds without lawful authority, and with violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds after he participated in the mob that laid siege to the Capitol on Wednesday.

He was photographed wearing horns and carrying a spear while rioting in the Senate debating chamber and had painted his face with red, white and blue face paint.
According to the _Daily Mail_, Chansley has been living with his 56-year-old mother, Martha, since January 2019 after he was evicted from his apartment in Phoenix, Arizona, owing US$1,247 in rent arrears.

The newspaper reported that Chansley is unemployed, having failed to launch an acting career, and has been seen wandering through his mothers neighbourhood in Glendale dressed in the same costume he wore to the Capitol riots.

He also has a car bumper sticker with the word WQKE and the hashtags #AllAboutTheChildren and #TheGreatAwakening, which are references to the QAnon conspiracy theory movement that believes in the existence of a vast underground pedophile ring.

Chansley is a fixture at anti-lockdown rallies and has been seen at numerous pro-Trump demonstrations over the last year, including one in February where he was photographed holding a sign that read Q Sent Me.

In September, Chansley reportedly led a protest at Arrowhead Mall in Glendale, in which he claimed a spiral sign close to the bathrooms in the shopping centre was an FBI pedophile code.

His mother declined to comment on her sons actions, reported the _Daily Mail_.

One former high school classmate of Chansleys told the newspaper his behaviour was crazy stuff and that he had changed a lot since leaving school 15 years ago.
A profile on the film industry site Backstage shows Chansley previously sought acting work and lists one project in which he volunteered at a Theatre Camp for disadvantaged children in 2018.

He describes himself as a Voice Over and Acting Master, and claims to be "capable of performing over 30 different voices and numerous different accents.

Chansley was taken into custody on Saturday, a statement from the US Department of Justice confirmed.

----------


## misskit

​Poor little diddums.*


Rioter caught on video sobbing “they called me a terrorist” after being put on the no-fly list
*
https://twitter.com/DWUhlfelderLaw/s...99358161649666


https://www.rawstory.com/rioter-kicked-off-plane-nofly/

----------


## misskit

Two men carrying plastic restraints during Capitol riot charged by feds

(CNN)Federal authorities on Sunday arrested two men for their alleged roles in the US Capitol riot, according to a release.


Two law enforcement officials told CNN earlier that Eric G. Munchel was seen on January 6 in photos and videos that depicted him inside the US Capitol wearing paramilitary gear and carrying plastic restraints, an item in a holster on his right hip, and a cell phone mounted on his chest with the camera facing outward, ostensibly to record events that day.


Records from the Davidson County Sheriff's Office in Tennessee show Munchel is being held on behalf of federal authorities. Munchel was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds.

That information was later confirmed by officials in a release, which detailed the arrest of a second suspect.
Authorities also arrested Larry Rendell Brock of Texas. Brock was identified as one of the individuals who unlawfully entered the Capitol wearing a green helmet, green tactical vest with patches, black and camo jacket, and beige pants holding a white flex cuff, which is used by law enforcement to restrain and/or detain subjects, according to a release.

Brock was charged with one count of knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and one count of violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds.


https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/10/polit...iot/index.html




https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/10/polit...iot/index.html

----------


## AntRobertson

"Kneeling to protest police violence = disrespects the flag

Using the flag to beat a cop to death on the steps of the Capitol = patriot"

----------


## misskit

MAGA support for police turned out to be lie, didn’t it.

^ There is a video of that incident I am avoiding viewing.

----------


## AntRobertson

> MAGA support for police turned out to be lie, didn’t it.


Utterly. 'Blue Lives Matter!' was just used to try to silence the BLM movement.

----------


## Saint Willy

> ​Poor little diddums.*
> 
> 
> Rioter caught on video sobbing they called me a terrorist after being put on the no-fly list
> *
> https://twitter.com/DWUhlfelderLaw/s...99358161649666
> 
> 
> Trump rioter caught on video sobbing &#39;they called me a terrorist&#39; after being put on &#39;no-fly&#39; list - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism


My heart bleeds for him.

----------


## panama hat

> My heart bleeds for him.


They should have arrested him for causing public nuisance, disturbing the peace and being a Skidmark-Like-Arsehole

----------


## Storekeeper

> My heart bleeds for him.


Yeah, ... tots and pears.

----------


## Backspin

> My heart bleeds for him.


Well the right wing regime of the future will remember what this regime did to them.

BLM/Antifa will be the ones put on the terrorist lists

----------


## pickel

> Well the right wing regime of the future will remember what this regime did to them.


The current regime is right wing in the Presidency, right wing in the Senate, and right wing in the Supreme Court, so the right wing regime of the future can literally go fuck themselves.

----------


## Cujo

What I don't understand is why the cops inside the doorway didn't open fire into those terrorists beating down their colleague.

----------


## bsnub

> BLM/Antifa will be the ones put on the terrorist lists


Nope.

----------


## raycarey

insurrectionists laid siege to the US capitol four days ago, and there hasn't been a press conference from:

the president 
or 
the attorney general 
or 
the secretary of homeland security 
or 
the FBI director

every single one of these people should be taking questions and providing updates every 24 hours....at a minimum.

and to be clear, not only were the insurrectionists attempting to overthrow the duly elected govt. of the united states...their stated intent was to murder the vice president and the speaker of the house.


i know that the priority for this upcoming congress is the covid response and economic stimulus.....but they have to to hold hearings on this and release their finding before november 2022.

----------


## AntRobertson

How nuts is it to think that within less than a month another Trump supporter / domestic terrorist blew up a city block and the president tried to strong-arm an official into fraudulently changing votes.

----------


## fishlocker

Yea I'll put that on my no fly list.

----------


## panama hat

> Yea I'll put that on my no fly list.


You don't quite get how that works . . . but then you've got a gun, amiright!!!!

----------


## Latindancer

Good points from Ray

----------


## Klondyke

*WHEN TWO PEOPLE DO THE SAME THING...*

*Venezuela's ruling Socialists seize congress, defiant opposition re-elects Guaido*

CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuela’s socialist government installed a new head of Congress on Sunday after armed troops blocked opposition legislators from entering parliament, in a move condemned by dozens of nations as an assault on democracy.


Guaidó and his backers forced their way into the parliament in Caracas

Venezuela'''s ruling Socialists seize congress, defiant opposition re-elects Guaido | Reuters


*Vice President Mike Pence: "The people of Venezuela have risen up to restore freedom and democracy for their people. And now more than 20 nations around the world have joined the United States in recognizing President Juan Guido as the legitimate president."
*
https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1091833896700764160

----------


## fishlocker

Damn just tuned in again. Biden gets four beers and the trump is out. 
I know you hate me but I didn't mind Don

----------


## Cujo

> Damn just tuned in again. Biden gets four beers and the trump is out. 
> I know you hate me but I didn't mind Don


He's a traitor to your country.

----------


## nidhogg

And am I the only one who got a huge amount of satisfaction seeing Lindsey Graham getting harassed by Trumptards at the airport?

Play with fire and you are likely to get burnt......

----------


## bsnub

> And am I the only one who got a huge amount of satisfaction seeing Lindsey Graham getting harassed by Trumptards at the airport?


No you are not the only one.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I know you hate me but I didn't mind Don


Rate yourself, don't you.

----------


## raycarey

^^^
that was my initial reaction, but the truth is that it's disgraceful and dangerous.

speaking of which, i'm concerned about the safety of biden, harris, pence and their families on inauguration day.
and i hope biden only accepts secret service protection from the agents who protected him in the past.

----------


## Stumpy

> I know you hate me but I didn't mind Don


Well laughingly, that doesn't surprise me in the least. Ever Catfish noodle Fish?   :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> ^^^
> that was my initial reaction, but the truth is that it's disgraceful and dangerous.
> 
> .


I understand your point.  But the phrase "you reap what you sow" comes to mind.  "disgraceful and dangerous" exactly describes Grahams behaviour over the last year.

----------


## raycarey

and i agree with the point you're making.  he's among the slimiest of opportunistic politicians to come along in quite a while.  all he cares about is access and proximity to power.

mccain was supposedly his best friend and mentor....and as soon as mccain dies, he's playing golf with trump every week....despite the fact that trump shit all over mccain.

just watch...he'll try and be best buddies with biden in a few months.

----------


## sabang

Or be Outed.

----------


## raycarey

> Or be Outed.


we're way off topic, but.......i have to think if that was going to happen, it would have happened by now.

----------


## tomcat

> Or be Outed.


..my twitter feed suggests he's already been outed...by a certain group of rent boys in Charleston...

----------


## sabang

It's an open secret, has been for many years. But until it is allowed to 'reach' the MSM, it doesn't reach Mr & Mrs Mainstreet.
It's not that he's queer btw, it's that he's a total hypocrite- what with his 'christian values' and opposition to womens choice.

----------


## misskit

*'Get off the plane': Passengers shout down Trump rioters as they're thrown off flight home*


One man was filmed having a fit in the airport after he found out he was put on the "no-fly" list after the attack on the U.S. Capitol. The sobbing man shouted that they called him a "terrorist." He was comforted by a woman who said that she was thrown off of a Delta flight earlier.




The video of that woman being thrown off the flight is now also being revealed. She appears to rant about the First Amendment as she slowly makes her way down the aisle off the plane. She seems to be joined by another woman in a black sweater and a man in a grey shirt. The woman in the sweater attempts to argue with one of the other passengers about her "rights."


"Get off the plane. Get off the plane," a man can be heard saying. Other passengers then joined in, saying the phrase over and over again.

Another man made a comment about facing "what you did," saying they should "get out."

VIDEO&#39;Get off the plane&#39;: Passengers shout down Trump rioters as they&#39;re thrown off flight home - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism

----------


## misskit

Nary an Antifa infiltrator in the lot.


Records show fervent Trump fans fueled US Capitol takeover

WASHINGTON (AP) — They came from across America, summoned by President Donald Trump to march on Washington in support of his false claim that the November election was stolen and to stop the congressional certification of Democrat Joe Biden as the victor.


“Big protest in D.C. on January 6th,” Trump tweeted a week before Christmas. “Be there, will be wild!”


The insurrectionist mob that showed up at the president’s behest and stormed the U.S. Capitol was overwhelmingly made up of longtime Trump supporters, including Republican Party officials, GOP political donors, far-right militants, white supremacists, members of the military and adherents of the QAnon myth that the government is secretly controlled by a cabal of Satan-worshiping pedophile cannibals. Records show that some were heavily armed and included convicted criminals, such as a Florida man recently released from prison for attempted murder.
The Associated Press reviewed social media posts, voter registrations, court files and other public records for more than 120 people either facing criminal charges related to the Jan. 6 unrest or who, going maskless amid the pandemic, were later identified through photographs and videos taken during the melee.


The evidence gives lie to claims by right-wing pundits and Republican officials such as Rep. Matt Gaetz, R-Fla., that the violence was perpetrated by left-wing antifa thugs rather than supporters of the president.


“If the reports are true,” Gaetz said on the House floor just hours after the attack, “some of the people who breached the Capitol today were not Trump supporters. They were masquerading as Trump supporters and, in fact, were members of the violent terrorist group antifa.”


Steven D’Antuono, the assistant director in charge of the FBI’s Washington field office, told reporters that investigators had seen “no indication” antifa activists were disguised as Trump supporters in Wednesday’s riot.


The AP found that many of the rioters had taken to social media after the November election to retweet and parrot false claims by Trump that the vote had been stolen in a vast international conspiracy. Several had openly threatened violence against Democrats and Republicans they considered insufficiently loyal to the president. During the riot, some livestreamed and posted photos of themselves at the Capitol. Afterwards, many bragged about what they had done.


As the mob smashed through doors and windows to invade the Capitol, a loud chant went up calling for the hanging of Vice President Mike Pence, the recent target of a Trump Twitter tirade for not subverting the Constitution and overturning the legitimate vote tally. Outside, a wooden scaffold had been erected on the National Mall, a rope noose dangling at the ready.


So far, at least 90 people have been arrested on charges ranging from misdemeanor curfew violations to felonies related to assaults on police officers, possessing illegal weapons and making death threats against House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif.


Among them was Lonnie Leroy Coffman, 70, an Alabama grandfather who drove to Washington to attend Trump’s “Save America Rally” in a red GMC Sierra pickup packed with an M4 assault rifle, multiple loaded magazines, three handguns and 11 Mason jars filled with homemade napalm, according to court filings.


The truck was found during a security sweep involving explosives-sniffing dogs after two pipe bombs were found and disarmed Wednesday near the national headquarters of the Republican and Democratic parties. Coffman was arrested that evening when he returned to the truck carrying a 9mm Smith & Wesson handgun and a .22-caliber derringer pistol in his pockets. Federal officials said Coffman is not suspected of planting the pipe bombs, though he was charged with having Molotov cocktails in the bed of his truck.


His grandson, Brandon Coffman, told the AP on Friday his grandfather was a Republican who had expressed admiration for Trump at holiday gatherings. He said he had no idea why Coffman would show up in the nation’s capital armed for civil war.


Also facing federal charges is Cleveland Grover Meredith Jr., a Georgia man who in the wake of the election had protested outside the home of Republican Gov. Brian Kemp, whom Trump had publicly blamed for his loss in the state. Meredith drove to Washington last week for the “Save America” rally but arrived late because of a problem with the lights on his trailer, according to court filings that include expletive-laden texts.


“Headed to DC with a (s—-) ton of 5.56 armor-piercing ammo,” he texted friends and relatives on Jan. 6, adding a purple devil emoji, according to court filings. The following day, he texted to the group: “Thinking about heading over to Pelosi (C——’s) speech and putting a bullet in her noggin on Live TV.” He once again added a purple devil emoji, and wrote he might hit her with his truck instead. “I’m gonna run that (C—-) Pelosi over while she chews on her gums. … Dead (B——) Walking. I predict that within 12 days, many in our country will die.”


Meredith, who is white, then texted a photo of himself in blackface. “I’m gonna walk around DC FKG with people by yelling ‘Allahu ak Bar’ randomly.”


A participant in the text exchange provided screenshots to the FBI, who tracked Meredith to a Holiday Inn a short walk from the Capitol. They found a compact Tavor X95 assault rifle, a 9mm Glock 19 handgun and about 100 rounds of ammunition, according to court filings. The agents also seized a stash of THC edibles and a vial of injectable testosterone.


Meredith is charged with transmitting a threat, as well as felony counts for possession of firearms and ammunition.


Michael Thomas Curzio was arrested in relation to the riots less than two years after he was released from a Florida prison in 2019 after serving an eight-year sentence for attempted murder. Court records from Florida show that he shot the boyfriend of his former girlfriend in a fight at her home.


Federal law enforcement officials vowed Friday to bring additional charges against those who carried out the attack on the Capitol, launching a nationwide manhunt for dozens of suspects identified from photographic evidence


The FBI has opened a murder probe into the death of Capitol Police Officer Brian D. Sicknick, who was hit in the head with a fire extinguisher, according to law enforcement officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the ongoing investigation publicly. He died at a hospital.


The Trump supporters who died in the riot were Kevin D. Greeson, 55, of Athens, Alabama; Benjamin Philips, 50, of Ringtown, Pennsylvania; Ashli Babbitt, 35, of San Diego; and Rosanne Boyland, 34, of Kennesaw, Georgia.


Boyland’s sister told the AP on Friday she was an adherent of the QAnon conspiracy theory that holds Trump is America’s savior. Her Facebook page featured photos and videos praising Trump and promoting fantasies, including one theory that a shadowy group was using the coronavirus to steal elections. Boyland’s final post on Twitter — a retweet of a post by White House social media director Dan Scavino — was a picture of thousands of people surrounding the Washington Monument on Wednesday.


“She would text me some things, and I would be like, ‘Let me fact-check that.’ And I’d sit there and I’d be like, ‘Well, I don’t think that’s actually right,’” Lonna Cave, Boyland’s sister, said. “We got in fights about it, arguments.”


The AP’s review found that QAnon beliefs were common among those who heeded Trump’s call to come to Washington.


Doug Jensen, 41, was arrested by the FBI on Friday in Des Moines, Iowa, after returning home from the riot. An AP photographer captured images of him confronting Capitol Police officers outside of the Senate chamber on Wednesday.


Jensen was wearing a black T-shirt emblazoned with a large Q and the phrase “Trust The Plan,” a reference to QAnon. Video posted online during the storming of the Capitol also appears to show Jensen, who is white, pursuing a Black police officer up an interior flight of stairs as a mob of people trails several steps behind. At several points, the officer says “get back,” but to no avail.


Jensen’s older brother, William Routh, told the AP on Saturday that Jensen believed that the person posting as Q was either Trump or someone very close to the president.


“I feel like he had a lot of influence from the internet that confused or obscured his views on certain things,” said Routh, of Clarksville, Arkansas, who described himself as a Republican Trump supporter. “When I talked to him, he thought that maybe this was Trump telling him what to do.”


Jensen’s employer, Forrest & Associate Masonry in Des Moines, announced Friday that he had been fired.


Tara Coleman, a 40-year-old mother who lives in Lancaster, Pennsylvania, was arrested at the Capitol for a curfew violation and for unlawful entry. On her Facebook page, Coleman re-posted articles supporting the QAnon beliefs about a “deep state” conspiracy to target children. The AP could not find a working phone number for Coleman and her attorney, Peter Cooper, did not respond to an email seeking comment.


And Jake Chansley, who calls himself the “QAnon Shaman” and has long been a fixture at Trump rallies, surrendered to the FBI field office in Phoenix on Saturday. News photos show him at the riot shirtless, with his face painted and wearing a fur hat with horns, carrying a U.S. flag attached to a wooden pole topped with a spear.


Chansley’s unusual headwear is visible in a Nov. 7 AP photo at a rally of Trump supporters protesting election results outside of the Maricopa County election center in Phoenix. In that photo, Chansley, who also has gone by the last name Angeli, held a sign that read, “HOLD THE LINE PATRIOTS GOD WINS.” He also expressed his support for the president in an interview with the AP that day.


The FBI identified Chansley by his distinctive tattoos, which include bricks circling his biceps in an apparent reference to Trump’s border wall. Chansley didn’t respond last week to messages seeking comment to one of his social media accounts.


There were also current and former members of the U.S. military in the crowd.


Army commanders at Fort Bragg in North Carolina are investigating Capt. Emily Rainey’s involvement in the Wednesday rally. The 30-year-old psychological operations officer told the AP she led 100 members of Moore County Citizens for Freedom who traveled to Washington to “stand against election fraud” and support Trump. She insisted she acted within Army regulations and that no one in her group entered the Capitol or broke the law.


“I was a private citizen and doing everything right and within my rights,” Rainey told the AP.


Retired Air Force Lt. Col. Larry Rendall Brock Jr. of Texas was charged in federal court on Sunday after he was identified in photos showing him standing in the well of the Senate, wearing a military-style helmet and body armor while holding a pair of zip-tie handcuffs.


The insurrectionist mob also included members of the neofascist group known as the Proud Boys, whom Trump urged to “stand back and stand by” when asked to condemn them by a moderator during a presidential debate in September.


Nicholas R. Ochs, 34, was arrested Saturday after returning home to Hawaii, where he is the founder of the local Proud Boys chapter. On Wednesday, Ochs posted a photo of himself on Twitter inside the Capitol, grinning broadly and smoking a cigarette. According to court filings, the FBI matched photos of Ochs taken during the riot to photos taken when Ochs campaigned unsuccessfully last year as the Republican nominee for a seat in the Hawaii statehouse.


Proud Boys leader Henry “Enrique” Tarrio was arrested Monday in Washington on weapons charges and ordered to stay out of the nation’s capital. Tarrio is accused of vandalizing a Black Lives Matter banner at a historic Black church last month.


Jay Robert Thaxton, 46, was arrested near the Capitol for curfew violations on Wednesday. A North Carolina man with the same name has also been linked to the Proud Boys. He told The Stanly News & Press in 2019 that he was a Proud Boys supporter but wouldn’t say if he was an official member of the group. Another North Carolina newspaper, The Jacksonville Daily News, published a photo of Thaxton wearing a “Make America Great Again” hat at a 2019 protest over the removal of Confederate statues.


A man who answered a telephone number associated with Thaxton hung up on an AP reporter. The recipient of a text message to the same number responded with an expletive.


Also arrested at the Capitol was William Arthur Leary, who owns a manufactured housing business in Utica, New York. In an interview Friday, Leary told the AP that he strongly believes the election was stolen from Trump and that he went to Washington to show his support.


Leary said he doesn’t trust information reported by the mainstream media and that one of his main sources of information was Infowars, the far-right conspiracy site run by Alex Jones. He denied he ever set foot in the Capitol and complained that he was held for more than 24 hours and had his cell phone seized.


“They treated us like animals,” he complained. “They took all our phones. I didn’t get to make a phone call to tell anybody where I was.”


Leary said he remembers seeing a woman, Kristina Malimon, 28, sobbing at the detention center because she had been separated and not allowed to translate for her mother, who primarily speaks Russian. Both women had been charged with curfew violation and unlawful entry. According to a video posted on her Instagram account, the younger Malimon says she was born in Moldova, where her family had faced persecution under the Soviet-era regime for their Christian beliefs.


Malimon, who traveled to D.C. from Portland, Oregon, is vice chairwoman of the Young Republicans of Oregon, according to the group’s website and is also listed as an “ambassador” for the pro-Trump group Turning Point USA. Her social media feeds are full of photos taken at Trump events, including the earlier “Million MAGA March” held in Washington last month. She also posted photos of herself posing with Donald Trump Jr. and Roger Stone, who was convicted of crimes including obstruction of justice and pardoned by Trump on Christmas Eve.


Media reports from Oregon quoted Malimon in August as the primary organizer of a Trump boat parade on the Willamette River, where big waves created by speeding boats flying Trump flags swamped and sank a smaller boat that was not participating, throwing a family into the water to be rescued by the sheriff’s department.


“Oregon, today you came out and showed your love and support for our wonderful President, Donald J. Trump thank you!” Kristina Malimon wrote on Facebook following the parade.


Malimon also served as a Republican poll watcher in Georgia and spoke at an event organized by the Trump campaign in December, claiming to have seen voting machines and tabulation computers in Savannah, Georgia, with suspiciously blinking green lights she interpreted as a sign they were being secretly controlled by outside hackers — a claim debunked as false by GOP election officials in the state.


A phone number listed for Kristina Malimon rang without being answered on Friday. At the address listed for her in southeast Portland on Friday night, her teenage brother answered the door as other family members, including young children, ran around.


The family spoke Russian to each other and the brother, Nick Malimon, translated. He said his sister was still in Washington but had called the family following her release from jail and didn’t seem upset about her arrest.


Others are facing consequences even beyond arrest.


A Texas sheriff announced Thursday that he had reported one of his lieutenants to the FBI after she posted photos of herself on social media with a crowd outside the Capitol. Bexar County Sheriff Javier Salazar said Lt. Roxanne Mathai, a 46-year-old jailer, had the right to attend the rally but he’s investigating whether she may have broken the law.


One of the posts Mathai shared was a photo that appeared to be taken Wednesday from among the mass of Trump supporters outside the Capitol, “Not gonna lie......aside from my kids, this was, indeed, the best day of my life. And it’s not over yet.”


A lawyer for Mathai, a mother and longtime San Antonio resident, said she attended the Trump rally but never entered the Capitol.


Attorney Hector Cortes said Mathai’s contract bars her from speaking directly with the press but that she welcomes an FBI investigation and that her actions were squarely within the bounds of the First Amendment.


Brad Rukstales, a Republican political donor and CEO of Cogensia, a Chicago-based data analytics firm, was arrested with a group of a half-dozen Trump supporters who clashed with officers Wednesday inside the Capitol. Campaign finance reports show Rukstales contributed more than $25,000 to Trump’s campaign and other GOP committees during to 2020 election cycle.


He told a local CBS news channel last week that he had entered the Capitol and apologized. He was fired Friday and did not respond to calls and emails seeking comment.


Derrick Evans, a Republican recently sworn in as a delegate to the West Virginia House, resigned Saturday following his arrest on two charges related to the Capitol riot. He had streamed video of himself charging into the building with the mob.


“They’re making an announcement now saying if Pence betrays us you better get your mind right because we’re storming the building,” Evans, 35, says in the video, as the door to the Capitol building is smashed and rioters rush through. “The door is cracked! … We’re in, we’re in! Derrick Evans is in the Capitol!”


On Saturday he issued a statement saying he regretted taking part.


“I take full responsibility for my actions, and deeply regret any hurt, pain or embarrassment I may have caused my family, friends, constituents and fellow West Virginians,” the statement said.


Records show fervent Trump fans fueled US Capitol takeover

----------


## misskit

Quite a few interesting reads this morning.

Capitol mob brought raging collection of grievances, disillusionment

Capitol assault a more sinister attack than first appeared

The unfolding of '&#39;'home-grown fascism'&#39;' in Capitol assault

----------


## bsnub

> Nary an Antifa infiltrator in the lot.


Of course there wasn't. They also proved that blue lives matter is a total fraud after they dragged and beat a cop on the steps of the capitol.

----------


## deeks

His and Pelosi's laptops? Rep. Clyburn suggests Capitol rioters may have had inside intel

----------


## misskit

^ May have. 



Did Lauren Boebert Help Rioters? GOP Rep Accused of Live-Tweeting Nancy Pelosi's Location

----------


## deeks

> ^ May have. 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Lauren Boebert Help Rioters? GOP Rep Accused of Live-Tweeting Nancy Pelosi's Location


"The Speaker has been removed from the Chambers"
"Elvis has left the building"
"Stage left"
Yes definitely directed to "Nancy"

----------


## fishlocker

That's it! From now on Im only voting for dark supremacists like Panamacrat!

----------


## raycarey

> their stated intent was to murder the vice president and the speaker of the house.


hyperbole?
exaggeration?

no.




> Also facing federal charges is Cleveland Grover Meredith Jr., a Georgia man who in the wake of the election had protested outside the home of Republican Gov. Brian Kemp, whom Trump had publicly blamed for his loss in the state. Meredith drove to Washington last week for the “Save America” rally but arrived late because of a problem with the lights on his trailer, according to court filings that include expletive-laden texts.
> 
> 
> “Headed to DC with a (s—-) ton of 5.56 armor-piercing ammo,” he texted friends and relatives on Jan. 6, adding a purple devil emoji, according to court filings. The following day, he texted to the group: “Thinking about heading over to Pelosi (C——’s) speech and putting a bullet in her noggin on Live TV.” He once again added a purple devil emoji, and wrote he might hit her with his truck instead. “I’m gonna run that (C—-) Pelosi over while she chews on her gums. … Dead (B——) Walking. I predict that within 12 days, many in our country will die.”
> 
> 
> A participant in the text exchange provided screenshots to the FBI, who tracked Meredith to a Holiday Inn a short walk from the Capitol. They found a compact Tavor X95 assault rifle, a 9mm Glock 19 handgun and about 100 rounds of ammunition, according to court filings.


Records show fervent Trump fans fueled US Capitol takeover

----------


## raycarey

> * would love to know how many off duty cops and current/former military were at the capitol attempting to overthrow the US government. yes, i'm saying there's a 5th column inside the US military and police force.






> i'm not conspiratorial minded...but IMO something about this stinks.






> Sen. Tammy Duckworth, an Illinois Democrat and Iraq War veteran, on Monday demanded the Pentagon investigate allegations that troops and military retirees played a role in the Jan. 6 storming of the U.S. Capitol by a pro-Trump mob.
> 
> 
> In a letter to acting Defense Secretary Chris Miller obtained by POLITICO, Duckworth asked the Pentagon to cooperate with federal agencies and the Capitol Police to investigate active-duty or retired service members who played a role in what she called a "coup attempt."


Duckworth demands Pentagon investigate if troops participated in Capitol &#39;coup attempt&#39; - POLITICO

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

"*Tennessee man accused of being 'zip tie guy' pictured at Capitol riot arrested in Nashville* "
Eric Munchel arrested: Reportedly 'zip tie guy' in Senate during riots

 Unless these guys walk around with handcuff ties on them all the time, don't tell me this thing was not premeditated.

----------


## deeks

> Duckworth demands Pentagon investigate if troops participated in Capitol &#39;coup attempt&#39; - POLITICO


So you have a feeling like (something is going on) "this doesn't seem right"?

----------


## deeks

> "*Tennessee man accused of being 'zip tie guy' pictured at Capitol riot arrested in Nashville* "
> Eric Munchel arrested: Reportedly 'zip tie guy' in Senate during riots
> 
>  Unless these guys walk around with handcuff ties on them all the time, don't tell me this thing was not premeditated.


You too!, something is not quite right,

----------


## elche

Incitement to Insurrection ... hang him high.  But first put him through some torture, the kind that he approves of ... water boarding.  I want to see the piglet squeal.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You too!, something is not quite right,


We have been telling you that for years. Go back on your meds and everything will be right again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's an open secret, has been for many years. But until it is allowed to 'reach' the MSM, it doesn't reach Mr & Mrs Mainstreet.
> It's not that he's queer btw, it's that he's a total hypocrite- what with his 'christian values' and opposition to womens choice.



As amusing as it is, there is a video on twatter of these limp-dicked wannabes giving out scaffold poles to the baying (or is it gaying?) mob, which of course claims that those doing it are antifa spies.

Of course it hasn't occurred to them that the first thing the left might want to do is to not help overturn the election that they won.

 ::chitown::

----------


## deeks

> Incitement to Insurrection ... hang him high.  But first put him through some torture, the kind that he approves of ... water boarding.


Yeah!!!!, the hundreds of em. So far cops have caught a couple of dozen, Wont be long now, 100% OF THEM ARE VIOLENT.

----------


## elche

> Yeah!!!!, the hundreds of em. So far cops have caught a couple of dozen, Wont be long now, 100% OF THEM ARE VIOLENT.


Whoosh ... right over your head.

----------


## misskit

Another bunch of Republicans who know nufink!

*Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging protesters to the Capitol. GOP officials now insist they didn't know about it.*

The day before a pro-Trump mob stormed the U.S. Capitol, an arm of the Republican Attorneys General Association sent out robocalls urging supporters to come to D.C. to "fight" Congress over President Donald Trump's baseless election fraud claims.

"At 1 p.m. we will march to the Capitol building and call on Congress to stop the steal," said the message first reported by the watchdog group Documented. "We're hoping patriots like you will join us to continue to fight to protect the integrity of our elections."

After the attempted insurrection on Wednesday left a police officer and four others dead, several GOP attorneys general have now distanced themselves from the robocalls, insisting they didn't know about the campaign. Alabama Attorney General Steve Marshall, the chairman of the Rule of Law Defense Fund, the nonprofit that sent out the calls, blamed the group's staffers.


"I was unaware of unauthorized decisions made by RLDF staff with regard to this week's rally," he said in a statement to the Montgomery Advertiser. "It is unacceptable that I was neither consulted about nor informed of those decisions. I have directed an internal review of the matter."

Those claims fell short for Marshall's Democratic counterparts, who pointed to the number of GOP officials who have repeated the president's unfounded election fraud claims.

"RLDF-- and the Republican [attorneys general] who blindly take
 their support-- have no legal or moral ground on which to stand here," said a statement issued from the Democratic Attorneys General Association's co-chairs, Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey and Nevada Attorney General Aaron Ford.

The robocalls are the latest incident leaving GOP officials fending off criticism over their culpability in Wednesday's riots. While Republicans have roundly criticized the violence, many have stopped short of condemning Trump for his role in inciting it or for insisting on political repercussions.

The calls were sent out by the Rule of Law Defense Fund, a 501(c)(4) nonprofit, which are often called a "dark money groups" by critics because they are not required to reveal donors. The group works to elect GOP attorneys general, Documented reported.

It is unclear how many people received the Tuesday robocall from the Republican group. The recording opened with the operator noting she was leaving "an important message" on behalf of the Rule of Law Defense Fund, Documented reported, before urging marchers to show up to D.C. on Jan. 6 to march on the Capitol building.


Following Documented's reporting, Piper, the executive director of the Republican Attorneys General Association, denied the group had been involved in planning the march to the Capitol. The groups, he said in a statement on Friday, "had no involvement in the planning, sponsoring, or the organization of yesterday's rally. No Republican A.G. authorized the staff's decision to amplify a colleague speaking at the rally."

Utah Attorney General Sean Reyes, the former chairman of the Rule of Law Defense Fund, also said on Friday that he had no involvement with the protests or the violence that followed.

"A.G. Reyes was not involved in organizing the rally in Washington, D.C." his office said in a statement. "He support's everyone's rights to peacefully protest and, as stated previously, condemns in the strongest possible terms, all acts of lawlessness and violence at the Capitol Building last week."

Missouri Attorney General Eric Schmitt, the vice chairman of the Republican Attorneys General Association, also denied knowing about the calls on Saturday.

"Attorney General Schmitt absolutely had no knowledge of or involvement in the robocall, and condemns the violence that took place on Wednesday in the strongest possible terms, period," his spokesperson told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch.

Despite claims from the attorneys general that the nonprofit played no role in organizing the rally, Documented reported that the website promoting the "March to Save America," rally, which was down as of early Monday morning, showed the Rule Defense Fund among the organizations listed as participants.

Democratic attorneys general also noted that Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton, who furthered Trump's baseless fraud claims in a failed lawsuit, spoke at the rally and that Sen. Josh Hawley, R-Mo., a former attorney general, led the move to object to President-elect Joe Biden's win.

"Its former chair spoke at the rally that incited the mob," the group's statement said, referring to Paxton. "And former GOP A.G. Josh Hawley led the effort in Congress to undermine the election."


Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging protesters to the Capitol. GOP officials now insist they didn't know about it. - Laredo Morning Times

----------


## misskit

*2 Capitol Police officers suspended and another individual arrested for their alleged roles in riot*

Two Capitol Police officers have been suspended and another individual has been arrested for their alleged roles in the riot at the US Capitol on January 6, said Rep. Tim Ryan.

"There were two people suspended. One was the selfie officer and another was an officer who had put a MAGA hat on and started directing some people around," said Ryan, an Ohio Democrat who is chair of the House subcommittee handling the investigation into the response to the insurrection. "It was the interim chief who determined that to be qualifying for immediate suspension."


Ryan had fewer details about the individual who was arrested, and was not sure if the person was a police officer or a member of the National Guard. He told reporters he would have more details later.


He added that there are approximately 10 to 15 Capitol Police officers under investigation for their behavior during the riot but did not have more specifics.


2 Capitol Police officers suspended and another individual arrested for their alleged roles in riot

----------


## Klondyke

*WHEN TWO PEOPLE DO THE SAME THING...

**John McCain tells Ukraine protesters: 'We are here to support your just cause'

*(This article is more than 7 years old)*

• GOP senator in Ukraine to support pro-EU protests

*Senator John McCain on Sunday told thousands of Ukrainian protesters camped on Kiev's main square that Ukraine's destiny lay in Europe and that it would make Europe better. 

"Ukraine will make Europe better and Europe will make Ukraine better," he said to crowds protesting against President Viktor Yanukovich's U-turn in trade policy away from Europe towards Russia. 

"We are here to support your just cause, the sovereign right of Ukraine to determine its own destiny freely and independently. And the destiny you seek lies in Europe," said McCain, a leading Republican voice on US foreign policy. 



John McCain tells Ukraine protesters: 'We are here to support your just cause' | Ukraine | The Guardian

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by Klondyke  
> (This article is more than 7 years old)





> Why the fuck bother then, twat!


7 years ago to storm a parliament (with a help...) was OK and applauded...   "...it will make Europe better", he said.

Not now, it's not applauded...(cause it was incited, wasn't it?)

----------


## nidhogg

> the sovereign right of Ukraine to determine its own destiny freely and independently. A


Seems to be quite germane.

----------


## Chico

Any news yet on the mysterious loss of Hard drives and Laptops, sure be interesting to see what was on them.

Who are the men in black, who weren't there to be antifa.

Anyway another American Blockbuster movie in the making. ::chitown::

----------


## baldrick

every single one of the numpties who entered the building will have been tracked via wifi and bluetooth and will be identified by their phone carrier so should expect to get a knock on the door





> Any news yet on the mysterious loss of Hard drives and Laptops


DHL apparently is the usual suspect

----------


## sabang

It would seem, in modern American doctrine, that it's ok to storm Parliament if you lose the Election.

----------


## panama hat

> It would seem, in modern American doctrine, that it's ok to storm Parliament if you lose the Election.


Yup, judging by Republicans' responses to 'move on' and that it's time to 'come together and heal' . . . nauseating

----------


## raycarey

> insurrectionists laid siege to the US capitol four days ago, and there hasn't been a press conference from:
> 
> the president
> or
> the attorney general
> or
> the secretary of homeland security
> or
> the FBI director
> ...


5 days....and counting.

but there has been a development......

the director of homeland security resigned.

in the same week that insurrectionists attacked capitol threatening to assassinate the vice president and speaker of the house, the director of homeland security resigns.

and bear in mind that the same seditious groups that attacked the capitol are plotting to do the same during the inauguration 8 days from now.

and the director of homeland security has resigned.

----------


## bsnub

8 days will not come soon enough.

----------


## raycarey

.....



> insurrectionists laid siege to the US capitol four days ago, and there hasn't been a press conference from:

----------


## bsnub

> .....


I edited my post. Didn't read your post all the way.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 5 days....and counting.
> 
> but there has been a development......
> 
> the director of homeland security resigned.
> 
> in the same week that insurrectionists attacked capitol threatening to assassinate the vice president and speaker of the house, the director of homeland security resigns.
> 
> and bear in mind that the same seditious groups that attacked the capitol are plotting to do the same during the inauguration 8 days from now.
> ...


ACTING director of homeland security.

And good fucking riddance.




> Wolf’s qualifications to lead DHS were often questioned by his critics. He was a lobbyist for the travel industry before joining the Trump administration and working as chief of staff for the Transportation Security Administration.



Biden should give the job to Comey just to ram another one up baldy orange loser's well worn arse.

----------


## Cujo

> Who are the men in black, who weren't there to be antifa.


You know there's no such organisation as 'antifa' right?
It's just a term trumptards apply to what they would otherwise refer to as radiical lefties.
it's obvious you're one of the not too bright but you do know that? Right?

----------


## Chico

> You know there's no such organisation as 'antifa' right?
> It's just a term trumptards apply to what they would otherwise refer to as radiical lefties.
> it's obvious you're one of the not too bright but you do know that? Right?


You may find there is a video of men in Black ,stating they are not here to be Antifa, when the building got taken over by supposed Trump supporters.

----------


## Chico

> 'antifa' right?


No they are not far right supporters, Antifa are left wing Pussies. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

A day late and a dollar short
He resigns eight days before he get's fired, wooohoo!!
The only good thing about that is now he cant collect unemployment.

----------


## elche

> ... when the building got taken over by supposed Trump supporters.


So now you're arguing that those who took over the Capitol were not Trump supporters?   :smiley laughing:    Earth calling Chico, do you read?   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chico

Yes There was Trump supporters there for sure, though as we are seeing maybe there were possible agitators involved as well.

Have you been reading the news at all? :smiley laughing: Its also been noted on here by Dem supporters.

----------


## misskit

^ Link for the possible agitators, please. Where are you reading your “news?”

----------


## elche

According to Chico, this is the Anti-fa

----------


## raycarey

i support impeachment but this also seems like a good plan....




> To imagine that Trump will fade away after January 20 requires the denial of everything Americans know about the president’s massive ego, his aversion to being seen as a loser, and his determination to avenge his defeat in the 2020 election.
> 
> 
> Added to the Constitution after the Civil War, the 14th Amendment is a blunt instrument, which mandates in its third section: “No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any state, who … shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof.”
> 
> 
> Section 5 of the amendment declares, “The Congress shall have power to enforce, by appropriate legislation, the provisions of this article.”
> 
> 
> ...


why not both?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The debate on Impeachment is on C-SPAN.

All of these rancid fucking republicans are bleating about "unifying the country" and "moving on" because they know what part they played in the disgrace of last week.

----------


## Backspin

> You know there's no such organisation as 'antifa' right?
> It's just a term trumptards apply to what they would otherwise refer to as radiical lefties.
> it's obvious you're one of the not too bright but you do know that? Right?


Holy fuck man. Common. Antifa and black block are a thing. They have an official flag 

Antifa (United States) - Wikipedia

----------


## Cujo

Wikipedia FFS.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loy Toy

The main problem is 74,000,000 Americans voted for Trump and he must still have huge support and some of that community are as mad as hell.

I know it will never happen but I wish both Bidden and Trump would have a joint news conference appealing for calm and social order.  

Both parties have made mistakes and I fear a civil war may eventuate if an amicable solution is not reached within the coming days.

----------


## misskit

*Prosecutors building sedition, conspiracy charges against some Capitol rioters*

The Department of Justice is working to build sedition and conspiracy charges against some of the rioters who stormed the Capitol last week, the top federal prosecutor for Washington, D.C., said Tuesday.


Michael Sherwin, the acting U.S. attorney for D.C., said in a press conference that he has assembled a team of national security attorneys to explore some of the harshest charges his office could pursue in the wake of the riot that overran the Capitol and left five people dead Wednesday.


"Just yesterday, our office organized a strike force of very senior national security prosecutors and public corruption prosecutors," Sherwin told reporters. "Their only marching orders from me are to build seditious and conspiracy charges related to the most heinous acts that occurred in the Capitol."

Sedition charges can carry prison sentences of up to 20 years.


Sherwin said Tuesday that prosecutors have now charged more than 70 cases following the riot and the FBI has opened investigations into more than 170 people.

MORE Prosecutors building sedition, conspiracy charges against some Capitol rioters | TheHill

----------


## elche

> The main problem is 74,000,000 Americans voted for Trump and he must still have huge support and some of that community are as mad as hell.


74 million supporters of Republicans are not violent.  Only a tiny fraction are extremists and nut jobs.




> I know it will never happen but I wish both Bidden and Trump would have a joint news conference appealing for calm and social order.


Trump is fueling the fire at this very moment in Texas.  Biden has nothing to do with the extremists or extremism.




> Both parties have made mistakes and I fear a civil war may eventuate if an amicable solution is not reached within the coming days.


Trump created this mess with his actions over the last 4 years.  Civil war?  Absurd.  The worst that will happen will be a number of maggots shot b/c of their stupidity.

----------


## elche

The DOJ has opened a special long term investigation into the insurrection.  They expect hundreds to be charged with crimes ranging from trespassing to assault on police to sedition and conspiracy.  Some of those charges would carry prison terms of up to 20 years.

 Washington (CNN)The US Justice Department detailed for the first time on Tuesday the scale of its investigation into last week's US Capitol breach as officials vowed to hold all participants that broke the law accountable. 

The  acting US attorney in Washington, DC, Michael Sherwin, told reporters  that the agency is at the onset of "a long term investigation" that "is  not going to be solved overnight." "This is only the beginning."

Here are the key takeaways from Tuesday's news conference:
*
More than 170 subject files have been opened*

Officials  have opened more than 170 subject files -- meaning individuals  identified as persons who potentially committed crimes -- on rioters  from the Capitol. Sherwin  said this includes individuals who potentially committed crimes inside  or outside the Capitol grounds. He added that he anticipates the number  of opened subject files "to grow to the hundreds in the next coming  weeks."
*
DOJ has charged 'over 70 cases'*

Of  the 170 subject files that have been opened so far, Sherwin said the  Justice Department has charged over 70 cases. That number too, Sherwin  said, is expected "to grow into the hundreds" as the investigation  unfurls. 
*
The agency is looking at 'sedition and conspiracy charges'*

On  the types of cases that the Justice Department is charging, Sherwin  said, the "gamut of cases" and misconduct that they're looking at "is  really mind-blowing."  This  includes "significant felony cases tied to sedition and conspiracy," he  said. Those charges would carry prison terms of up to 20 years. Looking at those charges is a "strike force" in the DC US Attorney's Office, Sherwin added.
"Their  only marching orders," he said, are to build sedition and conspiracy  charges related to "the most heinous acts that occurred in the Capitol,  and these are significant charges that have felonies with a prison terms  of up to 20 years."
*
There was 'open-handed combat' with police officers*

Sherwin  said Tuesday the Justice Department has put an emphasis on looking into  rioters who engaged in "open-handed combat" with police officers during  the breach. 
A  clearer picture of what happened inside the Capitol, Sherwin said, is  "going to come into laser focus I think over the next weeks and days,  and I think people are going to be shocked with some of the egregious  contact that happened within the Capitol." 

*Pipe bombs left outside parties' headquarters were real*

FBI  assistant director Steven D'Antuono, who spoke alongside Sherwin at  Tuesday's news conference, said the FBI is pursuing information about a  person or people who helped to plant pipe bombs outside the Republican  and Democratic headquarters last week. 
D'Antuono said the bombs were real -- and had timers.
"We don't know exactly why they didn't go off," he added. 
*
The FBI is considering putting some rioters on the 'no-fly list'*

D'Antuono  also said the agency  is considering keeping those who attacked the  Capitol last week from boarding planes by adding them to the federal  no-fly list.

Asked  by CNN's Evan Pérez about the step, D'Antuono said: "As for the no-fly  list, we look at all tools and techniques that we possibly can use  within the FBI and that's something we are actively looking at."
*
Looking at attacks against the press*

Investigators are also looking at attacks from rioters specifically against journalists, Sherwin said.
"Some  people aren't familiar that some of those rioters specifically targeted  members of the media and assaulted them," he said. So we have assigned  specific prosecutors in our office to focus on those cases as well. And  I'm naming all these different strike forces to just emphasize  regardless of who the victim was, regardless of who the perpetrator was,  we're treating all of these cases equally."

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Rep. John Katko ,Rep. Liz Cheney, and a third Republican just announced five minutes ago that will vote to impeach
I am sure there are more to come,

----------


## tomcat



----------


## Cujo

> Rep. John Katko ,Rep. Liz Cheney, and a third Republican just announced five minutes ago that will vote to impeach
> I am sure there are more to come,


He was impeached before. It doesn't seem to mean anything.

----------


## panama hat

> He was impeached before. It doesn't seem to mean anything.


If it passes the Senate doesn't it mean that he isn't eligible to run again?

----------


## bsnub

> He was impeached before. It doesn't seem to mean anything.


He was impeached but he was not convicted by the Senate. It was just reported on CNN that Mitch McConnell may be supportive of a conviction this time. That is big news.




> If it passes the Senate doesn't it mean that he isn't eligible to run again?


That is right he could not run again, and he would also lose Secret Service protection.

----------


## bsnub

*McConnell is said to be pleased about impeachment, believing it will be easier to purge Trump from the G.O.P.*


Senator  Mitch McConnell of Kentucky, the Republican leader, has told associates  that he believes President Trump committed impeachable offenses and  that he is pleased that Democrats are moving to impeach him, believing  that it will make it easier to purge him from the party, according to  people familiar with his thinking. The House is voting on Wednesday to  formally charge Mr. Trump with inciting violence against the country.

At  the same time, Representative Kevin McCarthy of California, the  minority leader and one of Mr. Trump’s most steadfast allies in  Congress, has asked other Republicans whether he should call on Mr.  Trump to resign in the aftermath of the riot at the Capitol last week,  according to three Republican officials briefed on the conversations.
While  Mr. McCarthy has said he is personally opposed to impeachment, he and  other party leaders have decided not to formally lobby Republicans to  vote “no,” and an aide to Mr. McCarthy said he was open to a measure  censuring Mr. Trump for his conduct. In private, Mr. McCarthy reached  out to a leading House Democrat to see if the chamber would be willing  to pursue a censure vote, though Speaker Nancy Pelosi has ruled it out.

Taken  together, the stances of Congress’s two top Republicans — neither of  whom has said publicly that Mr. Trump should resign or be impeached —  reflected the politically challenging and fast-moving nature of the  crisis that the party faces after the assault by a pro-Trump mob during a  session to formalize President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.’s electoral  victory.

As  more violent images from the mayhem wrought by the rioters emerged on  Tuesday, including of the brutal attack that ultimately killed a Capitol  Police officer, and as lawmakers were briefed about threats of more  attacks on the Capitol, rank-and-file Republican lawmakers grew angrier  about the president’s role in the violence.

Yet  as they attempted to balance the affection their core voters have for  Mr. Trump with the now-undeniable political and constitutional threat he  posed, Republican congressional leaders who have loyally backed the  president for four years were still stepping delicately. Their refusal  to demand the president’s resignation and quiet plotting about how to  address his conduct highlighted the gnawing uncertainty that they and  many other Republicans have about whether they would pay more of a  political price for abandoning him or for continuing to enable him after  he incited a mob to storm the seat of government.

Making their task more difficult, Mr.  Trump has shown no trace of contrition, telling reporters on Tuesday  that his remarks to supporters had been “totally appropriate,” and that  it was the specter of his impeachment that was “causing tremendous  anger.”

Mr. McConnell has indicated  that he wants to see the specific article of impeachment that the House  is set to approve on Wednesday, and hear the eventual arguments in the  Senate. The House is expected to pass the single charge on Wednesday,  and a senior administration official said the White House expects about  two dozen Republicans to support it. Representative Liz Cheney of  Wyoming, the party’s No. 3 in the House, announced on Tuesday that she would be among them.

But  the Senate Republican leader has made clear in private discussions that  he believes now is the moment to move on from the weakened lame duck,  whom he blames for causing Republicans to lose the Senate. Mr. McConnell  has not spoken to Mr. Trump since mid-December, when the senator  informed the president he would be recognizing Mr. Biden as  president-elect after the meeting of the Electoral College.

On  Monday, Mr. Biden telephoned Mr. McConnell to ask whether it was  possible to set up a dual track that would allow the Senate to confirm  Mr. Biden’s cabinet nominees and hold a Senate trial at the same time,  according to officials briefed on the conversation who disclosed it on  condition of anonymity. Far from avoiding the topic of impeaching Mr.  Trump, Mr. McConnell said it was a question for the Senate  parliamentarian, and promised Mr. Biden a quick answer.

David  Popp, a spokesman for Mr. McConnell, declined to comment, pointing a  reporter to a speech the senator made from the floor after the attack on  the Capitol.

“This failed attempt to  obstruct the Congress, this failed insurrection, only underscores how  crucial the task before us is for our Republic,” Mr. McConnell said as  the Senate reconvened on Wednesday to finish the electoral count  disrupted by the siege. “Our nation was founded precisely so that the  free choice of the American people is what shapes our self-government  and determines the destiny of our nation.”

In  the days since the attack, Mr. McCarthy has veered from asking  Republican colleagues if he should call on Mr. Trump to resign to  privately floating impeachment to his current posture, opposed to  impeachment but open to a censure. He even approached Representative  Steny H. Hoyer of Maryland, the majority leader, about a censure vote,  saying he could deliver a large number of Republican votes for a formal  rebuke if Democrats backed off impeachment.

Mitch McConnell Said to be Pleased About Trump Impeachment Efforts - The New York Times

----------


## Stumpy

> 74 million supporters of Republicans are not violent. Only a tiny fraction are extremists and nut jobs.


Exactly right. I think there is a huge disconnect in that people keep saying 70+ million Trump supporters. We could argue that voting Republican is supporting Trump however we all know that many are die hard Republicans no matter who is the candidate and vote as such. As Elche says, only a fraction of those 70+ million are hardcore die for trump supporters. Same goes for the democratic party. 

Trump is currently only leading a small group of insurgents against the government.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Both parties have made mistakes


No.

And that's the same langauge that Trump uses.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Rep. John Katko ,Rep. Liz Cheney, and a third Republican just announced five minutes ago that will vote to impeach
> I am sure there are more to come,



Donald Trump impeachment: US politics live updates, 25th amendment debate

how many do they need, I thought 19?

----------


## bsnub

Yes they need 19 but if McConnell votes to impeach most of the other GOP Senators will likely follow his lead.

----------


## Backspin

> No.
> 
> And that's the same langauge that Trump uses.


Someone tries to be a little objective. Nope can't have that

----------


## panama hat

> Someone tries to be a little objective. Nope can't have that


Ok, give us ten examples where Biden has used the same language that Trump uses.  Pelosi?  Obama?  Clinton?


Come on, Skidmark - this is your turn to shine and show us how impartially right-wing you are.

Here are some video insults - please show us the comparable Pelosi Obama Clinton insults.




Please show us the comparable inflammatory tweets and interviews that led to the storming of congress.


Come on, Skidmark - for once just follow up on your claims

----------


## Saint Willy

> Someone tries to be a little objective. Nope can't have that


Minimising bad deeds, like the Charlotte'v ville riots where a racist redneck murdered people or the right wing failed coup and saying there's good people on both sides, or everyone makes mistakes is NOT objectivity or impartiality.

----------


## Backspin

Here is a lefty that I actually like. 

Sam Harris smashes some heads together. Both the magatards and the SJW's

----------


## harrybarracuda

I wonder if McConnell's stance was influenced by the coked-up idiot son outside the WH proclaiming "This is no longer *their* republican party, this is (Baldy orange loser's) republican party!".

----------


## Cujo

recently ?

----------


## raycarey

> F.B.I. officials acknowledged that agents in Virginia warned a day earlier about a threat of violent attacks aimed at lawmakers at the Capitol. The warning, which officials said was shared with police and others in Washington, D.C., included reports of violent language, mentioned people sharing a map of tunnels and quoted from an online thread in which people said those attending the protests should be “ready for war,” according to The Washington Post, which first reported on the F.B.I. document.


Manhunt Intensifies as Authorities Warn Some Rioters May Face Sedition Charges - The New York Times

----------


## raycarey

^
adding....

 the day before the attack, far right members of the house were gave tours of the capitol to the insurrectionists.....essentially it was a reconnaissance mission.

----------


## S Landreth

Parrish man charged with stealing Pelosis lectern during Capitol riot released on bond: Capitol riot: Adam Johnson of Parrish FL wins release on bond | Bradenton Herald

Not the attorney you want working for you. Starts at 3:40  :Smile: 




Click on "Watch this video on YouTube"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> recently ?


If just before his idiot dad spoke and they rampaged through the Capitol is recent, then yes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Parrish man charged with stealing Pelosi’s lectern during Capitol riot released on bond: Capitol riot: Adam Johnson of Parrish FL wins release on bond | Bradenton Herald
> 
> Not the attorney you want working for you. Starts at 3:40 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on "Watch this video on YouTube"



Excuse: "He was taking a political stand".

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Boom tish. 
Quick make the meme.

----------


## misskit

This one took the fast way out of charges.



 A 53-year-old Georgia man who faced charges in connection to last Wednesday’s attack on the U.S. Capitol has died by suicide, according to the Fulton County Medical Examiner’s Office. 

Georgia Man Charged In U.S. Capitol Attack Dies By Suicide

Christopher Stanton Georgia’s wife told 911 my ‘husband is DEAD’ after Trump fan'&#39;'s '&#39;'suicide'&#39;' following Capitol arrest

----------


## Saint Willy

> Boom tish. 
> Quick make the meme.


Too late, been done.




> This one took the fast way out of charges.
> 
> 
> 
>  A 53-year-old Georgia man who faced charges in connection to last Wednesday’s attack on the U.S. Capitol has died by suicide, according to the Fulton County Medical Examiner’s Office. 
> 
> Georgia Man Charged In U.S. Capitol Attack Dies By Suicide


Trying to feel sympathy, not managing.

----------


## misskit

Yeah. Boo frickety  hoo.

----------


## Neverna

> recently ?

----------


## misskit

*Pro-Trump activist claims GOP lawmakers helped him plan “Stop the Steal” protest that turned into a riot*

One of the organizers of last week's "Stop the Steal" protest -- which then spilled over into a violent assault on the U.S. Capitol -- claims three Republican congressmen helped plan the whole thing.

Right-wing activist Ali Alexander said he and the GOP lawmakers -- whom he identified as Reps. Andy Biggs (R-AZ), Mo Brooks (R-AL) and Paul A. Gosar (R-AZ) -- planned the protest as a means to put pressure on Congress to reject the certification of Joe Biden's election win, reported the Washington Post.


"We four schemed up of putting maximum pressure on Congress while they were voting," Alexander said in a video that has since been deleted. "[We hoped to] change the hearts and the minds of Republicans who were in that body, hearing our loud roar from outside."

Alexander, who pleaded guilty more than a decade ago to property theft and credit card abuse, organized the "Stop the Steal" movement aimed at overturning Trump's election loss, announced plans for the Jan. 6 protest last last month, and he suggested the president's supporters try to disrupt the certification by storming the Capitol.

"Everyone can guess what me and 500,000 others will do to that building," Alexander tweeted in December, according to The Daily Beast. "1776 is *always* an option."

MORE Pro-Trump activist claims GOP lawmakers helped him plan &#39;Stop the Steal&#39; protest that turned into riot - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism

----------


## Cujo

More consequences

----------


## raycarey

as more info is revealed, it's becoming increasingly clear that this was an inside job.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> glorifying in his death only confirms that you two are as nasty and misguided as those you condemn.


You're going to get about as much genuine sympathy out of me for his death as you will from the bald orange loser.

----------


## misskit

Neighbors turned him in. You want to tell us how awful we are for being happy and how awful his neighbors are for ratting on him, tax?


*Marshals arrest Hampton Roads man who wore ‘Camp Auschwitz’ sweatshirt at Capitol riot*

HAMPTON, Va. (WAVY/NEXSTAR) — A man from Hampton Roads photographed wearing a sweatshirt with the words “Camp Auschwitz” during the U.S. Capitol insurrection last Wednesday is in custody.


Robert Keith Packer, 56, was arrested on Wednesday morning by U.S. Marshals based in Norfolk.


Now unsealed federal charging documents show Packer is charged with knowingly entering or remaining in a restricted building without lawful authority and violent entry and disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds.

MORE Access Restricted

----------


## misskit

> as more info is revealed, it's becoming increasingly clear that this was an inside job.


NJ Rep. says lawmakers held 'reconnaissance' tours before Capitol riot

----------


## misskit

*Savannah man fired from job after participating in attacks on Capitol*

SAVANNAH, Ga. (WSAV) – A Savannah man, who publicly supports QAnon conspiracies, was terminated from his job after videos surfaced of his involvement during the protests at the U.S. Capitol.


In a story first reported by The Current, Dominic Box was fired from Vaden Nissan on Friday. The videos he first posted have since been deleted from social media.


Vaden Automotive released a statement to News 3 about the termination saying, in part: “We are no longer affiliated with him in any way and we are not at liberty to discuss employment matters.”


MORE Access Restricted

----------


## Saint Willy

> Vaden Automotive released a statement to News 3 about the termination saying, in part: “We are no longer affiliated with him in any way and we are not at liberty to discuss employment matters.”


wondeful, consequences for ones actions.

----------


## Cujo

Chilling Supercut Exposes Violent Pre-Riot Rhetoric From Donald Trump And His Enablers
Shocking and divisive comments from the president and his allies are laid bare in the “Daily Show” montage.

----------


## tomcat

...trailer park options...

----------


## aging one

99.999% chance Chico had something to do with that sign.. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> 99.999% chance Chico had something to do with that sign..


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Federal prosecutors offered an ominous new assessment of last week's siege of the U.S. Capitol by President Donald Trump's supporters on Thursday, saying in a court filing that rioters intended "to capture and assassinate elected officials."


U.S. says Capitol rioters meant to 'capture and assassinate' officials-filing

----------


## bsnub

As DC Metropolitan Police Officer Michael Fanone lay on the ground at the US Capitol building,  stunned and injured, he knew a group of rioters were stripping him of  his gear. They grabbed spare ammunition, ripped the police radio off his  chest and even stole his badge. Then,  Fanone, who had just been Tasered several times in the back of the  neck, heard something chilling that made him go into survival mode.  

"Some  guys started getting a hold of my gun and they were screaming out,  'Kill him with his own gun,'" said Fanone, who's been a police officer  for almost two decades. 

Fanone,  one of three officers who spoke with CNN, described his experience  fighting a mob of President Donald Trump's supporters who'd invaded the  Capitol in an insurrection unheard of in modern American history.  

Federal officials have said the details of the violence that come out will be disturbing. 

"People are going to be shocked by some of the egregious contact that happened in the Capitol," acting US Attorney Michael Sherwin said Tuesday in reference to attacks on police officers. 

Fanone,  a narcotics detective who works in plain clothes, heard the commotion  at the Capitol and grabbed his still brand-new police uniform that had  been hanging in his locker and put it on for the first time, he said. He  raced to the building with his partner and helped officers who were  being pushed back by rioters.   

But  Fanone, who said he'd rather be shot than be pulled into a crowd where  he had no control, was suddenly in his biggest nightmare as an officer.  And in those few moments, Fanone considered using deadly force. He  thought about using his gun but knew that he didn't have enough fire  power and he'd soon be overpowered again, except this time they would  probably use his gun against him and they'd have all the reason to end  his life. 

"So,  the other option I thought of was to try to appeal to somebody's  humanity. And I just remember yelling out that I have kids. And it  seemed to work," said the 40-year-old father of four.   

A group within the rioters circled Fanone and protected him until help arrived, saving his life.  

"Thank you, but f*** you for being there," Fanone said of the rioters who protected him in that moment.  

Fanone's  anger and frustration was a sentiment felt by law enforcement around  the country, furious that Trump supporters had breached the grounds of  the Capitol on the very day Joe Biden's win was confirmed by the House  and Senate.  

Fanone's  dramatic encounter with the Trump supporting rioters was repeated all  over the grounds of the US Capitol as law enforcement officers battled  to push them back. Fanone, one of scores of officers who were injured in  the brutal battle, shared his story for the first time, still suffering  the effects of a mild heart attack.  

Since  the breach of the Capitol, investigators have been dissecting every  aspect of the day's events, from the response of US Capitol Police to  the nationwide manhunt for everyone involved.    
Investigators  are now looking into the notion that here was some level of planning,  with enough evidence to indicate that it was not just a protest that got  out of control, law enforcement sources tell CNN.   

"Certainly  some things that we saw on the ground were some indication that there  were some coordination going on, but I think as we get further into the  investigation, a lot of that will be revealed," acting MPD Chief Robert  Contee told reporters Thursday.  

Fanone said the rioters had weapons, either of their own or taken from his fellow police. 

"We  were getting chemical irritants sprayed. They had pipes and different  metal objects, batons, some of which I think they had taken from law  enforcement personnel. They had been striking us with those," said  Fanone, who added that he wasn't going to be sitting at a desk while an  insurrection was happening at the Capitol.  

"And  then it was just the sheer number of rioters. The force that was coming  from that side," he added. "It was difficult to offer any resistance  when you're only about 30 guys going up against 15,000."  

*Fighting off 'bear mace'*

Officer  Christina Laury, a member of the Metropolitan Police Department's gun  recovery unit, got to the Capitol at around 12:30 p.m. ET and saw the  riotous groups gaining ground. 
Laury,  who was guarding the line to make sure there were no gaps for anyone to  slip through, was hit with a much stronger type of pepper spray that's  supposed to be used only on bears, she said.  

"The  individuals were pushing officers, hitting officers. They were spraying  us with what we were calling, essentially, bear mace, because you use  it on bears," she said.

"Unfortunately,  it shuts you down for a while. It's way worse than pepper spray," Laury  added. "It seals your eyes shut. ... You've got to spray and douse  yourself with water. And in those moments it's scary because you can't  see anything and have people that are fighting to get through."

She was lucky enough not to be struck with anything but saw others beaten with objects.

"They  were getting hit with metal objects. Metal poles. I remember seeing  pitchforks. They're getting sprayed, knocked down," said Laury, who  added that reinforcements kept rotating in so others could rest during  the hours-long battle. 

"Just  puling officers back to heal up and (reinforcements) stepping in to get  to the front line. And then they go down and more officers step in and  the officers that were knocked down, they're better again and they're  just battling because the bottom line is, we're not letting anyone  through."

*'He was practically foaming at the mouth'*

Officer  Daniel Hodges was one of those officers who tried to battle back  rioters but was roughed up in the fight. Hodges gained notice after  footage of him circulated being crushed by a door. The 32-year-old  officer is seen in the clip with blood dripping through his teeth as he  kept gasping for enough air so he could yell "Help" at the top of his  lungs.  

Hodges  raced to the Capitol to offer support like many others and soon found  himself being assaulted from an angry mob that, he said, believed they  were patriots.  

"There's  a guy ripping my mask off, he was able to rip away the baton and beat  me with it," said Hodges, who was stuck in the door and added that his  arm was bent before they ripped the weapon away.  

"He was practically foaming at the mouth so just, these people were true believers in the worst way." 

Hodges was eventually rescued by other officers who eventually came to his aid.  

"You  know things were looking bad," said Hodges, who miraculously walked  away with no major injuries and may have suffered a minor concussion. "I  was calling out for all I was worth, and an officer behind me was able  to get me enough room to pull me out of there and get me to the rear so I  was able to extricate myself." 

This was Hodges's first visit to the Capitol building. 

*'They felt entitled'*

The  patrol officer said he had been hearing about the possibility of  violence for years so he wasn't surprised that the rioters would storm  the Capitol. What did surprise him was how the insurrectionists thought  the police would be on their side.    

"Some  of them felt like we would be fast friends because so many of them have  been vocal," Hodges said. "They say things like, 'Yeah, we've been  supporting you through all this Black Lives Matter stuff, you should  have our back' and they felt entitled." 

He  added, "They felt like they would just walk up there and tell us that  they're here to take back Congress and we would agree with them and we'd  walk in hand in hand and just take over the nation. But obviously  that's not the case and it will never be the case."  

Now, only days before Biden's inauguration, federal authorities are warning of other threats that may come.  

DC Mayor Muriel Bowser has publicly warned people not to come to the city for the inauguration.    

Hodges  echoed her sentiments, and wanted not only residents, but Trump  supporters and extremists to stay home too. But with one caveat.  

"Stay home. Stop this," said Hodges. "On the other hand, I hope they're caught. Let's leave it at that." 

US Capitol riot: Police describe facing the pro-Trump mob - CNNPolitics

----------


## Saint Willy

> was how the insurrectionists thought the police would be on their side. 
> 
> "Some of them felt like we would be fast friends


I wonder how on earth they would have got that crazy idea?  Short of some failed world leader shouting tit for four years?   :Shrug:

----------


## Loy Toy

I reckon they should send the bill for costs to fortify a number of cities and bringing in the national guard  to Trump to pay. 

Normally the transition of power is a celebration of democracy but now millions of taxpayers dollars is being wasted.

This obnoxious arrogant cvnt should be go down in history as a traitor.

----------


## bsnub

> This obnoxious arrogant cvnt should be go down in history as a traitor.


He will.

----------


## Klondyke

*No 'direct evidence' of plot to kidnap or kill lawmakers in U.S. Capitol attack: Justice Department official
*WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A U.S. Justice Department official on Friday said there is currently no direct evidence of efforts to capture or assassinate lawmakers in the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.

We dont have any direct evidence of kill capture teams, said Michael Sherwin, the U.S. attorney for the District of Columbia, in a press conference with reporters.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-capitol-plot/no-direct-evidence-of-plot-to-kidnap-or-kill-lawmakers-in-u-s-capitol-attack-justice-department-official-idUSKBN29K2FL

----------


## Saint Willy

> *No 'direct evidence' of plot to kidnap or kill lawmakers in U.S. Capitol attack: Justice Department official
> *WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A U.S. Justice Department official on Friday said there is currently no direct evidence of efforts to capture or assassinate lawmakers in the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “We don’t have any direct evidence of kill capture teams,” said Michael Sherwin, the U.S. attorney for the District of Columbia, in a press conference with reporters.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-capitol-plot/no-direct-evidence-of-plot-to-kidnap-or-kill-lawmakers-in-u-s-capitol-attack-justice-department-official-idUSKBN29K2FL


just go back and read their Facebook/Twitter/Parler accounts

----------


## Klondyke

> juwt go back and read their Facebook/Twitter/Pareler accounts


Do you want me to argue with "a U.S. Justice Department official"? 

Or perhaps you will argue with him?

----------


## bsnub

This about sums up what will happen in the coming week...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

They just arrested an individual with a fake inauguration pass , an unregistered fire arm and five hundred rounds of ammunition. 

Virginia man arrested for 'trying to enter DC checkpoint with gun, ammunition and fake credentials' | Daily Mail Online

----------


## cyrille

*'Wronged'

*Wow.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> *'Wronged'
> 
> *Wow.


Another  trump Fn genius , we are so screwed as a country it's not even funny. 

By the way ,talking about trump geniuses ,  what happened to trump's  Nobel price , is it lost in the mail?

----------


## Cujo

> *'Wronged'
> 
> *Wow.


Well she's obviously not a career criminal, just a moron. 
Maybe the U.S. should open re-education camps and send all these trumptards to learn how Trump lies and learn that the election was legitimate and maybe some civics lessons.

----------


## AntRobertson

_"I listened to my president..."_

He also told you to inject bleach, shine a light up your arse, that he had a healthcare plan in two weeks, Mexico was paying for the wall... you stupid fucking cow.

----------


## sabang

Bring back Trump steaks. The Patriots choice.

----------


## panama hat

"I was being a patriot"

"I was displaying my patriotism"

"I deserve a pardon"

"We all deserve a pardon"

Fuck her, not literally . . . conceited, self-important and entitled cow.

----------


## raycarey

a great video which details when and how the capitol was breached...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Excellent. By far the best I've seen.

----------


## Saint Willy

> a great video which details when and how the capitol was breached...


Very well done. 

The final words spoken by Pence that "Today was a very dark day" appeared to be said without a hint of irony that he enabled the orange bald loser every step of the way and thus contributed to that day.

----------


## bsnub

> a great video which details when and how the capitol was breached...


Thanks for that. Now I can see why the trumpanzee bitch got shot. That was the final line in the sand, and she had gone to far.

----------


## bsnub

The  fiery rallies that preceded the deadly riot at the U.S. Capitol on Jan.  6 were organized and promoted by an array of established conservative  insiders and activists, documents and videos show.

The  Republican Attorneys General Association was involved, as were the  activist groups Turning Point Action and Tea Party Patriots. At least  six current or former members of the Council for National Policy (CNP),  an influential group that for decades has served as a hub for  conservative and Christian activists, also played roles in promoting the  rallies.

The  two days of rallies were staged not by white nationalists and other  extremists, but by well-funded nonprofit groups and individuals that  figure prominently in the machinery of conservative activism in  Washington.

In  recent days, as federal authorities rounded up those involved in the  Capitol riot, promoters and participants of the rallies have denounced  the violence and sought to distance their events from the events that  followed.

I  support the right of Americans to peacefully protest, wrote Georgia  Attorney General Chris Carr, chairman of the Republican Attorneys  General Association (RAGA), but the violence and destruction we are  seeing at the U.S. Capitol is unacceptable and un-American.

Organizing  warm-up events is not the same thing as plotting to invade the Capitol.  But before the rallies, some used extreme rhetoric, including  references to the American Revolution, and made false claims about the  election to rouse supporters to challenge President-elect Joe Bidens  victory

Unless  Congress responds to the protests, everyone can guess what me and  500,000 others will do to that building, tweeted Ali Alexander, a  former CNP fellow who organized the Stop the Steal movement. 1776 is  *always* an option.

On Jan. 5, at Freedom Plaza in D.C., Alexander led protesters in a chant of Victory or death.

Alexander  did not respond to a request for comment for this story. He previously  told The Washington Post that he had remained peaceful during the riot  and said his earlier speeches mentioned peace and were being  misrepresented.

Conflating  our legally, peaceful permitted events with the breach of the US  Capitol building is defamatory and false, he said in an email to The  Post. People are being misled and then those same people are fomenting  violence against me and my team.

In  the days and hours before the riots, Alexander and his allies attracted  tens of thousands of protesters from around the country  a crowd that  included white supremacists, Christian activists and even local police  officers.

Events  included a Patriot Caravan of buses to Washington, a Save the  Republic rally on Jan. 5 and a Freedom Rally on the morning of Jan.  6. A little-known nonprofit called Women for America First, a group run  by Trump supporters and former tea party activists, got approval to use  space on the Ellipse for what they called a March for Trump, according  to the public gathering permit issued on Jan. 5.

Nearly  a dozen political activists  including former White House,  congressional and Trump campaign staffers  served as on-site rally  coordinators and stage managers, the permit said. A spokesperson for  Women for America First did not respond to requests for comment.

Scheduled  speakers included Roger Stone, Rudolph W. Giuliani and Simone Gold,  founder of Americas Frontline Doctors, a start-up group that condemned  government shutdowns to contain the coronavirus. Gold was among the protesters who entered the Capitol, according to an FBI flier with her photo.

Gold told The Post she went into the Capitol but thought it was legal to do so.

I do regret being there, she said.

On  Jan. 5, the attorneys general group, which is based in Washington, used  an affiliated nonprofit called the Rule of Law Defense Fund to pay for a  robocall that urged supporters to march on the Capitol at 1 p.m. on  Jan. 6 to call on Congress to stop the steal. A recording of the  robocall was first obtained by Documented, a left-leaning watchdog group.

We are hoping patriots like you will join us to continue the fight, a recording of the call says.

On  Monday, as criticism of the robocall mounted, RAGA Executive Director  Adam Piper resigned. He did not respond to a request for comment.

Tea  Party Patriots leader Jenny Beth Martin also condemned the violence and  said in a statement to The Post that her group provided no financial  support for the rally. We are shocked, outraged, and saddened at the  turn of events Wednesday afternoon, Martins  statement said. We are  heartbroken.

Martin,  also an executive committee member at CNP, was listed in promotional  material as a rally speaker, though she did not ultimately speak. The  Tea Party Patriots were listed as a coalition partner with Alexanders  Stop the Steal, RAGA and other groups.

The  rally was peaceful. You cannot blame what happened inside the Capitol  on the promotion, said Jason Jones, a CNP member and rally participant,  who said he was there to speak about oppressed people around the world.  He called the violence sorrowful and tragic but said it represented  a failure of policing and preparation.

CNP  Executive Director Bob McEwen said his group, a registered charity,  does not get involved in political activity and had no role in the Jan. 6  events. He said CNP members and associates act independently. What  they do on their own time  I wont say I dont care  we have no  interest or capacity to monitor, McEwen said.

Charlie Kirk, the leader of Turning Point USA,  an organizer of conservative students, and Turning Point Action, its  activist arm, also condemned the violence and called Jan. 6 a really  sad day for America, according to a spokesman.

Before  the rally, Kirk  a featured speaker at CNP meetings over the past two  years and at the Republican National Convention in August  offered to  pay for buses and hotel rooms for protesters.

This  historic event will likely be one of the largest and most consequential  in American history, he wrote in a tweet. The team at @TrumpStudents  & Turning Point Action are honored to help make this happen, sending  80+ buses full of patriots to DC to fight for this president.

That  tweet has been deleted. A spokesman said that Kirk eventually sent a  half-dozen buses and that the student protesters had nothing to do with  the violence.

In  a video posted in late December, Alexander claimed he worked with three  lawmakers  Reps. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.), Mo Brooks (R-Ala.) and Paul A.  Gosar (R-Ariz.)  on an unspecified plan to disrupt election  ratification deliberations at the Capitol.

We  four schemed up of putting maximum pressure on Congress while they were  voting, Alexander said in a since-deleted video on Periscope  highlighted by the Project on Government Oversight, an investigative  nonprofit.

In  a statement, Biggs denied meeting Alexander. Gosar did not respond to  requests for comment from The Post. Brookss office said in a statement  that he has no recollection of ever communicating in any way with  whoever Ali Alexander is.

Brooks, first elected to Congress a decade ago, has been among the most vocal of lawmakers in condemning the election. In a podcast interview  last month with Sebastian Gorka, a former strategist in the Trump White  House, Brooks said he was working to delay certification of the  electoral college tally as part of an organic movement.

The  question is really simple. Are you as an American citizen going to  surrender in the face of unparalleled, massive voter fraud and election  theft? he said. Or are you going to do what your ancestors did and  fight for your country, your republic?

The  election results have been certified in all 50 states, and courts  across the nation have rejected challenges brought by the presidents  campaign and his allies. Shortly after the vote, a senior cybersecurity  official in the Trump administration described it as the most secure  election in American history.

In a statement Tuesday, Brooks said he is the victim of a smear campaign.

He  said that a White House official asked him to appear at the Jan. 6  rally. I was not encouraging anyone to engage in violence, the  statement said.

Other  establishment conservatives who condoned the protests include Ginni  Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas and listed last  year as a CNP Action board member, who praised rallygoers in tweets.

LOVE MAGA people!!!! she tweeted early in the morning on Jan. 6. GOD BLESS EACH OF YOU STANDING UP or PRAYING.

Ginni Thomas did not respond to requests for comment.

Since the early 1980s, CNP has served as a bridge between  Washingtons establishment conservatives and scores of Christian and  right-wing groups across the nation. It convenes closed-door meetings  for members and wealthy donors at least twice a year. CNP officials and  their allies met weekly with White House officials under President  Trump, in part to coordinate public messaging about the administrations  agenda, internal videos show. Trump spoke to the group in August.

Vice  President Pence praised the group in a letter obtained by The Post,  saying last year that I just wanted to thank you and the Council for  National Policy for your support and for consistently amplifying the  agenda of President Trump.

McEwen told The Post his group serves only as a venue for conservative speakers and does not coordinate the activity of members.

In one meeting last summer, a CNP member warned that a civil war would result if Trump lost the election to predicted fraud, according to internal videos obtained by The Post.

In  websites promoting the rallies, Alexanders Stop the Steal coalition  urged protesters to take to the Capitol steps to make sure that  Congress does not certify the botched Electoral College, according to  webpages that have been removed.

Another  coalition webpage featured a 36-page election analysis by Trump adviser  Peter Navarro, a speaker at CNP in May 2019. It claimed that Trumps  loss was a statistical impossibility and was due to a whitewash by  journalists and politicians. Navarro warned about putting into power an  illegitimate and illegal president.

He did not respond to requests for comment.

One  of those behind the rallies was Arina Grossu, an antiabortion activist  listed as a contract outreach coordinator for a religious freedom office  at the Department of Health and Human Services, according to HHS  promotional material and an agency directory.

Grossu  was co-founder of Jericho March, one of the coalition partners that  organized the Jan. 6 rallies. In December, her group described some  protesters against the election as a prayer army that would take the  case before the Courts of heaven, the Supreme Court, and the court of  public opinion seeking truth and justice in this election.

The  blatant fraud and corruption in this election is overwhelming and it  cries out to God for justice. We the People demand answers and  accountability, she said in a posting online that has since been  removed. We serve a mighty God who can restore truth and justice in our  land.

Grossu did not respond to requests for comment. An HHS spokeswoman declined to provide Grossus employment status.

In  a statement after the riot, her group said that it never will condone  violence or destruction and that its mission is peace and prayer.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/inves...33d_story.html

----------


## misskit

*Capitol Rioter May Have Stolen Pelosi’s Laptop and Tried to Sell It to Russia, Says FBI*

One of the Trumpist rioters who stormed the U.S. Capitol earlier this month may have stolen House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s laptop and then tried to sell it to Russian intelligence, according to a criminal complaint.


The extraordinary claim—which is now under investigation by the FBI—comes from an affidavit describing the criminal case against Pennsylvania woman Riley June Williams. She was recognized in footage of the deadly Jan. 6 Capitol riot by an unnamed person who claimed to be her former romantic partner. That person then tipped off the FBI.

MORE https://www.thedailybeast.com/riley-...=home?ref=home

----------


## misskit

Records: Trump allies behind rally that ignited Capitol riot

FBI probing if foreign governments, groups funded extremists who helped execute Capitol attack

----------


## Saint Willy

Holy fuck. The rats trying to claim it was  not their fault and seriously backing with money, people and possibly Russia?

----------


## elche

The election lie collapsed after twitter suspended the villain's account.  Proof it's a cult of stooges, believing anything their told.

Opinion: What if Twitter had banned Trump sooner? - CNN

----------


## Klondyke

*Joe Biden to have new Secret Service team amid concern about Trump loyalty*

Agents familiar from time as vice-president to return

Some members of detail reportedly discouraged mask-wearing

Joe Biden is expected to receive Secret Service protection with a new team that is more familiar to him and replacing some agents amid concerns that they may be politically allied with Donald Trump.

In a changing of the guard as well as the man to be guarded at the White House, Biden’s security detail will undergo some staffing changes, the Washington Post reported on Thursday.

Several “senior” Secret Service agents are poised to return to the president-elect’s protection team and Biden knows these agents well because they guarded him and his family during his time as vice-president, according to the article, echoed in a report by CNN, citing a law enforcement source.

Joe Biden to have new Secret Service team amid concern about Trump loyalty | US news | The Guardian


Biden’s transition team has revealed there is a very real fear that members of the national guard who support President Trump might kill Biden during the inauguration so they’ve asked commanders to confiscate all ammo and magazines from the soldiers.

https://twitter.com/amuse/status/1350800988496687106?s=21

----------


## lom

> Biden’s transition team has revealed there is a very real fear that members of the national guard who support President Trump might kill Biden during the inauguration so they’ve asked commanders to confiscate all ammo and magazines from the soldiers.
> 
> https://twitter.com/amuse/status/135...496687106?s=21


You read it on an anonymous twitter account so it must be true...  Sigh!

----------


## Klondyke

^What we do not read on "respectable" MSM it does not exist...

----------


## Klondyke

*National Guard troops being vetted as they arrive to guard Capitol

*Washington — U.S. defense officials say they're worried about an insider attack or other threat from service members involved in securing President-elect Joe Biden's inauguration, prompting the vetting of all 25,000 National Guard troops coming into Washington for the event.

The massive undertaking reflects the extraordinary security concerns that have gripped Washington following the deadly January 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol by pro-Trump rioters. And it underscores fears that some of the very people assigned to protect the city over the next several days could present a threat to the incoming president and other VIPs in attendance.

General Daniel R. Hokanson, chief of the National Guard Bureau and a member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told CBS News national security correspondent David Martin the Guard has been meeting with its troops as they arrive in D.C. 

National Guard troops being vetted as they arrive to guard Capitol - CBS News

----------


## lom

^ yes, vetting is believable and it has been reported by other news sources as well but the claim in your first post that the guarding soldiers do have guns but no ammunition is ridiculous.

----------


## Klondyke

> You read it on an anonymous twitter account so it must be true... Sigh!


Unlike that what we read from you on an "anonymous" account is always true...

----------


## panama hat

> You read it on an anonymous twitter account so it must be true... Sigh!


It's true in Loondyke world

----------


## bsnub

> You read it on an anonymous twitter account so it must be true... Sigh!


It is total horseshit just more trash from the Russian stooge.

----------


## Saint Willy

> *National Guard troops being vetted as they arrive to guard Capitol
> 
> *Washington — U.S. defense officials say they're worried about an insider attack or other threat from service members involved in securing President-elect Joe Biden's inauguration, prompting the vetting of all 25,000 National Guard troops coming into Washington for the event.
> 
> The massive undertaking reflects the extraordinary security concerns that have gripped Washington following the deadly January 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol by pro-Trump rioters. And it underscores fears that some of the very people assigned to protect the city over the next several days could present a threat to the incoming president and other VIPs in attendance.
> 
> General Daniel R. Hokanson, chief of the National Guard Bureau and a member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told CBS News national security correspondent David Martin the Guard has been meeting with its troops as they arrive in D.C. 
> 
> National Guard troops being vetted as they arrive to guard Capitol - CBS News


Vetting does not mean confiscating ammo!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is total horseshit just more trash from the Russian stooge.


But he's actually the sort of retard who will believe whatever he reads on Twatter regardless of the lack of any evidence to support it.

----------


## panama hat

> But he's actually the sort of retard who will believe whatever he reads on Twatter regardless of the lack of any evidence to support it.


Not only believe but also distribute as 'fact'

----------


## bsnub

> Not only believe but also distribute as 'fact'


The same way that trumpanzee cancer spreads unfortunately.

----------


## Klondyke

> Vetting does not mean confiscating ammo!




Right, there is one who keeps his ammo in his Kalashnikoff - direct supply from Lukashenko...

----------


## panama hat

So, where were all the big mouth 'patriots', with their weapons and camo gear?

Just like I said, when a real military/police is present they piss their pants . . . just like fishlocker, rpeeters would.

An empty bowl makes the loudest noise.

----------


## misskit

Good to hear the feds got Joe Biggs. Getting down to the instigators, I reckon.


*Proud Boys organizer arrested in Florida over riot at Capitol*

ORLANDO, Fla. —Two Florida men, including a self-described organizer for the Proud Boys, a far-right extremist group, were arrested Wednesday on charges of taking part in the siege of the U.S. Capitol earlier this month, authorities said.


Joseph Biggs, 37, was arrested in central Florida and faces charges of obstructing an official proceeding before Congress, entering a restricted area on the grounds of the U.S. Capitol and disorderly conduct.

According to an arrest affidavit, Biggs was part of a crowd on Jan. 6 that overwhelmed Capitol Police officers who were manning a metal barrier on the steps of the Capitol. The mob entered the building as lawmakers were certifying President Joe Biden’s election win.

Biggs appeared to be wearing a walkie-talkie during the storming of the Capitol, but he told FBI agents that he had no knowledge about the planning of the destructive riot and didn’t know who organized it, the affidavit said.


Ahead of the riot, Biggs told followers of his on the social media app Parler to dress in black to resemble the far-left antifa movement, according to the affidavit.


Biggs had organized a 2019 rally in Portland, Oregon, in which more than 1,000 far-right protesters and anti-fascist counter-demonstrators faced off.


The Proud Boys are a neofascist group known for engaging in violent clashes at political rallies. During a September presidential debate, Trump had urged them to “stand back and stand by” when asked to condemn them by a moderator.


An online court docket did not indicate whether Biggs has an attorney who could comment.


Jesus Rivera, 37, also was arrested Wednesday in Pensacola. He faces charges of knowingly entering a restricted building, intent to impede government business, disorderly conduct and demonstrating in the Capitol buildings.


Rivera uploaded a video to Facebook showing himself in the U.S. Capitol crypt, authorities said. The five-minute video ends with Rivera starting to climb out a window at the Capitol, according to an arrest affidavit.


An online court docket also did not list an attorney for Rivera.


The cases are being handled by federal prosecutors in the District of Columbia. More than a half-dozen other Floridians have been charged in relation to the Capitol assault.



Proud Boys organizer arrested in Florida over riot at Capitol - POLITICO

----------


## raycarey

> i'm not conspiratorial minded...but IMO something about this stinks.





> as more info is revealed, it's becoming increasingly clear that this was an inside job.




DC and capitol police called begging for the national guard to provide assistance during the armed insurrection....but assistance was denied for hours.

why?

maybe because the army's chief staff of operations is the brother of a die hard trump loyalist....who many think is compromised by russia.




> The US Army falsely claimed that Michael Flynn's brother was not on a call discussing whether or not to dispatch the National Guard to the Capitol during the January 6 insurrection, The Washington Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Charles Flynn, the Army's chief staff of operations, confirmed to The Post that he was present during the teleconference.
> 
> The Army did not immediately confirm why they made the false claim, even though someone in Flynn's role at the Pentagon would ordinarily be involved in the situation.


Michael Flynn's brother was present on a call discussing the military response to the Capitol siege, despite the Army denying it for days: WaPo





> there's a 5th column inside the US military and police force.





> they are insurrectionists...who attempted to overthrow the duly elected government of the united states.
> IMO their leaders/organizers should either be exiled or executed if found guilty in a court of law.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> DC and capitol police called begging for the national guard to provide assistance during the armed insurrection....but assistance was denied for hours.


Initially I was upset that the Senate trial of trump did not occur immediately after impeachment, Now I realise it was a gift. 
Aside from the fact that it kept the threat hanging over trump's head  during his remaining days in office, forcing him to behave. 
It gives time for all this crap to surface, making the case against trump more compelling ,  and make it more difficult for Republicans not to convict.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Ahead of the riot, Biggs told followers of his on the social media app Parler to dress in black to resemble the far-left antifa movement, according to the affidavit.


of course he did, the entire excuse was planned. The calls of antics did it really came out far too quick. Disgusting people

----------


## Backspin

Somebody finally made a ham fisted muh Russia connection
 What took so long.

----------


## russellsimpson

I'm very much looking forward to the report on the security breakdown  at the Capital. Let's hope the Dems can get on with this poste  haste. Let's put the energy into this prior to any impeachment. 

I still believe that Trump didn't think through the consequences of his actions. This extreme poor judgement was reason enough to remove him from office IMHO. 

Now if we really want to unite the nation, it's time to move along, to "get on with it" as the English like to say.

This whole incident was good in that it's a lesson to us all and a clear demonstration that American democracy is still very strong.

 :bagpipe:

----------


## Klondyke

> Now if we really want to unite the nation, it's time to move along, to "get on with it" as the English like to say.


Then, some have been already moving on the unifying:

*Tucker: Party in power is demonizing half of the country*

----------


## AntRobertson

> Then, some have been already moving on the unifying:
> 
> *Tucker: Party in power is demonizing half of the country*


Two things:

1. it's kinda telling that Tucker Carlson feels he needs to warn his viewers they could be targets of “war on white supremacists” to begin with, nice audience demographic; and

2. it's also telling you miss that point.

----------


## Saint Willy

> 2. it's also telling you miss that point.


But not altogether unsurprising.

----------


## AntRobertson

> But not altogether unsurprising.


Not in the slightest.

Funny though, all these people getting upset because they think Biden was attacking racists and liars don't really seem to comprehend it's a massive self-own.

----------


## panama hat

> Funny though, all these people getting upset because they think Biden was attacking racists and liars don't really seem to comprehend it's a massive self-own.


Hence Klondyke posting it

----------


## Backspin

> Two things:
> 
> 1. it's kinda telling that Tucker Carlson feels he needs to warn his viewers they could be targets of “war on white supremacists” to begin with, nice audience demographic; and
> 
> 2. it's also telling you miss that point.


Q.E.D

----------


## Klondyke

> What's "Q.E.D"?


It's not fair for him, he is only major in economy, on other "minor" subjects he is rather shy to comment...

----------


## Cujo

Well it's not fair attacking white supremacists and extremists, there are some fine people there.
I can't believe Hannity said that with a straight face.

----------


## raycarey

> Nearly 1 In 5 Defendants In Capitol Riot Cases Served In The Military


Military Veterans Overrepresented In Those Charged In Jan. 6 Capitol Riot : NPR

----------


## Backspin

> Military Veterans Overrepresented In Those Charged In Jan. 6 Capitol Riot : NPR


Point being ? 

Just shows how divided the US is and how dangerous this can get. Maybe the next right wing leader will be coherent and someone like Dunford would back him

----------


## misskit

Military vets started plotting violent insurrection within days of Trump&#39;s election loss: Indictments - Raw Story - Celebrating 16 Years of Independent Journalism

Some military veterans began recruitment efforts within days of the election to challenge the congressional certification of Joe Biden's victory, according to prosecutors.

Indictments against a pair of Ohio militia members and a Virginia man show some of former president Donald Trump's supporters recruited, trained and transported militants to Washington, D.C, to disrupt the joint session of Congress and overturn Biden's win, reported the Washington Post.


A four-count indictment accuses three military veterans -- 38-year-old Jessica Marie Watkins and 50-year-old Donovan Ray Crowl, both of Woodstock, Ohio, and 66-year-old Thomas Caldwell, of Berryville, Virginia -- of conspiring to obstruct Congress and other counts punishable up to 20 years in prison.

Prosecutors say Caldwell appears to have ties to the anti-government Oath Keepers organization, although his attorney denies he's a member, and accused him and Watkins of contacting recruits Nov. 9, two days after Biden was projected as the election winner, and holding "basic training" near Columbus, Ohio, to get them "fighting fit by inauguration."

The newly unsealed indictment also alleges Watkins took part in an encrypted "leadership only" call to coordinate the violent action, and that Caldwell arranged with someone to bring weapons and at least 40 people from North Carolina ahead of Jan. 6.

All three have denied wrongdoing in the Capitol insurrection.

----------


## Jools

I was "warned" on ThaiVisa for suggesting that such "protestors" be shot. Why is this forum more liberal?

----------


## bsnub

::chitown::

----------


## Klondyke

Not so easy for the "protesters"... unlike in other countries, where many foreign delegates in high positions come to cheer them up...

----------


## Jools

Indeed. Glad to see that SOME people "get it". This was not a protest, this was insurrection. Hang them.

----------


## elche

> I was "warned" on ThaiVisa for suggesting that such "protestors" be shot. Why is this forum more liberal?


My experience with TV is limited, but from I can tell the moderators are biased toward certain content and certain individuals.  Some individuals can say pretty much what they want  while others are censored.  I left after about a month of it.

----------


## misskit

*Woman charged in Capitol riot said she wanted to shoot Pelosi 'in the friggin' brain,' FBI says*

WASHINGTON - Federal authorities arrested two women in Pennsylvania on Friday on charges related to the storming of the U.S. Capitol building after the FBI said one of the women expressed an intent to shoot House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif.


Dawn Bancroft and Diana Santos-Smith were identified by law enforcement after the FBI said it received a tip on Jan. 12 with a video purportedly capturing the two women as they left the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 amid a large mob of people, according to a criminal complaint.

"We broke into the Capitol. . . . We got inside, we did our part," Bancroft said in the video she sent to her children, according to the FBI. "We were looking for Nancy to shoot her in the friggin' brain, but we didn't find her."

The women - who the FBI said initially lied to authorities - face three federal charges, including knowingly entering a restricted building or grounds without lawful authority and impeding in government business by engaging in disorderly or disruptive conduct in a restricted building or grounds.


Information about their initial appearances in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Pennsylvania was not immediately available. The women could not be reached Friday evening.


News of their arrest and alleged threats come amid heightened security for U.S. lawmakers. Capitol Police asked members of Congress to report travel plans, while the agency beefed up protection for traveling lawmakers in major airports in the region, as well as Washington's Union Station, The Post reported Friday. Pelosi said on Thursday that part of the threat is an "enemy" within the chamber, referencing colleagues who "want to bring guns on the floor and have threatened violence on other members of Congress."

MORE Woman charged in Capitol riot said she wanted to shoot Pelosi 'in the friggin' brain,' FBI says

----------


## nidhogg

> It gives time for all this crap to surface, making the case against trump more compelling ,  and make it more difficult for Republicans not to convict.


You could have a tape of trump telling the head of the proud boys to organize the insurrection - and still the Republicans would not vote to convict.

----------


## misskit

*A Major Trump Forum Scrubs Its Archives of Thousands of Pre-Riot Posts
*
In the days ahead of the January 6 Capitol riot, there were warnings, but no guarantee that the day would turn violent. But users of TheDonald.win, a major online pro-Trump forum, were preparing for a fight, posting maps of the Capitol and swapping messages about being ready to die.


In the wake of the carnage, law enforcement identified TheDonald.win as a key planning platform for the insurrectionists. And on Inauguration Day, the forum established a new domain, rebranding as Patriots.win. Alongside that transition, thousands of posts from lead up to the riot have disappeared from the site as though they were never there.

MORE A Major Trump Forum Scrubs Its Archives of Thousands of Pre-Riot Posts – Mother Jones

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *A Major Trump Forum Scrubs Its Archives of Thousands of Pre-Riot Posts
> *
> In the days ahead of the January 6 Capitol riot, there were warnings, but no guarantee that the day would turn violent. But users of TheDonald.win, a major online pro-Trump forum, were preparing for a fight, posting maps of the Capitol and swapping messages about being ready to die.
> 
> 
> In the wake of the carnage, law enforcement identified TheDonald.win as a key planning platform for the insurrectionists. And on Inauguration Day, the forum established a new domain, rebranding as Patriots.win. Alongside that transition, thousands of posts from lead up to the riot have disappeared from the site as though they were never there.
> 
> MORE A Major Trump Forum Scrubs Its Archives of Thousands of Pre-Riot Posts – Mother Jones


I suppose there's no chance they might be backed up in the FBI's archives?

 :Smile:

----------


## misskit

A majority of the people arrested for Capitol riot had a history of financial trouble


Jenna Ryan seemed like an unlikely participant in the mob that stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6. She was a real estate agent from Texas. She flew into Washington on a private jet. And she was dressed that day in clothes better suited for a winter tailgate than a war.

Yet Ryan, 50, is accused of rushing into the Capitol past broken glass and blaring security alarms and, according to federal prosecutors, shouting: “Fight for freedom! Fight for freedom!”




But in a different way, she fit right in.


Despite her outward signs of success, Ryan had struggled financially for years. She was still paying off a $37,000 lien for unpaid federal taxes when she was arrested. She’d nearly lost her home to foreclosure before that. She filed for bankruptcy in 2012 and faced another IRS tax lien in 2010.


Nearly 60 percent of the people facing charges related to the Capitol riot showed signs of prior money troubles, including bankruptcies, notices of eviction or foreclosure, bad debts, or unpaid taxes over the past two decades, according to a Washington Post analysis of public records for 125 defendants with sufficient information to detail their financial histories.


The group’s bankruptcy rate — 18 percent — was nearly twice as high as that of the American public, The Post found. A quarter of them had been sued for money owed to a creditor. And 1 in 5 of them faced losing their home at one point, according to court filings.


The financial problems are revealing because they offer potential clues for understanding why so many Trump supporters — many with professional careers and few with violent criminal histories — were willing to participate in an attack egged on by the president’s rhetoric painting him and his supporters as undeserving victims.


While no single factor explains why someone decided to join in, experts say, Donald Trump and his brand of grievance politics tapped into something that resonated with the hundreds of people who descended on the Capitol in a historic burst of violence.

MORE A majority of the people arrested for Capitol riot had a history of financial trouble

----------


## Norton

> Nearly 60 percent of the people facing charges related to the Capitol riot showed signs of prior money troubles, including bankruptcies, notices of eviction or foreclosure, bad debts, or unpaid taxes over the past two decades


Hence the attraction to Trump. Birds of a feather.  :Wink:

----------


## russellsimpson

Understand that I'm not an apologist for Trumps massive misjudgement on the day of the riot. 

I'd like to know how many people were actually involved in the storming of the Capitol.  After a thorough search of the net the only answer I get is "many".
This has been all over all the news channels for the last two days. I've had to forego my favourite programs for this fucking witchhunt masquerading as a trial. 

This "trial" is going nowhere, there will never be a conviction, nor should there imo be one. The fact that the libtart news networks (probably under pressure from their respective political masters) are covering every song and dance coming out of the Democrats mouths is regrettable not to mention quite boring.
Now these idiots are talking about being on the right or wrong side of history. What utter nonsense. The sooner this charade ends, the better.

Trump is an uneducated idiot and as it turns out a dangerous man. That we can all agree on.

The cynical side of me fears this whole thing was stage managed. How many times did the Capital police request backup and were denied?  Perhaps this should be the subject of the next thorough Senate investigation. I would caution all to resist jumping on this bandwagon. That's far more a threat to democracy than a handful of disenfranchised people behaving inappropriately at the Capital. 

My two cents, fire away. :Madfawk:

----------


## lom

> a handful of disenfranchised people behaving inappropriately at the Capital


What an apologist you are. 
If you have any interested in the truth then you can easily find out how many people stormed the Capitol and how many managed to get in.

----------


## russellsimpson

^ I beg to disagree lom. I've seen estimates of anywhere from 10,00-100,000. I was watching the event live and I thought maybe 100 to 200.

If anybody has a more accurate number please, I'm all ears.

I'm not an apologist for Trump. I just hate the feeding frenzy. If I'm perceived otherwise, I'll have to live with it.

Take good care.

----------


## aging one

> Understand that I'm not an apologist for Trumps massive misjudgement on the day of the riot.


Yes you are. Your TV shows are more important than protecting democracy, and dealing with an insurrectionist?

----------


## russellsimpson

Gosh AO. You are inclined on occasion to not appreciate a comment made in jest.

I guess I should have searched for an appropriate smilie to place after that T.V. show comment. :Wink1: 

Oh well, live and learn.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Understand that I'm not an apologist for Trumps massive misjudgement on the day of the riot.


I don't know that "misjudgement" is the word I'd use for someone who knowingly and willingly spread lies and then incited people who believed the lies into deadly violence over them.

There are probably plenty of applicable words but "misjudgement" is not one of them.

----------


## russellsimpson

You're probably right.

Do you believe that Trump knew these people were actually going to physically assault the capital?

He's definitely guilty of restless endangerment.

I can't stand the prick personally.

----------


## Cujo

> ^ I beg to disagree lom. I've seen estimates of anywhere from 10,00-100,000. I was watching the event live and I thought maybe 100 to 200.
> 
> If anybody has a more accurate number please, I'm all ears.
> 
> I'm not an apologist for Trump. I just hate the feeding frenzy. If I'm perceived otherwise, I'll have to live with it.
> 
> Take good care.


I'll tell you what, since no one was counting and ticket sales haven't been tallied yet why don't you carefully examine the photographic and film footage and do a head count yourself. 
(hint, you'll find it's more than 'a handful ')
And who do you suspect 'stage managed' it?
Sounds like Hannity talking points.

----------


## Cujo

> He's definitely guilty of restless endangerment.


  :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Do you believe that Trump knew these people were actually going to physically assault the capital?


I don't see how he couldn't have known. He's an utter moron but if there is one thing he does know it is his base.

One thing I have noted in the impeachment trial is the timing of everything.

Whether he intended or even knew there would be deadly violence it seems clear from the calls he and Giuliani placed during it they intended it to be a disruption and delay to the certification vote that they could then exploit -- Giuliani called who he thought was Tuberville to "slow down" the EC votes as the riot they were all watching was in process.

----------


## Loy Toy

I cannot believe that people are surprised about Trump's actions leading up to, during and after the D.C incident.

Even before his attempt at politics he had a long history of ruthless corporate battles, heartless business decision making and the creation of outright lies and all for his own benefit. 

He considered the election result as a business loss and personal insult and he reacted in the only way he knows how.

Whether he is convicted or not should depend whether those that put him in power should take some responsibility about opening the can of worms which is Donald Trump.

----------


## russellsimpson

> And who do you suspect 'stage managed' it?
> Sounds like Hannity talking points.


Never watched Hannity in my life. Never watched Fox in my life, not signed up to them. I hardly know who the guy is. 

Is not there a soul on the forum who is not somewhat suspicious of the fact that the Capital police called for backup several times and were denied each time? 
And what the hell were the FBI doing? Were they somehow unaware through their wiretaps that there was something serious at hand and somehow failed to alert the Capitol authorities? And an insurrection. Let's get real gentlefolks.

I do hate feeding frenzies and always have. That's what we're witnessing presently.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Is not there a soul on the forum who is not somewhat suspicious of the fact that the Capital police called for backup several times and were denied each time?
> And what the hell were the FBI doing? Were they somehow unaware through their wiretaps that there was something serious at hand and warned the Capitol authorities? And an insurection. Let's get real gentlefolks.


Nope.

Trump allies and associates were behind the planning of the rally, seeking and approving permits, and the FBI had issued warnings of the threat of violence prior -- ignoring them only benefited Trump.

----------


## Cujo

> Never watched Hannity in my life. Never watched Fox in my life, not signed up to them. I hardly know who the guy is. 
> 
> Is not there a soul on the forum who is not somewhat suspicious of the fact that the Capital police called for backup several times and were denied each time? 
> And what the hell were the FBI doing? Were they somehow unaware through their wiretaps that there was something serious at hand and somehow failed to alert the Capitol authorities? And an insurrection. Let's get real gentlefolks.
> 
> I do hate feeding frenzies and always have. That's what we're witnessing presently.


I believe the calls for backup weren't heeded because there are Trump supporters in the law enforcement agencies.
You're right that it was stage managed and all the rest but it was by Trumps side. Law enforcement reinforcements didn't come in time (specifically the national guard) because Trump people on the inside held them back to allow the insurrection to take place.
And what do you mean, 'feeding frenzie'? Did you not witness on your TV or youtube or the countless cable channels that broadcast the footage what went on?
What is the 'feeding frenzie'?




> Never watched Hannity in my life. Never watched Fox in my life, not signed up to them. I hardly know who the guy is.


  :rofl:  bulshit. What an ingenuous wanker you are.
If you hardly know who the guy is why are you making the association with fox? i never made that association.

----------


## Klondyke

> And what the hell were the FBI doing?


Not to mention the many discoveries of the people involved having some dubious connections to FBI.  But it surely cannot be believed - usual conspiration theories - since the recognized MSM do not say anything about that.  

And I do not dare to place here any link to such "discoveries", not to be banned for the rest of my life (not so long perspective anyway)

----------


## Cujo

> Not to mention the many discoveries of the people involved having some dubious connections to FBI.


How many? What connections

----------


## russellsimpson

> I believe the calls for backup weren't heeded because there are Trump supporters in the law enforcement agencies.
> You're right that it was stage managed and all the rest but it was by Trumps side. Law enforcement reinforcements didn't come in time (specifically the national guard) because Trump people on the inside held them back to allow the insurrection to take place.


So your conspiracy trumps my conspiracy theory?

Alrightythen.






> If you hardly know who the guy is why are you making the association with fox? i never made that association.


Isn't that a tad egocentric?  Believe it or not we all think quite differently.

And knock it off with the name calling please.

It's.....

Unbecoming. :Wink:

----------


## Cujo

> So your conspiracy trumps my conspiracy theory?
> 
> Alrightythen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a tad egocentric?  Believe it or not we all think quite differently.


So if you hardly know who Hannity is why are you associating him with Fox?

----------


## elche

> Never watched Hannity in my life. Never watched Fox in my life, not signed up to them. I hardly know who the guy is.





Russellsimpson is the MadBaron and at least one other handle as well.

----------


## russellsimpson

> So if you hardly know who Hannity is why are you associating him with Fox?


Because I sometimes watch CNN and they talk about Hannity and Fox adnauseum.

Why would I choose to lie about such a inconsequential thing as this? 

Answer me that..

Civilly if possible. :Wink1:  :Popworm:

----------


## russellsimpson

> Russellsimpson is the MadBaron and at least one other handle as well.


Ha, ha, that funny elche.

I'm not even going to ask what the "one other handle" might be although I do have my suspicions. Does it start with F or P ?. I've been getting a lot of that in my reps of late.

 :Laugh:

----------


## panama hat

> And I do not dare to place here any link to such "discoveries", not to be banned for the rest of my life (not so long perspective anyway)


What a drama queen you are . . . 

FOK

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Because I sometimes watch CNN and they talk about Hannity and Fox adnauseum.
> 
> Why would I choose to lie about such a inconsequential thing as this? 
> 
> Answer me that..
> 
> Civilly if possible.


Because you're embarrassed about the fact that you watch Hannity?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Nope.
> 
> Trump allies and associates were behind the planning of the rally, seeking and approving permits, and the FBI had issued warnings of the threat of violence prior -- ignoring them only benefited Trump.


Oh yeah, and from today's proceedings it's now known that The White House had the original permit changed so the soon-to-be-insurrectionists could walk to the Capitol.

----------


## Klondyke

> Answer me that..
> 
> Civilly if possible.


 :smiley laughing: 
"Civilly"? Nothing like that is known and practise here...

----------


## Cujo

> Because I sometimes watch CNN and they talk about Hannity and Fox adnauseum.
> 
> Why would I choose to lie about such a inconsequential thing as this? 
> 
> Answer me that..
> 
> Civilly if possible.


To paint yourself as bipartisan when you are anything butt.
It's a tactic among  Trumpanzees like you to attempt to 'legitimately' sow seeds of doubt.

----------


## misskit

*Justice Department says an Oath Keepers leader waited for Trump's direction before Capitol attack*


(CNN)The Justice Department is now making clear that a leader among the Oath Keepers paramilitary group -- who planned and led others in the US Capitol siege to attempt to stop the Biden presidency -- believed she was responding to the call from then-President Donald Trump himself.


"As the inauguration grew nearer, [Jessica] Watkins indicated that she was awaiting direction from President Trump," prosecutors wrote in a filing Thursday morning.


This is the most direct language yet from federal prosecutors linking Trump's requests for support in Washington, DC, to the most militant aspects of the insurrection.

Previously, the Justice Department has somewhat held back on linking Trump's words so closely to the extremist group's actions during the riot. At least four defendants this week have argued in court they followed Trump's direction to go to the Capitol building on January 6.

The Justice Department filing continued: "Her concern about taking action without his backing was evident in a November 9, 2020, text in which she stated, 'I am concerned this is an elaborate trap. Unless the POTUS himself activates us, it's not legit. The POTUS has the right to activate units too. If Trump asks me to come, I will. Otherwise, I can't trust it.' Watkins had perceived her desired signal by the end of December."

Prosecutors in the filing argue to keep Watkins in jail pending trial. She was arrested several weeks ago and has been indicted for conspiracy and other charges related to the Capitol riots.

Prosecutors describe Watkins as a military veteran who's now a leader in the broader right-wing militia movement, instrumental in a group called the Ohio State Regular Militia and a key player taking action and communicating with others once she was inside the Capitol on January 6.


She recruited at least two people to the insurrection and was training others to be in "fighting shape" for the presidential inauguration, prosecutors say in the Thursday filing.

On a radio app that day, she said her group was 30 to 40 people, prosecutors say.


Watkins allegedly had a "single-minded devotion to obstruct through violence" the certification of Joe Biden's presidency, prosecutors said in the filing. "Crimes of this magnitude, committed with such zeal, belie any conditions of release that would reasonably assure the safety of the community or by which Watkins could be trusted to abide."


They note she said on the radio channel, "We are in the main dome right now. We are rocking it."


The Justice Department also says Watkins wore camouflage fatigues and combat gear including a tactical vest, boots and a helmet, and spoke to other Oath Keepers over radio.


"Unlike the vast majority, Watkins had trained and plotted for a moment like this," prosecutors wrote.

Oath Keepers leader waited for Trump's direction before Capitol attack, DOJ says - CNNPolitics

----------


## misskit

*6 Capitol Police officers suspended, 29 others being investigated for alleged roles in riot*


(CNN)Six US Capitol Police officers have been suspended with pay, and 29 others have been placed under investigation, for their actions in the January 6 riot, a department spokesman said Thursday.


"The investigation into the January 6 attack remains under investigation," department spokesman John Stolnis told CNN. "Acting Chief Yogananda Pittman has directed that any member of her department whose behavior is not in keeping with the Department's Rules of Conduct will face appropriate discipline."


CNN reported in January that the USCP had placed at least 10 officers under investigation, and two others had been suspended.

One of the suspended officers took a selfie with someone who was part of the mob that overtook the Capitol, according to Rep. Tim Ryan, a Democrat from Ohio. Another wore a "Make America Great Again" hat and started directing people around the building, Ryan said.

Last month, Pittman said the department "has been actively reviewing video and other open source materials of some USCP officers and officials that appear to be in violation of Department regulations and policies."


Capitol Police: 6 officers suspended for alleged roles in riot - CNNPolitics

----------


## elche

^ suspended?  Those cops should be charged, and if convicted, fired and put in jail.  What kind of message are these police departments sending, that cops can break the law and then be back on the job with a slap on the wrist?

----------


## misskit

Somethings up. Two Capitol Police officers have committed suicide since January 6th.

----------


## elche

> Somethings up. Two Capitol Police officers have committed suicide since January 6th.


Indeed.  Their scheme backfired and they realized after the fact that their goose was cooked, that they would likely face prison time, where they wouldn't last 6 months.  Many cops have the reputation of being stupid, and in this case, their stupidity cost them their lives.

----------


## David48atTD

> Because I sometimes watch CNN and they talk about Hannity and Fox adnauseum.
> 
> Why would I choose to lie about such a inconsequential thing as this? 
> 
> Answer me that..
> 
> Civilly if possible.



Call me crazy, but just a thought.

Instead of jumping down *russellsimpson*'s throat and calling him a liar, just chill and accept his comment at face value. 

He say he doesn't watch Hannity ... do you guys float around in his living room?

Me?  I don't watch Hannity ... don't have a subscription (for any cable, come to mention it) ... but I know of him.

He's been posted several times here, and several clips taking the piss out of him.

---

The Dems and the Repubs are never going to find common ground if the rhetoric of the past 4 years under that [at][at][at][at] of a President are replicated for the rest of the decade.

*russellsimpson* doesn't come across as a Trump Nutter, a repub ... sure, but what's wrong with that?

----------


## David48atTD

FFS ... it's not the last day of the Republic ...

----------


## russellsimpson

^ I'll watch that a bit later.

I don't know how I would describe my political perspective. Probably a conservative socialist. I quite like Bernie Sanders.

Anyway, Navalny. 

Please carry on.

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ I'll watch that a bit later.


No need, it's just a clip from a Star Wars movie  :Smile: 

Hitler/Dictator overtones.

----------


## Klondyke

> Two Capitol Police officers have committed suicide since January 6th.


But isn't the details of their death a subject of the national security?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ suspended?  Those cops should be charged, and if convicted, fired and put in jail.  What kind of message are these police departments sending, that cops can break the law and then be back on the job with a slap on the wrist?


That an investigation found them innocent?

----------


## elche

> That an investigation found them innocent?


Is the investigation over?

----------


## elche

> Instead of jumping down russellsimpson's throat and calling him a liar, just chill and accept his comment at face value.


Let's not be naive and gullible.  These trump trolls change their identity when it suits them, whether out of what they said to others or embarrassment.  Regardless,I give them no quarter.  Anyone who supports racism, lies, bigotry and violence does not have my sympathy and needs to be held accountable.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Let's not be naive and gullible.  These trump trolls change their identity when it suits them, whether out of what they said to others or embarrassment.  Regardless,I give them no quarter.  Anyone who supports racism, lies, bigotry and violence does not have my sympathy and needs to be held accountable.


Can you imagine being a person of color and being pulled over at a dark street by this MAGA cops?

----------


## russellsimpson

Ho Hum. I won't be heading down to the local watering hole to consume a pint with these two anytime soon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is the investigation over?


No. So they haven't been found guilty of anything.

----------


## elche

> No. So they haven't been found guilty of anything.


If you're expecting anything that would get to the bottom of this, don't count on it, at least as long as the police are investigating themselves.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> No. So they haven't been found guilty of anything.


I think the investigation is as to their degree of culpability , I don't think anyone is disputing that they were involved in a riot, since there is photographic, and video evidence.

"_Rep. Tim Ryan, D-Ohio, who chairs one of the committees that oversees the Capitol police, told reporters that one of the suspended officers appeared to have taken a selfie with members of the mob._
_Another officer was suspended after he was seen wearing a "Make American Great Again" hat and directing people inside the building, Ryan said._ "

Six Capitol police officers suspended for alleged actions during riot

----------


## Klondyke

Fortunately, some proposing to set a commission as it was (successful) for 9/11.  So, we will surely know who to blame after we read some 10,000 pages (some of them blackened out - for fast readers)...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think the investigation is as to their degree of culpability , I don't think anyone is disputing that they were involved in a riot, since there is photographic, and video evidence.
> 
> "_Rep. Tim Ryan, D-Ohio, who chairs one of the committees that oversees the Capitol police, told reporters that one of the suspended officers appeared to have taken a selfie with members of the mob._
> _Another officer was suspended after he was seen wearing a "Make American Great Again" hat and directing people inside the building, Ryan said._ "
> 
> Six Capitol police officers suspended for alleged actions during riot


They are still innocent until proven guilty, the basic tenet of US criminal law.

Videos and photos can be faked.

----------


## Klondyke

> Videos and photos can be faked.


The videos showing gate opening? Harry has got always a clue...

----------


## panama hat

> Harry has got always a clue...


Unlike you . . .

----------


## misskit

*Feds probing Roger Stone, Alex Jones over roles in Capitol riot*


Charges were unlikely for Stone and Jones, but investigators want a broad view of who might have instigated the violence.


Federal investigators probing the Jan. 6 Capitol riots are investigating whether high-profile allies of former President Donald Trump, including Roger Stone and Alex Jones, played any roll in organizing the violence, a law enforcement source with knowledge of the inquiry told NBC News Saturday.


The Washington Post first reported that the possible Jan. 6 roles of Stone, Jones and "Stop the Steal" rally organizer Ali Alexander were being probed.


The law enforcement source said charges were unlikely but that investigators want to achieve a broad understanding of any possible instigators.


Stone, a longtime advisor to the president, was pardoned by Trump in December following his 2019 conviction for making false statements, obstruction and witness tampering. Jones is a right-wing conspiracy theorist known for claiming the Sandy Hook school shooting didn't happen.


On Friday authorities announced six more people linked to the far-right Oath Keepers militia group have been indicted on charges that they planned and coordinated with one another in the deadly Jan. 6 attack.


Feds probing Roger Stone, Alex Jones over roles in Capitol riot

----------


## bsnub

> Feds probing Roger Stone, Alex Jones over roles in Capitol riot


As if those clowns have need another anal probe.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

There are more laughs to come from these muppets I expect.
Many of them are looking at serious jail time for what they seemed to think was a bit of a lark.
(surely none of them seriously believed they would achieve anything of substance)




> A leader of the far-right group Oath Keepers who is charged with participating in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol reversed her story on Monday about having met with Secret Service agents in Washington on the day of the insurrection.
> 
> 
> Jessica Watkins, 38, had said in court papers over the weekend that she had traveled to Washington to provide security for the march, had received a VIP pass to then-President Donald Trump's rally and had met with the Secret Service.
> 
> 
> But in a filing on Monday, Watkins' attorney said she had merely spoken with some agents while passing through a security checkpoint.
> 
> 
> ...



Oath Keeper withdraws claim she met with Secret Service before U.S. Capitol attack

----------


## Klondyke

> Oath Keeper withdraws claim


What a surprise...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> They are still innocent until proven guilty, the basic tenet of US criminal law.
> 
> Videos and photos can be faked.


Is it possible that the videos were fakes, sure anything is possible. Is it remotely probable???
When it comes to people is positions of powered and the public trust one has to balance possibilities against probabilities and come up with the best possible outcome.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is it possible that the videos were fakes, sure anything is possible. Is it remotely probable???
> When it comes to people is positions of powered and the public trust one has to balance possibilities against probabilities and come up with the best possible outcome.


So they have been suspended with pay until proven guilty.

What's wrong with that?

----------


## Cujo

Interesting.



> Beverly Hills has seen more residents arrested for participating in the US Capitol insurrection than any other city in California.
> 
> 
> Three of the 14 California residents charged in connection with the pro-Trump riot in Washington on 6 January so far are from the wealthy Los Angeles county enclave: Gina Bisignano, a salon owner, and Simone Gold and John Strand, two rightwing activists who have spread coronavirus misinformation through their roles in Americas Frontline Doctors, an organization that Gold, an emergency room physician, founded.
> 
> 
> The 11 other Californians who have been charged in the riot are scattered across the state, from San Diego to San Francisco, with three clustered in towns around Sacramento, the state capital, and two from towns in the notoriously conservative Orange county, south of Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> ...


What the arrests of Beverly Hills residents say about the US Capitol attack | US Capitol breach | The Guardian

----------


## russellsimpson

> It was no accident that chaotic anti-lockdown protests at state capitols during the early months of the pandemic were a precursor to the attack on the capitol in Washington,


Fuck me! Now that really does take the cake.

Excellent find Cujo. Absolutely hilarious, a laugh a second.

I've said it before and I'll kick this in again.....

For any organization to draw any valid conclusions when the sample size is 250 is hilarious. Something possibly lost on yourself and definitely far above dumbass Harry's grasp.

There are some real gems in this mine...






> with three clustered in towns around Sacramento, the state capital, and two from towns in the notoriously conservative Orange county, south of Los Angeles.


  :rofl: 






> The people who showed up are disproportionately small business owners.


  :rofl: 



> In fact, a majority lived in counties that Biden won, like Beverly Hills, nestled next to Hollywood in liberal Los Angeles county.


 :rofl: 





> Im like, I didnt know we were storming the Capitol. I should have dressed different, Bisignano told the Beverly Hills Courier before her arrest, noting that she had worn Chanel boots as well as a Louis Vuitton sweater to the riot.


 :rofl:   I mean like WTF.








> a Washington Post analysis also found that many people charged in the attack had some history of financial troubles, and that, as a group, they were twice as likely as Americans overall to have a history of bankruptcy.


 :rofl: 

Gentlemen we have located the energy and it is us.

carrying on,






> The white Americans who showed up at the Capitol did not appear to represent big business or the countrys financial elite, Wills, the political philosopher, said.


I wonder what the IQ and salary cap of this guy might be.

----------


## russellsimpson

> Most people would find it hard to think well of themselves if they confronted the fact that they woke up that morning and decided they are going to frustrate society’s attempts to contain a pandemic for their own private financial benefit,” Wills said.


So, what have we learned from this gem of creative journalism.

(!. Cujo, Harry, and the other members of the Gang of Pussy Tough Guys are still posting ridiculous studies like this one as though they've found their grandmothers long lost gold ring. Dumbasses all)

2. The riotors, insurrectionists, and *what have you* were mainly white failed small businessmen.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

1. Get new nick
2. Try and play it cool for a few days
3. Go back to being the wanker
4. Get banned
5. Rinse and repeat

----------


## Klondyke

> The riotors, insurrectionists, and what have you


Why some people do not understand that there are some good riots and insurrections - for a well-being of the population - and some bad ones... The distinction between the two of them is very clear, everybody can see it (and classify).

BTW, for some time it has been a deafening silence about the after-effects of Maidan insurrections...

----------


## misskit

*Who is Federico Klein? Trump State Department Appointee Arrested Over Capitol Riot*

Federico G. Klein, a former mid-level aide at the State Department, is the first member of the Trump administration to face criminal charges in connection with the January 6 storming of the capital.

Klein was arrested in Virginia for charges including unlawful entry, violent and disorderly conduct, obstructing Congress and law enforcement, and assaulting an officer with a dangerous weapon, Samantha Shero, a spokesperson for the Bureau's Washington Field Office, confirmed Thursday.


In videos, Klein is seen wearing a red "Make America Great Again" cap while assaulting officers with a stolen riot shield. According to a court document filed by the FBI, Klein was still employed by the State Department and possessed a Top Secret security clearance at the time of the alleged offence.


MORE. Who is Federico Klein? Trump State Department Appointee Arrested Over Capitol Riot

----------


## Cujo

> Why some people do not understand that there are some good riots and insurrections - for a well-being of the population - and some bad ones... The distinction between the two of them is very clear, everybody can see it (and classify).
> 
> BTW, for some time it has been a deafening silence about the after-effects of Maidan insurrections...


Then start a thread. This is NOT the maidan thread.

----------


## Cujo

> *Who is Federico Klein? Trump State Department Appointee Arrested Over Capitol Riot*
> 
> Federico G. Klein, a former mid-level aide at the State Department, is the first member of the Trump administration to face criminal charges in connection with the January 6 storming of the capital.
> 
> Klein was arrested in Virginia for charges including unlawful entry, violent and disorderly conduct, obstructing Congress and law enforcement, and assaulting an officer with a dangerous weapon, Samantha Shero, a spokesperson for the Bureau's Washington Field Office, confirmed Thursday.
> 
> 
> In videos, Klein is seen wearing a red "Make America Great Again" cap while assaulting officers with a stolen riot shield. According to a court document filed by the FBI, Klein was still employed by the State Department and possessed a Top Secret security clearance at the time of the alleged offence.
> 
> ...

----------


## Klondyke

Now, another 2 months a good protection, what can happen to beloved Congressman and Congresswomen? 
Why not to invite the contractor who had built the Green Zone in Baghdad?

----------


## Backspin

> Now, another 2 months a good protection, what can happen to beloved Congressman and Congresswomen? 
> Why not to invite the contractor who had built the Green Zone in Baghdad?


You pissed cujo off with that comment.  :Smile: He takes his anti trumpism seriously

----------


## Klondyke

*FBI posts photo of person who placed suspected pipe bombs outside DNC, RNC*
U.S. Capitol Police confirmed that the devices could have caused "great harm."



FBI posts photo of person who placed suspected pipe bombs outside DNC, RNC - ABC News

(seeing nice footages on many TV news, sometime he/she is looking towards CCTV cameras, passing a hotel - quite strange...)

----------


## Cujo

> You pissed cujo off with that comment. He takes his anti trumpism seriously


He may once I figure out wtf he's trying to say.

----------


## misskit

*New Oath Keeper defendant cooperating against others in major January 6 conspiracy case*


A member of the Oath Keepers has cut a plea deal with prosecutors and is testifying secretly against others in the right-wing group, according to a criminal case unsealed Wednesday in Washington, DC.


The newly public case is the latest known move by the Justice Department to prosecute the extremist group for planning the January 6 attack on Congress.


Mark Grods is set to plead guilty to two charges -- conspiracy and obstruction of Congress' certification of the electoral college.


He plans to admit to taking part in paramilitary training efforts before January 6 and recruiting people to come to DC and join together for the siege.

Grods and others brought firearms, combat outfits, helmets and radio equipment for the siege, according to the charging document.


Grods also plans to admit to allegations that he stormed the Capitol with others, taking part in the military-style "stack" formation used by the Oath Keepers to cut through the crowd, while carrying a "large stick," according to his court record.


Grods' plea deal was filed in court confidentially on Monday and made public Wednesday morning. The secrecy would "ensure the defendant's safety while he cooperates pursuant to his plea agreement and testifies before the grand jury," a court filing from the Justice Department said.


Grods is set to appear before a judge in DC federal court at 2 p.m. ET Wednesday.
CNN has reached out to Grod's lawyer for comment.


Grods stayed at the Mayflower Hotel while in DC, though he had handed off guns to another person to keep at a hotel in Virginia, his charging document says.


Prosecutors have accused several Oath Keeper defendants of coordinating what they called a "Quick Reaction Force" -- by storing an arsenal across the river from DC in Virginia that could be brought in as backup if needed during the pro-Trump push to block Congress's certification of the 2020 election results.


Grods also rode in a pair of golf carts to get to the Capitol quickly, swerving around law enforcement, during the siege, his charging document says.
Grods was not charged previously in the sprawling conspiracy case against the Oath Keepers prosecutors have aggressively pursued.


In recent weeks, the Justice Department flipped one of the conspiracy co-defendants against the Oath Keepers in a plea deal secured last week -- a major step forward in the 16-defendant case -- and also gained a cooperator who had long-term ties to the organization and attended the January 6 riot.


Other Oath Keepers charged in the Capitol riot cases have pleaded not guilty.


New Oath Keeper defendant cooperating against others in major January 6 conspiracy case - CNNPolitics

----------


## Klondyke

> has cut a plea deal


"a plea deal"...  
It reminds me something many hundred years back we all had read about...

----------


## harrybarracuda

One of them is planning on running for office. Trouble is trumpanzees are as thick as shit....

----------


## Cujo

> One of them is planning on running for office. Trouble is trumpanzees are as thick as shit....


 :rofl: 
Typical Trumpanzee. Relative of deeks?

----------


## S Landreth

How Trump Supporters Took the U.S. Capitol | Visual Investigations

As part of a six-month investigation, The Times synchronized and mapped thousands of videos and police audio of the U.S. Capitol riot to provide the most complete picture to date of what happened  and why.

----------


## misskit

*'QAnon Shaman' in plea negotiations after mental health diagnosis -lawyer*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The participant in the Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol riots nicknamed the "QAnon Shaman" is negotiating a possible plea deal with prosecutors, after prison psychologists found he suffers from a variety of mental illnesses, his attorney said. 


In an interview, defense lawyer Albert Watkins said that officials at the federal Bureau of Prisons, or BOP, have diagnosed his client Jacob Chansley with transient schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, depression and anxiety. 


The BOP's findings, which have not yet been made public, suggest Chansley's mental condition deteriorated due to the stress of being held in solitary confinement at a jail in Alexandria, Virginia, Watkins said. 


"As he spent more time in solitary confinement ... the decline in his acuity was noticeable, even to an untrained eye," Watkins said in an interview on Thursday. 


He said Chansley's 2006 mental health records from his time in the U.S. Navy show a similar diagnosis to the BOP's. 


A spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's office declined to comment on the case. 


Chansley is one of the most recognizable of the hundreds of Donald Trump supporters who stormed the Capitol after the then-president in a fiery speech falsely claimed that his November election defeat was the result of fraud. 

Chansley, of Arizona, was photographed inside the Capitol wearing a horned headdress, shirtless and heavily tattooed. He is a supporter of the QAnon conspiracy theory that casts Trump as a savior figure and elite Democrats as a cabal of Satanist pedophiles and cannibals. 


He faces charges including civil disorder and obstructing an official proceeding. 


Watkins did not say what Chansley was considering pleading guilty to, but defendants negotiating plea deals typically seek to plead to a less serious charge to reduce their potential prison sentences. 


Watkins said authorities will need to determine how Chansley can get access to the treatment he needs to "actively participate in his own defense." Pleading guilty to a charge negates the need for a trial, but defendants still have to be declared mentally competent to do so. 


Watkins said the BOP's evaluation of his client did not declare Chansley to be mentally incompetent, and he does not expect Chansley to be ordered to undergo what is known as competency restoration treatment. 


'CHOCOLATE SOUP MESS' 


Watkins said his client has expressed some delusions including "believing that he was indeed related directly to Jesus and Buddha." 


"What we've done is we've taken a guy who is unarmed, harmless, peaceful ... with a pre-existing mental vulnerability of significance, and we've rendered him a chocolate soup mess," Watkins said. 


Federal prosecutors have arrested more than 535 people on charges of taking part in the violence, which saw rioters battle police, smash windows and send members of Congress and then-Vice President Mike Pence running for safety. 


About 20 defendants so far have pleaded guilty to federal charges in connection with the attack, according to a government tally. 


Chansley is jailed as he awaits trial, after prosecutors convinced a federal judge he remains a danger if released. 


U.S. District Judge Royce Lamberth in May ordered him to undergo a competency evaluation. 


As of July 5, he was one of 188 men and women undergoing an initial mental health evaluation to determine if they are competent to stand trial, according to BOP data. 


The BOP in 2017 was faulted by the Justice Department's inspector general for its use of special housing units to confine inmates with mental illness, and the BOP agreed to place limits on the amount of time inmates remain in restrictive housing and to ensure they have meaningful human contact. 


But the COVID-19 pandemic led the BOP to step up its use of solitary housing units as a way to quarantine inmates to contain the spread of the virus. 


A BOP spokeswoman said that inmates are sometimes held alone in a cell, but they are not cut off from human contact or services. 


"While we do have a need to place individuals in a single cell for various reasons, such as medical isolation, they have access to staff and programming," she said. 


These COVID-19 restrictions, Watkins said, is what led the BOP to place Chansley in solitary confinement. 


Seeking a competency evaluation for a federal inmate can be a slippery slope for defense attorneys. 


On the one hand, incompetent defendants cannot be prosecuted if they cannot understand the charges or assist in their defense. 


However, if a judge declares there is a preponderance of evidence to show a defendant is incompetent to stand trial, then the defendant is jailed because federal law requires inmates undergoing competency restoration treatment to be committed to a federal prison hospital. 


There are only three federal prison hospitals offering restoration treatment for male inmates, and the average wait time for a bed this year for men has been 84 days, according to BOP data. 


Exclusive-'QAnon Shaman' in plea negotiations after mental health diagnosis -lawyer

----------


## Klondyke

Is it true that the FBI boss confirmed that no weapons were found at the people?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> prison psychologists found he suffers from a variety of mental illnesses


Well that's a fucking surprise.

----------


## misskit

> Is it true that the FBI boss confirmed that no weapons were found at the people?


Snip: The U.S. Department of Justice has charged at least three people on gun charges stemming from the Jan. 6 riot, including one whom prosecutors said Metro police found carrying a loaded handgun with an extra magazine.

Fact check: FBI says bureau didn't recover guns at Capitol riot


Read the above link.

----------


## Klondyke

^It seems to be compliqué. When I google, this is what I get:

----------


## misskit

The Federal Bureau of Investigations recovered no gun. The guns which were found were found by other law inforcement agencies than the FBI, like the DC Metro Police. The DOJ prosecutes. 

Not complicated at all.

The USA has many different branches of federal, state and local law enforcement. They are not all a centralized force like Thailand’s police.

----------


## Klondyke

As I said, it's compliqué. I thought that the FBI is the most competent agency for investigation, as it is in its name "I"...
And it is known that the DC Metro Police did not do much to avoid such event. 

Anyway, wondering that not so many firearms found in such a huge crowd when it's normal that the American people carry a weapon every day once leaving their house, same as I do not leave house without pocket knife in my trousers - not for any defence, just having something on help with opening some packages....

----------


## helge

All firearms carried in DC must be registered in DC.

I doubt that a lot of the ...protesters were from DC

And you are not allowed to carry around the White House, The Mall etc

Googled

----------


## Klondyke

^So, it seems that the FBI - and its boss - is not properly informed...Or is he overruled by the Capitol guards? 
Anyway, it's compliqué..

----------


## Saint Willy

> it's compliqué..




it's not complicated, stop waffling.

----------


## Cujo

And so it begins




> Former Trump administration officials can testify to Congress about Donald Trump’s role in the deadly January attack on the Capitol and his efforts to subvert the results of the 2020 election, the justice department (DoJ) has said in a letter obtained by the Guardian.
> 
> 
> The move by the justice department to decline to assert executive privilege for Trump’s acting attorney general, Jeffrey Rosen, clears the path for other top former officials to also testify to congressional committees investigating the Capitol attack without fear of repercussions.
> 
> 
> The justice department authorised witnesses to appear specifically before the two committees. But a DoJ official, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive matters, said they expected that approval to extend to the 6 January select committee that began proceedings on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> ...


Trump officials can testify to Congress about his role in Capitol attack, DoJ says | US Capitol attack | The Guardian

Makes me sick

----------


## misskit

Just reading this story. So many of these people seem to teeter on the edge of mental illness if not full on bonkers. All they needed was Trump egging them on.


*Capitol riot arrest of restaurant owner rattles hometown*

KANE, Pa. (AP) — A crank caller ordered an “insurrection pizza” from Pauline Bauer’s restaurant. A profane piece of hate mail addressed her as a domestic terrorist. She even became a punchline for Stephen Colbert’s late-night talk show on CBS.


A swift backlash greeted Capitol riot suspects like Bauer when they returned to their homes across the U.S. after joining the mob that stormed past police barricades, smashed windows and disrupted the certification of Joe Biden’s presidential victory on Jan. 6. Relatives, friends or co-workers reported scores of them to the FBI. Some lost jobs. Others lost their freedom, jailed awaiting trials.

MORE Capitol riot arrest of restaurant owner rattles hometown

----------


## Norton

> So many of these people seem to teeter on the edge of mental illness if not full on bonkers. All they needed was Trump egging them on.


Human nature Kit. Ass hurt, for various reasons, nutters found a super nutter to lead them.

----------


## Klondyke

I was impressed (actually depressed) when seeing not only a honorable member weeping but also the brave officers...

----------


## Klondyke



----------


## aging one

Two embarrassments trying to get some TV time be creating controversy. I can see you would like this. These kind of people would be your friends. They operate the same way. Contrary to what normal decent people would do. Still clinging to blatant lies.

Lets have a look who they were going to visit.

----------


## Klondyke

^ I do not know who they go to visit - if there are the ones ^ - you do know that, don't you? I have seen many more videos, quite of different situations...) 

Anyway, still assuming that in any democratic country, there is always an investigation for any criminal act (How many months ago did it happen?)  Or you do not think so?

For example, I see a comment under the video (of Gaetz):



> George 777
> 5 hours ago
> Those people are to have Constitutional rights , no matter what they are accused of , and a speedy trial of their peers . And if their not , they should be released .

----------


## Klondyke

> Two embarrassments


"embarrassments"? aren't they elected representatives of population? They do have a right to know. Or you think they do not?

----------


## aging one

> "embarrassments"? aren't they elected representatives of population? They do have a right to know. Or you think they do not?


 Look you contrarian, of course they have a right to know if they like. But they are embarrassments to the good people of the USA.  Just like you have a right to post here, even though you are simply an embarrassment.  Okay? No need to make two situations out of one which it seems you often strive to do.

----------


## Cujo

Check out this denier. What an asshat.

----------


## bsnub

> What an asshat.


A total scumbag for sure.

----------


## Klondyke

> Look you contrarian, of course they have a right to know if they like. But they are embarrassments to the good people of the USA.  Just like you have a right to post here, even though you are simply an embarrassment.  Okay? No need to make two situations out of one which it seems you often strive to do.


People who like to have a full mouth of democracy - especially for those who are not from their just country. However, after all, how they apply the democratic principles?

(And thank you very much for the right to post here - what a honour among the better people...)

----------


## beachbound

> People who like to have a full mouth of democracy - especially for those who are not from their just country. However, after all, how they apply the democratic principles



WTF? Anybody?

----------


## aging one

> WTF? Anybody?


He obviously uses google translate to both read and respond to the post. Plus he is getting more cantankerous and contrarian with each post. Pretty sure he is going to have his posts restricted soon. Not posting for any other reason than to incite, as his hero's do.

----------


## tomcat

> hero's


...*_cough_*...heroes...I think Klondyke is getting under your feathers...

----------


## aging one

(heroes)   You getting bored?

----------


## cyrille

> And thank you very much for the right to post here


I wonder how many forums (in English) would have the patience to put up with you posting nearly 10,000 posts of utter gibberish.

You should actually say 'thank you' without the sarcasm.

Or better yet, post elsewhere in a language you can actually use.

----------


## Klondyke

^Happy to contribute to your supremacy feeling...

----------


## Backspin

> A total scumbag for sure.


It's a dog and pony show and you are part of it.

----------


## beachbound

> It's a dog and pony show and you are part of it.


Do you have any mirrors in your trailer?

----------


## Klondyke

*Exclusive-FBI Finds Scant Evidence U.S. Capitol Attack Was Coordinated-Sources*
By Reuters
Aug. 20, 2021

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.

Though federal officials have arrested more than 570 alleged participants, the FBI at this point believes the violence was not centrally coordinated by far-right groups or prominent supporters of then-President Donald Trump, according to the sources, who have been either directly involved in or briefed regularly on the wide-ranging investigations.

"Ninety to ninety-five percent of these are one-off cases," said a former senior law enforcement official with knowledge of the investigation. "Then you have five percent, maybe, of these militia groups that were more closely organized. But there was no grand scheme with Roger Stone and Alex Jones and all of these people to storm the Capitol and take hostages."

Stone, a veteran Republican operative and self-described "dirty trickster", and Jones, founder of a conspiracy-driven radio show and webcast, are both allies of Trump and had been involved in pro-Trump events in Washington on Jan. 5, the day before the riot.

FBI investigators did find that cells of protesters, including followers of the far-right Oath Keepers and Proud Boys groups, had aimed to break into the Capitol. But they found no evidence that the groups had serious plans about what to do if they made it inside, the sources said.

Prosecutors have filed conspiracy charges against 40 of those defendants, alleging that they engaged in some degree of planning before the attack.

They alleged that one Proud Boy leader recruited members and urged them to stockpile bulletproof vests and other military-style equipment in the weeks before the attack and on Jan. 6 sent members forward with a plan to split into groups and make multiple entries to the Capitol.

But so far prosecutors have steered clear of more serious, politically-loaded charges that the sources said had been initially discussed by prosecutors, such as seditious conspiracy or racketeering.

The FBI's assessment could prove relevant for a congressional investigation that also aims to determine how that day's events were organized and by whom.

Senior lawmakers have been briefed in detail on the results of the FBI's investigation so far and find them credible, a Democratic congressional source said.

The chaos on Jan. 6 erupted as the U.S. Senate and House of Representatives met to certify Joe Biden's victory in November's presidential election.

It was the most violent attack on the Capitol since the War of 1812, forcing lawmakers and Trump's own vice president, Mike Pence, to scramble for safety.

Four people died and another died the following day, and more than 100 police officers were injured.

TRUMP'S SPEECH

Trump made an incendiary speech at a nearby rally shortly before the riot, repeating false claims that the 2020 election was stolen and urging supporters to march on the Capitol to pressure lawmakers to reject Biden's victory.

In public comments last month to the Democratic-led congressional committee formed to investigate the violence, police officers injured in the mayhem urged lawmakers to determine whether Trump helped instigate it. Some Democrats have said they want him to testify.

But the FBI has so far found no evidence that he or people directly around him were involved in organizing the violence, according to the four current and former law enforcement officials.

More than 170 people have been charged so far with assaulting or impeding a police officer, according to the Justice Department. That carries a maximum sentence of 20 years.

But one source said there has been little, if any, recent discussion by senior Justice Department officials of filing charges such as "seditious conspiracy" to accuse defendants of trying to overthrow the government. They have also opted not to bring racketeering charges, often used against organized criminal gangs.

Senior officials had discussed filing such charges in the weeks after the attack, the sources said.

Prosecutors have also not brought any charges alleging that any individual or group played a central role in organizing or leading the riot. Law-enforcement sources told Reuters no such charges appeared to be pending.

Conspiracy charges that have been filed allege that defendants discussed their plans in the weeks before the attack and worked together on the day itself. But prosecutors have not alleged that this activity was part of a broader plot.

Some federal judges and legal experts have questioned whether the Justice Department is letting defendants off too lightly.

Judge Beryl Howell in July asked prosecutors to explain why one defendant was allowed to plead to a misdemeanor charge carrying a maximum sentence of six months, rather than a more serious felony charge.

Spokespeople for the Justice Department and U.S. Attorney's office in Washington, which is leading the Jan. 6 prosecutions, declined to comment.

The congressional committee investigating the attack will talk with the FBI and other agencies as part of its probe.

Exclusive-FBI Finds Scant Evidence U.S. Capitol Attack Was Coordinated-Sources | Top News | US News

----------


## misskit

^ I saw where Roger Stone says he is suing ABC News for this article. Unless the photos are from another time and place, I don’t see how he could win.

Video surfaces showing Trump ally Roger Stone flanked by Oath Keepers on morning of Jan. 6 - ABC News

----------


## DC101

What Trump said or didn't say does not matter anymore. But what matters is what leftist news media told about it, quickly picked up by European leftist and mainstream media, telling US is unstable semi-dictatorship and some Europeans asking for Russia to help them I mean w.t.f. When did everything go wrong?

----------


## tomcat

> What Trump said or didn't say does not matter anymore


...grossly inaccurate...



> But what matters is what leftist news media told about it


...all US media picks up and interprets tRump's words...



> picked up by European leftist and mainstream media


...irrelevant...



> some Europeans asking for Russia to help them


...nonsense...



> When did everything go wrong?


...when Eve decided the apple deal looked good...

----------


## panama hat

> What Trump said or didn't say does not matter anymore. But what matters is what leftist news media told about it, quickly picked up by European leftist and mainstream media, telling US is unstable semi-dictatorship and some Europeans asking for Russia to help them I mean w.t.f. When did everything go wrong?


Can you substantiate any of this?

----------


## tomcat

...maybe he (?) misunderstands the red avalanche...

----------


## AntRobertson

> When did everything go wrong?





> What Trump said or didn't say does not matter anymore


When people decided that a pathologically lying corrupt wannabe dictator and existential threat to democracy wasn't a big deal.

----------


## DC101

> ...grossly inaccurate...
> ...all US media picks up and interprets tRump's words...
> ...irrelevant...
> ...nonsense...
> ...when Eve decided the apple deal looked good...


Instead of wrongly interpreting me and picking specific words you could have offered alternative opinion. Failing to do that, in 3 days I'm filing you in 3rd world bin unless I see reasonable response to anything at all. Consider this your first and second warning.

----------


## DC101

> When people decided that a pathologically lying corrupt wannabe dictator and existential threat to democracy wasn't a big deal.



Well, it was the people who elected him. I'm not a Trump supporter, but I'm a supporter of democracy.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Well, it was the people who elected him. I'm not a Trump supporter, but I'm a supporter of democracy.


It was the Electoral College, he was elected by a minority of voters, and that doesn't change or alter any of the foregoing.

----------


## panama hat

> Instead of wrongly interpreting me and picking specific words


Everything you stated was incorrect, irrespective of how it was sliced and diced






> I'm not a Trump supporter


 :rofl: 






> I'm a supporter of democracy.


So, Trump lost the election, incited a violent attack on Congress and deserves to be in jail.  Good to know






> Well, it was the people who elected him





> It was the Electoral College, he was elected by a minority of voters


^ This

----------


## elche

> What Trump said or didn't say does not matter anymore.


Only a trumper would overlook the devastating effects of the actions of the most malicious, egregious con man ever to have stepped foot in the WH, whether it was 600,000+ covid deaths as a result of playing games with people's lives, attempts to gut the Affordable Health Act which he promised to protect, the most agregious acts of corruption, the shredding of democracy or multiple attempts at a soft coup to name only a few.  Under Trump, the US began to look more like a banana republic run by a wanna-be third world despot.




> But what matters is what leftist news media told about it, quickly picked up by European leftist and mainstream media, telling US is unstable semi-dictatorship


  Bwahahahahaha.  Conspiracy theory #8472.  Btw, playing victim with "you're picking on me" is a famous trumper ploy when all else fails.  Get over it and toughen up, snowflake.  You lost.

----------


## harrybarracuda

These people truly are batshit crazy. And amazingly stupid with it.




> On Monday, NBC4 Washington reporter Scott MacFarlane flagged a new filing by Pauline Bauer, an accused Capitol rioter who allegedly demanded House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) be turned over to the crowd to be executed.
> 
> Bauer, who represents herself and appears to be an adherent to the so-called "sovereign citizen" movement, has previously demanded the court "Drop all charges against my VESSEL" and quoted the Bible in her defense.
> 
> Her latest filing is no less bizarre, according to MacFarlane.
> 
> "I know you are new to this case but I retain my right to self determination," she wrote. "The court is aware of the Cestui Que Ve trust that I am Executor of and retain my rights to contract when I choose to under Admiralty Law. I challenge the courts [sic] jurisdiction and dominion over a living soul."
> 
> She also demanded that the police turn over "a copy of your malfeasance and malpractice insurance so I may make a future tort claim" for arresting people "without due process of law."
> ...


Capitol rioter tells court it has no 'dominion over a living soul' in bizarre filing - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

----------


## bsnub

That bitch is nuts full stop. She owns a pizza shop in Pennsylvania. 

Capitol riot arrest of restaurant owner rattles hometown - ABC News

----------


## panama hat

^From the article:

Can't ever have enough flags in a restaurant . . . especially to cover up wall paintings . . . nice touch . . . or is it because they're so inbred they need reminding of where they live?




> Even so, some in Kane have stood by Bauer, who insists her actions haven’t cost her any friendships or harmed her business. On a recent Wednesday evening, tables at her restaurant were filled by her regular customers.*“She’s a human being who stood up for her rights. She should have a right to stand up for what she believes in,”* said Glenn Robinson, 68.
> 
> 
> Bauer was arrested in May along with Blauser, a Vietnam War veteran and retired mail carrier. Surveillance video shows the two of them entering the Capitol through an east Rotunda door where at least three police officers were trying to block entry. Video from a police officer’s body camera captured Bauer saying to bring out Pelosi, the Democratic speaker of the House.
> *“Bring them out now. They’re criminals. They need to hang,” she said.*



I believe people should have the right to ransack the 68-year old Geln Robinson's house every second Tuesday and twice on Sundays because . . . that's what people believe in.

Fuckwits

----------


## elche

^ These lunatics think that looking for fanfare and making more trouble will bode well for her, not realizing that she and others like her will pay a heavy price for her actions and attitude.  I hope she spends a few years behind bars, after which her little fan club will disappear and move on with life while she is left with nothing.

----------


## panama hat

> ^ These lunatics think that looking for fanfare and making more trouble will bode well for her, not realizing that she and others like her will pay a heavy price for her actions and attitude. I hope she spends a few years behind bars, after which her little fan club will disappear and move on with life while she is left with nothing.


Unfortunately I disagree with you.  If she asked them to participate they would melt away . . . if she opened another diner they'd flock to their hero for a greasy burger and fries.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^^ You can see from that photo why Fox News is full of ads for Depends, pharmaceuticals and memory loss snake oil.

 :Smile:

----------


## misskit

*John Pierce, Anti-Vax Lawyer for Capitol Insurrectionists, Hospitalized with COVID-19*

Prominent lawyer John Pierce, who’s defending some of the most high-profile Capitol rioters, has failed to appear in court in recent days amid reports he’s been hospitalized with COVID-19. An associate said Pierce was on a ventilator and unresponsive. Pierce mocked the use of face masks during the pandemic and pledged he would never get vaccinated.

John Pierce, Anti-Vax Lawyer for Capitol Insurrectionists, Hospitalized with COVID-19 | Democracy Now!

----------


## misskit

The long read about John Pierce not showing up for court dates.


*Go-to Lawyer for Capitol Riot Defendants Disappears*

Go-to Lawyer for Capitol Riot Defendants Disappears – DNyuz

----------


## panama hat

> Pierce mocked the use of face masks during the pandemic and pledged he would never get vaccinated.





> Pierce was on a ventilator and unresponsive.


Trying really hard to find sympathy for the guy . . . 

 . . . 

  . . . 

   . . . 

Nope.

----------


## misskit

*Roger Stone Interrupted on Live Radio to Be Served With Capitol Riot Lawsuit
*

This really couldn’t have been scripted any better. Roger Stone has been served with papers relating to a Capitol riot lawsuit while live on radio and answering a question about why Donald Trump should run in 2024. Raw Story reported that the longtime Trump confidant was appearing on a St. Louis radio show when a process server showed up at his door. In the middle of explaining why it’s “imperative” that Trump runs, Stone said: “Hold on a second, I have a process server at my front door about to serve me in the latest lawsuit.” The host can be heard saying “Oh, holy smokes,” while Stone chirpily accepts the papers. “All right, I have just been served in the January 6th lawsuit—live, right here on your radio show,” Stone said. “This is a big, big stack of papers, which is good, because we’re out of toilet paper.” Stone has maintained his innocence in the Capitol riot, but was caught on camera with members of the far-right militia group the Oath Keepers on the morning of the deadly insurrection.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/roger-...wsuit?ref=home

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Roger Stone Interrupted on Live Radio to Be Served With Capitol Riot Lawsuit
> *
> 
> This really couldn’t have been scripted any better. Roger Stone has been served with papers relating to a Capitol riot lawsuit while live on radio and answering a question about why Donald Trump should run in 2024. Raw Story reported that the longtime Trump confidant was appearing on a St. Louis radio show when a process server showed up at his door. In the middle of explaining why it’s “imperative” that Trump runs, Stone said: “Hold on a second, I have a process server at my front door about to serve me in the latest lawsuit.” The host can be heard saying “Oh, holy smokes,” while Stone chirpily accepts the papers. “All right, I have just been served in the January 6th lawsuit—live, right here on your radio show,” Stone said. “This is a big, big stack of papers, which is good, because we’re out of toilet paper.” Stone has maintained his innocence in the Capitol riot, but was caught on camera with members of the far-right militia group the Oath Keepers on the morning of the deadly insurrection.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/roger-...wsuit?ref=home


Oh dear and he hasn't got baldy orange cunto to pardon him this time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So the fucking trumpanzee idiots are having another rally to protest the arrests from the first rally. They really aren't very fucking bright are they?

Someone leaked a pic of them preparing.




Capitol Police Prepare For 'Justice For J6' Demonstration : NPR

----------


## Cujo

> Extremist groups and prominent rightwing figures  are warning supporters not to attend a far-right rally in support of the  people arrested for participating in the 6 January Capitol attack,  calling the event a false flag and a trap.
> Capitol police are bracing for potential violence at the Justice for J6 protest rally, which is taking place in Washington DC on Saturday, and security fencing has gone up once more around the Capitol building.
> But local and federal officials have also said that they expect no more than 700 people to attend the protest, a far cry from the estimated tens of thousands of supporters of Donald Trump who converged on the Capitol in January.
> 
> 
> 
> Across  rightwing social media platforms, most people who are talking about  the event in any capacity are telling people to steer clear of DC,  Cassie Miller, a senior research analyst at the Southern Poverty Law  Center, said. Any extremist group thats talking about it is warning  people against attending.
> The common narrative  in rightwing forums is that the rally is a trap thats been set by  federal authorities that will leave participants vulnerable to  surveillance and arrest, Miller said.
> While intelligence officials reportedly warned  in early September that the Proud Boys and the Oath Keepers were  planning to attend the rally, both groups, whose members are facing some  of the most serious charges in the 6 January attack, have since  distanced themselves from the event. A Proud Boys social media channel  posted Sounds like bait and wrote We arent going and you shouldnt  either. In an interview on his way to jail, the groups chairman,  Enrique Tarrio, said: The Proud Boys will not be there, WUSA 9 reported.
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ton-proud-boys

----------


## misskit

^ Saw a poster on the wall in the grocery store for a Justice for J6 rally this weekend at the Gray, Georgia (Population 3500) courthouse.

If anyone shows up, they will be white and not wearing a mask.

----------


## helge

> not wearing a mask.


Aren't 'hoods' in fashion in Georgia anymore ?

 :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

LOL :rofl:  Have to dig up Indian news to find out what a flop all the fencing and security was for.

Photos: Who were the protesters who showed up to the Justice for J6 rally in DC | Business Insider India

----------


## Headworx

Sorry if this has been posted already, I just saw it last night. Ok it's satire (done very well) but there's a lot of truth in it too. NSFW language warning.

----------


## havnfun

Well I got a laugh out of it. He is clever :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Photos: Who were the protesters who showed up to the Justice for J6 rally in DC


*Armed man at justice for j6 rally turns out to be undercover fbi agent

*<strong>

----------


## misskit

Far-Right Congressman Tricked Jan. 6 Planners With ‘Blanket Pardon’ Promise, Says Report


Hours after a pro-Trump mob stormed the Capitol, Rep. Paul Gosar (R-AZ) baselessly accused antifa protesters of being behind the insurrection. But, according to an exclusive report from Rolling Stone, Gosar knew exactly who was to blame—and even offered them a pardon ahead of the events of Jan. 6. An unnamed organizer of the Stop the Steal rally that preceded the riot told the magazine that Gosar offered planners a “blanket pardon” in an unrelated investigation to incentivize them to organize the pro-Trump protests on Jan. 6. “Our impression was that it was a done deal... that he’d spoken to the president about it in the Oval … in a meeting about pardons and that our names came up,” said the organizer. The source claimed Gosar told them: “I was just going over the list of pardons and we just wanted to tell you guys how much we appreciate all the hard work you’ve been doing.” Rolling Stone also reports that at least three rally organizers are cooperating with the House panel probing the riot, and have alleged several members of Congress were “intimately involved” in the plans.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/paul-g...se-says-report

----------


## Saint Willy

> offered planners a “blanket pardon” in an unrelated investigation to incentivize them to organize the pro-Trump protests on Jan. 6.


That's a big claim, but an unnamed source?

----------


## misskit

Anyone with a Rolling Stone subscription? Would be interesting to read the original article.

----------


## TizMe

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff

Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office
By HUNTER WALKER 






		As the House investigation into the Jan. 6 attack heats up, some of the planners of the pro-Trump rallies that took place in Washington, D.C., have begun communicating with congressional investigators and sharing new information about what happened when the former president’s supporters stormed the U.S. Capitol. Two of these people have spoken to Rolling Stone extensively in recent weeks and detailed explosive allegations that multiple members of Congress were intimately involved in planning both Trump’s efforts to overturn his election loss and the Jan. 6 events that turned violent. 
Rolling Stone separately confirmed a third person involved in the main Jan. 6 rally in D.C. has communicated with the committee. This is the first report that the committee is hearing major new allegations from potential cooperating witnesses. While there have been prior indications that members of Congress were involved, this is also the first account detailing their purported role and its scope. The two sources also claim they interacted with members of Trump’s team, including former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows, who they describe as having had an opportunity to prevent the violence. 


The two sources, both of whom have been granted anonymity due to the ongoing investigation, describe participating in “dozens” of planning briefings ahead of that day when Trump supporters broke into the Capitol as his election loss to President Joe Biden was being certified. 
“I remember Marjorie Taylor Greene specifically,” the organizer says. “I remember talking to probably close to a dozen other members at one point or another or their staffs.”
For the sake of clarity, we will refer to one of the sources as a rally organizer and the other as a planner. Rolling Stone has confirmed that both sources were involved in organizing the main event aimed at objecting to the electoral certification, which took place at the White House Ellipse on Jan. 6. Trump spoke at that rally and encouraged his supporters to march to the Capitol. Some members of the audience at the Ellipse began walking the mile and a half to the Capitol as Trump gave his speech. The barricades were stormed minutes before the former president concluded his remarks.
These two sources also helped plan a series of demonstrations that took place in multiple states around the country in the weeks between the election and the storming of the Capitol. According to these sources, multiple people associated with the March for Trump and Stop the Steal events that took place during this period communicated with members of Congress throughout this process. 
Along with Greene, the conspiratorial pro-Trump Republican from Georgia who took office earlier this year, the pair both say the members who participated in these conversations or had top staffers join in included Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.), Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.), Rep. Mo Brooks (R-Ala.), Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.), Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.), and Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-Texas).
“We would talk to Boebert’s team, Cawthorn’s team, Gosar’s team like back to back to back to back,” says the organizer.  


And Gosar, who has been one of the most prominent defenders of the Jan. 6 rioters, allegedly took things a step further. Both sources say he dangled the possibility of a “blanket pardon” in an unrelated ongoing investigation to encourage them to plan the protests.






“Our impression was that it was a done deal,” the organizer says, “that he’d spoken to the president about it in the Oval … in a meeting about pardons and that our names came up. They were working on submitting the paperwork and getting members of the House Freedom Caucus to sign on as a show of support.” 
The organizer claims the pair received “several assurances” about the “blanket pardon” from Gosar.
“I was just going over the list of pardons and we just wanted to tell you guys how much we appreciate all the hard work you’ve been doing,” Gosar said, according to the organizer.
The rally planner describes the pardon as being offered while “encouraging” the staging of protests against the election. While the organizer says they did not get involved in planning the rallies solely due to the pardon, they were upset that it ultimately did not materialize.
“I would have done it either way with or without the pardon,” the organizer says. “I do truly believe in this country, but to use something like that and put that out on the table when someone is so desperate, it’s really not good business.”
Gosar’s office did not respond to requests for comment on this story. Rolling Stone has separately obtained documentary evidence that both sources were in contact with Gosar and Boebert on Jan. 6. We are not describing the nature of that evidence to preserve their anonymity. The House select committee investigating the attack also has interest in Gosar’s office. Gosar’s chief of staff, Thomas Van Flein, was among the people who were named in the committee’s “sweeping” requests to executive-branch agencies seeking documents and communications from within the Trump administration. Both sources claim Van Flein was personally involved in the conversations about the “blanket pardon” and other discussions about pro-Trump efforts to dispute the election. Van Flein did not respond to a request for comment. 
These specific members of Congress were involved in the pro-Trump activism around the election and the electoral certification on Jan. 6. Both Brooks and Cawthorn spoke with Trump at the Ellipse on Jan. 6. In his speech at that event, Brooks, who was reportedly wearing body armor, declared, “Today is the day American patriots start taking down names and kicking ass.” Gosar, Greene, and Boebert were all billed as speakers at the “Wild Protest,” which also took place on Jan. 6 at the Capitol. 






Nick Dyer, who is Greene’s communications director, said she was solely involved in planning to object to the electoral certification on the House floor. Spokespeople for the other members of Congress, who the sources describe as involved in the planning for protests, did not respond to requests for comment.
“Congresswoman Greene and her staff were focused on the Congressional election objection on the House floor and had nothing to do with planning of any protest,” Dyer wrote in an email to Rolling Stone.




Dyer further compared Greene’s efforts to dispute certification of Biden’s victory with similar objections certain Democrats lodged against Trump’s first election.
“She objected just like Democrats who have objected to Republican presidential victories over the years,” wrote Dyer. “Just like in 2017, when Jim McGovern, Jamie Raskin, Pramila Jayapal, Barbara Lee, Sheila Jackson Lee, Raul Grijalva, and Maxine Waters tried to prevent President Trump’s election win from being certified.” 
Dyer also suggested the public is far more concerned with issues occurring under President Joe Biden than they are with what happened in January. 
“No one cares about Jan. 6 when gas prices are skyrocketing, grocery store shelves are empty, unemployment is skyrocketing, businesses are going bankrupt, our border is being invaded, children are forced to wear masks, vaccine mandates are getting workers fired, and 13 members of our military are murdered by the Taliban and Americans are left stranded in Afghanistan,” Dyer wrote.
In another indication members of Congress may have been involved in planning the protests against the election, Ali Alexander, who helped organize the “Wild Protest,” declared in a since-deleted livestream broadcast that Gosar, Brooks, and Biggs helped him formulate the strategy for that event. 
“I was the person who came up with the Jan. 6 idea with Congressman Gosar, Congressman Mo Brooks, and Congressman Andy Biggs,” Alexander said at the time. “We four schemed up on putting maximum pressure on Congress while they were voting so that — who we couldn’t lobby — we could change the hearts and the minds of Republicans who were in that body hearing our loud roar from outside.”  






Alexander led Stop the Steal, which was one of the main groups promoting efforts to dispute Trump’s loss. In December, he organized a Stop the Steal event in Phoenix, where Gosar was one the main speakers. At that demonstration, Alexander referred to Gosar as “my captain” and declared “one of the other heroes has been Congressman Andy Biggs.”
Alexander did not respond to requests for comment. The rally planner, who accused Alexander of ratcheting up the potential for violence that day while taking advantage of funds from donors and others who helped finance the events, confirmed that he was in contact with those three members of Congress.
“He just couldn’t help himself but go on his live and just talk about everything that he did and who he talked to,” the planner says of Alexander. “So, he, like, really told on himself.”
While it was already clear members of Congress played some role in the Jan. 6 events and similar rallies that occurred in the lead-up to that day, the two sources say they can provide new details about the members’ specific roles in these efforts. The sources plan to share that information with congressional investigators right away. While both sources say their communications with the House’s Jan. 6 committee thus far have been informal, they are expecting to testify publicly. 
“I have no problem openly testifying,” the planner says.
A representative for the committee declined to comment. In the past month, the committee has issued subpoenas to top Trump allies, government agencies, and activists who were involved in the planning of events and rallies that took place on that day and in the prior weeks. Multiple sources familiar with the committee’s investigation have confirmed to Rolling Stone that, thus far, it seems to be heavily focused on the financing for the Ellipse rally and similar previous events. 
Both of the sources made clear that they still believe in Trump’s agenda. They also have questions about how his election loss occurred. The two sources say they do not necessarily believe there were issues with the actual vote count. However, they are concerned that Democrats gained an unfair advantage in the race due to perceived social media censorship of Trump allies and the voting rules that were implemented as a result of the coronavirus pandemic. 






“Democrats used tactics to disrupt their political opposition in ways that frankly were completely unacceptable,” the organizer says. 
Despite their remaining affinity for Trump and their questions about the vote, both sources say they were motivated to come forward because of their concerns about how the pro-Trump protests against the election ultimately resulted in the violent attack on the Capitol. Of course, with their other legal issues and the House investigation, both of these sources have clear motivation to cooperate with investigators and turn on their former allies. And both of their accounts paint them in a decidedly favorable light compared with their former allies. 
“The reason I’m talking to the committee and the reason it’s so important is that — despite Republicans refusing to participate … this commission’s all we got as far as being able to uncover the truth about what happened at the Capitol that day,” the organizer says. “It’s clear that a lot of bad actors set out to cause chaos. … They made us all look like shit.” 
And Trump, they admit, was one of those bad actors. A representative for Trump did not respond to a request for comment.
“The breaking point for me [on Jan. 6 was when] Trump starts talking about walking to the Capitol,” the organizer says. “I was like. ‘Let’s get the fuck out of here.’ ”
 “I do kind of feel abandoned by Trump,” says the planner. “I’m actually pretty pissed about it and I’m pissed at him.”
The organizer offers an even more succinct assessment when asked what they would say to Trump.  
“What the fuck?” the organizer says. 
The two potential witnesses plan to present to the committee allegations about how these demonstrations were funded and to detail communications between organizers and the White House. According to both sources, members of Trump’s administration and former members of his campaign team were involved in the planning. Both describe Katrina Pierson, who worked for Trump’s campaign in 2016 and 2020, as a key liaison between the organizers of protests against the election and the White House. 
“Katrina was like our go-to girl,” the organizer says. “She was like our primary advocate.”






Pierson spoke at the Ellipse rally on Jan. 6. She did not respond to requests for comment. 
Both sources also describe Trump’s White House chief of staff, Mark Meadows, as someone who played a major role in the conversations surrounding the protests on Jan. 6. Among other things, they both say concerns were raised to Meadows about Alexander’s protest at the Capitol and the potential that it could spark violence. Meadows was subpoenaed by the committee last month as part of a group of four people “with close ties to the former President who were working in or had communications with the White House on or in the days leading up to the January 6th insurrection.”
“Meadows was 100 percent made aware of what was going on,” says the organizer. “He’s also like a regular figure in these really tiny groups of national organizers.”
A separate third source, who has also communicated with the committee and was involved in the Ellipse rally, says Kylie Kremer, one of the key organizers at that event,  boasted that she was going to meet with Meadows at the White House ahead of the rally. The committee has been provided with that information. Kremer did not respond to a request for comment. 
Both the organizer and the planner say Alexander initially agreed he would not hold his “Wild Protest” at the Capitol and that the Ellipse would be the only major demonstration. When Alexander seemed to be ignoring that arrangement, both claim worries were brought to Meadows. 
“Despite making a deal … they plowed forward with their own thing at the Capitol on Jan.y 6 anyway,” the organizer says of Alexander and his allies. “We ended up escalating that to everybody we could, including Meadows.” 
A representative for Meadows did not respond to requests for comment. 
Along with making plans for Jan. 6, the sources say, the members of Congress who were involved solicited supposed proof of election fraud from them. Challenging electoral certification requires the support of a member of the Senate. While more than a hundred Republican members of the House ultimately objected to the Electoral College count that formalized Trump’s loss, only a handful of senators backed the effort. According to the sources, the members of Congress and their staff advised them to hold rallies in specific states. The organizer says locations were chosen to put “pressure” on key senators that “we considered to be persuadable.”  






“We had also been coordinating with some of our congressional contacts on, like, what would be presented after the individual objections, and our expectation was that that was the day the storm was going to arrive,” the organizer says, adding, “It was supposed to be the best evidence that they had been secretly gathering. … Everyone was going to stay at the Ellipse throughout the congressional thing.”
Heading into Jan. 6, both sources say, the plan they had discussed with other organizers, Trump allies, and members of Congress was a rally that would solely take place at the Ellipse, where speakers — including the former president — would present “evidence” about issues with the election. This demonstration would take place in conjunction with objections that were being made by Trump allies during the certification on the House floor that day. 
“It was in a variety of calls, some with Gosar and Gosar’s team, some with Marjorie Taylor Greene and her team … Mo Brooks,” the organizer says.  
“The Capitol was never in play,” insists the planner.
A senior staffer for a Republican member of Congress, who was also granted anonymity to discuss the ongoing investigation, similarly says they believed the events would only involve supporting objections on the House floor. The staffer says their member was engaged in planning that was “specifically and fully above board.” 
“A whole host of people let this go a totally different way,” the senior Republican staffer says. “They fucked it up for a lot of people who were planning to present evidence on the House floor. We were pissed off at everything that happened .”
The two sources claim there were early concerns about Alexander’s event. They had seen him with members of the paramilitary groups 1st Amendment Praetorian (1AP) and the Oath Keepers in his entourage at prior pro-Trump rallies. Alexander was filmed with a reputed member of 1AP at his side at a November Stop the Steal event that took place in Georgia. The two sources also claim to have been concerned about drawing people to the area directly adjacent to the Capitol on Jan. 6, given the anger among Trump supporters about the electoral certification that was underway that day.






“They knew that they weren’t there to sing “Kumbaya” and, like, put up a peace sign,” the planner says. “These frickin’ people were angry.”

----------


## misskit

*‘QAnon Shaman’ sentenced to 41 months in prison for role in Capitol riots
*
Jacob Chansley, the spear-carrying Jan. 6 rioter whose horned fur hat, bare chest and face paint made him one of the more recognizable figures in the assault on the Capitol, was sentenced Wednesday to 41 months in prison.


Chansley, who pleaded guilty to a felony charge of obstructing an official proceeding, was among the first rioters to enter the building. He has acknowledged using a bullhorn to rile up the mob, offering thanks in a prayer while in the Senate for having the chance to get rid of traitors and scratching out a threatening note to Vice President Mike Pence saying, “It’s Only A Matter of Time. Justice Is Coming!”


Though he isn’t accused of violence, prosecutors say Chansley, of Arizona, was the “public face of the Capitol riot” who went into the attack with a weapon, ignored repeated police orders to leave the building and gloated about his actions in the days immediately after the attack.


Before he was sentenced, Chansley told U.S. District Judge Royce Lamberth it was wrong for him to enter the Capitol and that he accepts responsibility for his actions. He emphasized he wasn’t an insurrectionist and is troubled with the way he was portrayed in news stories in the aftermath of the riot.


“I have no excuse,” Chansley said. “No excuses whatsoever. My behavior is indefensible.”


MORE ‘QAnon Shaman’ sentenced to 41 months in prison for role in Capitol riots - Chicago Sun-Times

----------


## malmomike77

> Though he isn’t accused of violence, prosecutors say Chansley, of Arizona, was the “public face of the Capitol riot” who went into the attack with a weapon, ignored repeated police orders to leave the building and gloated about his actions in the days immediately after the attack.


heinous - some would say tho, he held himself up as the face of the riot so he gets to be made the public example where justice is concerned. Still its American justice which tbf is largely a lottery.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> he gets to be made the public example where justice is concerned.


He isn't the first to be sentenced to such a 'lengthy' sentence and 'setting an example' is not uncommon in law . . . as long as it is within sentencing guidelines. 

However, as you say:


> American justice which tbf is largely a lottery


and a matter of wealth

----------


## tomcat

> and a matter of wealth


...and a matter of color...

----------


## panama hat

^ Absolutely correct

----------


## beachbound

> *‘QAnon Shaman’ sentenced to 41 months in prison for role in Capitol riots
> *


*

I wonder if he gets to wear his horns in prison. 
*

----------


## Cujo

I wonder if they'll cater to his wishes vis a vis his organic vegan dietary requirements or hell have to eat the same slop as everyone else. 
It's funny how many of these guys moan and expect special treatment and want their sentences shortened or to be released because gee, prison's just AWFUL your honour.

----------


## beachbound

> I wonder if they'll cater to his wishes vis a vis his organic vegan dietary requirements.


From the looks of him, I’m guessing he’ll be dining on a steady diet of prison sausage.

----------


## tomcat

How it started...                                                                                   How it's going...

----------


## beachbound

^
… :Smile: …

----------


## nidhogg

> I wonder if he gets to wear his horns in prison. 
> [/B]


No idea about wearing, but have a feeling he will be getting plenty of horn.....

----------

